# Censos do Fórum - És de que Cidade/Localidade ?



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

já tirei da lista.. oh, ficámos mais longe dos 200 users 


já pessoal, tá a registar, quem for o 200º recebe um brinde aqui da malta


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

acho é que não se devia ter mudado a nomenclatura... não faz sentido assim. AMP e AML não é o mesmo que Porto e Lisboa...


----------



## Rexluso (Feb 21, 2008)

Acho que pela lógica, deviamos seguir o princípio da "regionalização" e separar os foristas por:
Norte
Porto
Centro
Lisboa
Sul
Ilhas

O que acham?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Acho bem. Mas uma alteração requer exactidão. Se alguém afirmar que sabe EXACTAMENTE onde fica cada um.... :lol:


se bem que o nome do thread é "por cidade", e penso que seria giro estar por cidade. assim tem-se mais a noçao da divisao. 


lindo lindo era fazer o que o pelha sugeriu. colocar um pontinho em cima da casa de cada um. dessa forma teriamos uma noçao mt mais exacta da localizaçao de cada um


----------



## filipe_ft (Dec 6, 2006)

Meto a cidade onde nasci, onde moro ou onde estudo? lol
quando me perguntam qual é a minha cidade, penso logo em 4 ou 5


----------



## marcoaraujo (May 2, 2006)

daniel322 said:


> actualizado acima:
> 
> AKA para Aka
> Susana08 em Coimbra
> ...


mas eu passo tanto tempo em vila real de s antonio como em aveiro ou lx, não podes excluir as outras 2 cidades só pq te apetece


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

eh pa.. és livre de editar a lista como bem te apetecer


----------



## MrAnderson (May 4, 2007)

Essa lista não me pareçe muito credivel, falta malta, tipo eu :lol:


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

Rexluso said:


> Acho que pela lógica, deviamos seguir o princípio da "regionalização" e separar os foristas por:
> Norte
> Porto
> Centro
> ...


se fosse pela logica da Regionalização a Madeira e os Açores estariam separados.

Já que somos regiões Autonomas


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

é complicado separar 

Chama mais malta conhecida daí..


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

MrAnderson said:


> Essa lista não me pareçe muito credivel, falta malta, tipo eu :lol:


uma coisa pouco credivel eh uma coisa errada. nao uma coisa incompleta. 

a lista eh actualizada por todos nós. eh so fazer "quote" ao post. no proprio post que estás a escrever RETIRAR os separadores do quote.



> _[ QUOTE=MrAnderson;19040432]
> [ /QUOTE]_


e acrescentar um nome à lista. depois eh so somar um numero na zona onde foi adicionado, e ao total.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

eu não percebo é pq é que as pessoas se dão ao trabalho de escrever um post a reclamar que não estão na lista, qd poderiam simplesmente colocar o seu nome e pronto.. :dunno:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

às tantas pensam que a lista é automatica.... que kd se registam deveria aparecer la o nome, na cidade certa... mesmo nao especificando o nome da sua cidade... bestial!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Rexluso said:


> Acho que pela lógica, deviamos seguir o princípio da "regionalização" e separar os foristas por:
> Norte
> Porto
> Centro
> ...


Acho uma optima ideia ver de que regiao (das quais o forum portugues se encontra dividido) é cada forumer. Ninguém quer criar a poll na página principal (antigo "forum portugues")?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

mal com poll eh chunga.... nem todos votam. e mts ja nao vêm ou vêm mt pouco e nem reparam. 

deviamos era pegar nesta lista, esta sim bastante completa, e dividir por regiao.


----------



## _Rick_ (Nov 3, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> mal com poll eh chunga.... nem todos votam. e *mts ja nao vêm *ou vêm mt pouco e nem reparam.
> 
> deviamos era pegar nesta lista, esta sim bastante completa, e dividir por regiao.


Para mim essa é a principal razão porque seria interessante fazer a nova poll.

Se quiseres podes continuar com esta lista. É interessante e tal. No entanto acho que também seria interessante saber a divisão do forum em termos de membros ACTIVOS.Esta lista está impestada de forumers que já não vêm há muitos muitos meses, forumers que foram banidos, etc etc etc.

São listas diferentes. A deste thread pretende demonstrar todos os forumers que estiveram no SSC a um ponto. A outra é um censo na verdadeira acessão da palavra. Num determinado momento (e.g Março de 2008) quantos forumers de cada região realmente andam pelo SSC.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ por isso criei um thread chamado


Foristas por Cidade [Contagem Totalitária]

vou criar um 

[VOTAÇÃO] Foristas por Região


----------



## MrAnderson (May 4, 2007)

ahhh, ok


----------



## sjay (Feb 24, 2008)

olha agora pertenço a Coimbra e não sabia :nuts:

Sou de BRAGA


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

E euuu?? :rant: 

*LISBOA* obviously 

sninf sninf


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Sim, agora que Porto vs Lisboa anda calmo, parece que está a emergir nova guerra!:|


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

entao... tbm têm o direito de guerrilhar! 


ha de chegar o dia em que vou ver uma batalha acesa Abragão vs Óbidos


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Nop...

O grande rival de Obidos chama-se Monsaraz


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Marvão?


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Fica Marvao e Monsaraz contra Obidos...ganhamos 2-1:banana::banana:


----------



## JP_Neptune (May 19, 2006)

Aqui tá mais um indivíduo de al-Usbana, fachabôr :guns1: :lurker:

Já agora, não sabia que o gutooo e o Vapour eram portugueses.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

O gutooo não é, mas o Vapour é.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

BRG said:


> ter um conjunto concelhos/ localidades (Guimarães/ Povoa de Lanhoso/ Barcelos/ Amares/ Vila Verde/ Prado/ Taipas/ Famalicão) *“de com as quais a cidade mantém uma interligação de pessoas e bens”… *Ok “excelência”!:cheers:


Eu não conheço Braga.. por isso não falo.. prefiro ficar calado a dizer asneiras.. há outras pessoas que preferem falar sem saberem o que dizem.. isso é com cada um..
já agora, provavelmente não pões pq simplesmente não te interessa, pois desses concelhos todos que falas, apenas existem 2 users.. de Famalicão.. que até exigiram ser colocados de forma independente enquanto que a designação AMC foi proposta por um utilizador de fora de Coimbra :lol: interessante, não é sua excelência?  :cheers:

mas se for esse o problema podes sempre adicionar a Braga os seguintes utilizadores:
pedro santos
cornflakesssss
jhonny_massas
cimbalino
luis_ferreira_gc
pedro_guerreiro
porto_canal
bangbros
..que eles de certeza que não se importam.. :lol:


Daniel_Portugal said:


> a guerra braga coimbra eh porreira


não há guerra nenhuma.. e não venhas com merdas pq quem já cá está hà algum tempo sabe bem como eras nas guerras Lisboa-Porto.. e Porto-Vigo.. etc..


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

*Grande Porto (AMP) - 63*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
joaoguimaraes
slickman
jose.a
kraque69 
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048 
viriatuus
skyclad 
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Grande Lisboa (AML) - 47*
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL 
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona

*Grande Coimbra (AMC) - 27*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao 
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes 
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08

*Braga - 17* 
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Viseu - 5*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos

*Aveiro - 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 2*
Costa
Arq2


*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
Sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG 

*No Estrangeiro - 20*
gutooo
Portugues de Macau
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
ennis
Mateus_
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa
Snitrom
napolit
*Xemita*


*TOTAL 205 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*

Lista actualizada


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

tira as linhas de quote e o meu nome  assim parece que me estás a fazer quote


----------



## Xemita (Jul 3, 2007)

Obidos said:


> Lista actualizada


Estás en todo :hug: :hug:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

é português de corpo e alma!


----------



## rfthunder (Aug 31, 2006)

Faltam alguns em lisboa lol como eu por exemplo.... :lol:
Sou de Almada mas conta como AML..... :banana:

Cumps,

Rfthunder.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

daniel322 said:


> não há guerra nenhuma.. e não venhas com merdas pq quem já cá está hà algum tempo sabe bem como eras nas guerras Lisboa-Porto.. e Porto-Vigo.. etc..



mas taste a passar ou ke? eu tou com merdas ou a tripar com alguem? so disse k axo giro.... kum carago!

e nas "guerras" porto kkr coisa eu mantenho sempre o realismo e seriedade. (nao k tu nao o faças nas "guerras" coimbra kkr coisa). alias se ha pessoa k nunca armou guerra fui eu... a minha posiçao sempre foi de defesa.. talvez por haver gente que gosta de atacar o porto... mt provavelmente por um tipo kkr de inveja e meskenhice.


----------



## BRG (Feb 12, 2008)

Mais uma vez repito:

“Grande” Coimbra é uma *ANEDOTA*!!

Deixem-se de provincianismos bacocos em crer tornar grande o que não é… não é uma opinião minha, *É A REALIDADE*!... Vamos manter um pouco de honestidade intelectual em vez de querer atirar areia para os olhos.
:bash:
Isto não é nenhuma guerra de X contra Y… Até que gosto bastante de Coimbra e visito com alguma frequência.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Vamos lá repôr a verdade dos factos.. 

*Grande Lisboa (AML) - 65*
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL 
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie 
joaonosky 
fvcarq 
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro 
jack75
rafa15 
rfthunder 
carvalho 
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4 
sotavento
wtan
ColtSeavers 
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta

*Grande Porto (AMP) - 63*
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
joaoguimaraes
slickman
jose.a
kraque69 
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048 
viriatuus
skyclad 
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Grande Coimbra (AMC) - 27*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao 
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes 
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08

*Braga - 17* 
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Viseu - 5*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos

*Aveiro - 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 2*
Costa
Arq2


*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
Sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG 

*No Estrangeiro - 20*
gutooo
Portugues de Macau
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
ennis
Mateus_
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa
Snitrom
napolit
Xemita


*TOTAL 223 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ pelhita: fizesse braga parte da amp como setubal da aml, e a verdade dos factos nem seria discutivel! :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious e mesmo assim....


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Assim é que eu gosto


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ fazes *questao* de ver a aml com mais users estou a ver :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Não.. estava a aplaudir o trabalho do Pelha, que foi buscar os que faltavam da AML.

De qualquer forma se ficasse com menos aplaudiria na mesma.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Ele é do Algarve.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

o pelha po-lo em lisboa so pa ganhar foristas.... hno: e à semelhança do k fez com ele tambem deve ter feito com outros.. e secalhar ate inventou nicks. se eh pra ser faccioso entao tambem posso por o porto com 500mil foristas. eh pra ser serio... :|


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Não Daniel... ele não inventou ninguém. Eu tive a ver e eram todos de Lisboa, o sotavento é que vive cá vive lá.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) - 66*
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta

*Grande Porto (AMP) - 65*
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
joaoguimaraes
slickman
jose.a
kraque69 
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048 
viriatuus
skyclad 
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Grande Coimbra (AMC) - 29*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao 
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes 
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá

*Braga - 20* 
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Viseu - 5*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos

*Aveiro - 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 2*
Costa
Arq2

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Seia- 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG 

*No Estrangeiro - 21*
gutooo
Portugues de Macau
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
ennis
Mateus_
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa
Snitrom
napolit
Xemita
orberto74


*TOTAL 233 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*

(Lista actualizada 15/4/2008)


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> o pelha po-lo em lisboa so pa ganhar foristas.... hno: e à semelhança do k fez com ele tambem deve ter feito com outros.. e secalhar ate inventou nicks. se eh pra ser faccioso entao tambem posso por o porto com 500mil foristas. eh pra ser serio... :|


Não tenho os teus vícios sabes..

Todos os foristas existem.. e se tens assim tantas dúvidas relativamente à minha pessoa.. pede a um moderador que verifique os dados.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

nao tens os meus vicios? lol...

como se eu tivesse acrescentado alguem fosse onde fosse :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> nao tens os meus vicios? lol...
> 
> como se eu tivesse acrescentado alguem fosse onde fosse :lol:


Não sou eu que tenho um historial de falsear dados e até de modificar fotografias.. :lol:

Daniel tu mim não me comes por parvo..


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Nunca falseei dados, never! Qualquer dado que digo é confirmável no INE, ou noutra fonte qualquer. O que obviamente não me obriga a citar a fonte em si. Quem realmente duvidar, que confirme. Não arrote é postas de pescada sem o fazer primeiro, já que normalmente quem o faz não é por não acreditar, mas sim por nao lhe dar jeito. Eu sou o bairrista assumido e verdadeiro que cita os dados bons consoante a realidade, outros são os facciosos pela calada... to much dangerous! 

Quanto à fotografia, fi-lo uma vez para dar tanga! 

Acreditares ou não é-me indiferente! Não irá mudar nada a realidade, apenas o teu ego!  ehehehehe


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Epah está bem, leva lá a trotinete pronto.. :lol: :cheers:

Olha sabes que mais.. andava a vadiar nos meus ficheiros e encontrei aquele vídeo que me mandaste uma vez do bêbado lembras-te.. SELECÇÃO NATURAL, TÁ-SE BEM PESSOAL E VIVA PORTUGAL! :nuts:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

yah LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ganda bebedolas! :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

eu curtia era a pronuncia dele... todo "uaaaauullll... uaaaauullll... uaaaauullll... uaaaauullll... "


----------



## Henrique Caetano (Nov 14, 2006)

Grande Lisboa (AML) - 67

Henrique Caetano
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta

Grande Porto (AMP) - 65
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
joaoguimaraes
slickman
jose.a
kraque69 
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048 
viriatuus
skyclad 
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

Grande Coimbra (AMC) - 29
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao 
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes 
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá

Braga - 20 
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm

Castelo Branco - 5
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

Viseu - 5
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos

Aveiro - 2
Paulo2004
Smeagol

Évora - 2
alentejolover
Naronj

Funchal - 2
yautja85
NewTomorrow

Rio Maior - 2
Tuga
Thoga31

Vila Nova de Famalicão - 2
Costa
Arq2

Vila Real de Santo António- 2
sotavento
marcoaraujo

Beja - 1
JGuerreiro

Açores - 1
faialense

Bragança - 1
Karsh

Covilhã - 1
In_Trance

Elvas - 1
jceia

Faro - 1
Bluesence

Fundão - 1
nex

Seia- 1
rpc08

Valença do Minho - 1
Tugavalenciano

Vila Real - 1
Jorge MCG 

No Estrangeiro - 21
gutooo
Portugues de Macau
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
ennis
Mateus_
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa
Snitrom
napolit
Xemita
orberto74


TOTAL 234 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!

(Lista actualizada 15/4/2008)


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

epah podias era manter as cores dos titulos.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) - 67*
Henrique Caetano
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta

*Grande Porto (AMP) - 65*
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
joaoguimaraes
slickman
jose.a
kraque69 
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048 
viriatuus
skyclad 
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Grande Coimbra (AMC) - 29*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao 
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes 
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá

*Braga - 20* 
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Viseu - 5*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos

*Aveiro - 2*
Paulo2004
Smeagol

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 2*
Costa
Arq2

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Seia- 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG 

*No Estrangeiro - 21*
gutooo
Portugues de Macau
Traveler
Bitxofo
RRC
-thiago-
zeh
vrachar
Viriatox
Vapour
Obidos
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia
ennis
Mateus_
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa
Snitrom
napolit
Xemita
orberto74


*TOTAL 234 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*

(Lista actualizada 15/4/2008)


----------



## gomesccm (Feb 18, 2008)

O joaoguimaraes diz que é de Braga, pk aparece no Porto?:bash:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> o pelha po-lo em lisboa so pa ganhar foristas.... hno: e à semelhança do k fez com ele tambem deve ter feito com outros.. e secalhar ate inventou nicks. se eh pra ser faccioso entao tambem posso por o porto com 500mil foristas. eh pra ser serio... :|


Tem graça, Daniel, quando te acusam disso repudias violentamente mas não tens quaisquer problemas de fazer o mesmo...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

...e quanto à questão levantada, só há 2/3 forumers dos que estão em Lisboa que confesso não conhecer/não saber de onde são!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Contudo não sei quem é o pretty boy floyd :lol:

Todos os acrescentos deverão ser realizados por ordem decrescente de tempo, isto é, as novas adições devem ficar em cima.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Reflex said:


> Tem graça, Daniel, quando te acusam disso repudias violentamente mas não tens quaisquer problemas de fazer o mesmo...


pois nao. se fizeram comigo tambem posso fazer com quem me apetecer.

alem do mais nao te vi a fazer kkr comentario semelhante a este kd o fizeram comigo... por isso nao estou a entender 

se eh pa ser bandalheira (inclusive nos proprios moderadores)... entao eu tbm faço parte dela :lol:

como se costuma dizer: tudo ao molhe e fé em deus!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Reflex said:


> ...e quanto à questão levantada, só há 2/3 forumers dos que estão em Lisboa que confesso não conhecer/não saber de onde são!


quer dizer que so conheces 1/3 dos que lá estão, então :lol: caramba! estou a ver que o forumer fantasma vai ser de extrema dificuldade para ser apurado :lol: isto aki sao so fantasminhas :lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Talvez a fente dos do estrageiro deviamos meter o país.

por ex: Rodalvesdepaula-Brasil


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) - 68*
Henrique Caetano
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
*
Grande Porto (AMP) - 65*
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino
*
Grande Coimbra (AMC) - 29*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá

*Braga - 21*
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes

*Viseu - 8*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 3*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Guimarães- 2*
nunosalgado
stein

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano
*
Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG

*No Estrangeiro - 21*
gutooo - Brasil
Portugues de Macau - China
Traveler - Estados Unidos da América
Bitxofo - Espanha
RRC - Brasil
-thiago- - Brasil
zeh - Brasil
vrachar - 
Viriatox - Espanha
Vapour - Japão
Obidos - Espanha
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia - Espanha
ennis - França
Mateus_ 
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa - Brasil
Snitrom - Canadá
napolit 
Xemita - Espanha
orberto74
Rodalvesdepaula - Brasil


*TOTAL 244 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*

(Lista actualizada 24/4/2008)
----------------


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Daniel Figueira - Feito  O resto, quem souber que ponha


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

Braga não pode ser Grande?

O Papadios é do concelho de VV, ou seja, da Grande Braga . Se ele não se importar claro .


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

por acaso coimbra assume todos os concelhos do distrito... e braga subdivide-os.

quem concorda em juntar tudo o que seja distrito de braga, em braga, tal como acontece em coimbra?


karlus: O Papadios está na lista já?


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> por acaso coimbra assume todos os concelhos do distrito... e braga subdivide-os.
> 
> quem concorda em juntar tudo o que seja distrito de braga, em braga, tal como acontece em coimbra?
> 
> ...


Tudo o que é distrito de Braga duvido que o ppl de Famalicão e Guimarães concorde, principalmente.

Mas por exemplo Amares e Vila Verde são concelhos e penso que não teria mal colocar na Grande Braga, tal como estão mas com o nome de Braga apenas.

Mesmo Povoa de Lanhoso que tem uma zona norte no Vale do Cavado e uma sul no Vale do Ave, penso que não haveria problema em colocar na grande Braga.

São 3 concelhos sem cidades, para já... devem estar para surgir umas pseudo-cidades independentes...

P.S. Até mesmo Barcelos, como a cidade é relativamente pequena, não acharia grande barbaridade colocar junto com Braga!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

nao me respondeste à ultima pergunta


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> por acaso coimbra assume todos os concelhos do distrito... e braga subdivide-os.
> 
> quem concorda em juntar tudo o que seja distrito de braga, em braga, tal como acontece em coimbra?


Não concordo. Nem Braga nem Coimbra são verdadeiras AM's. Para mim, exceptuando a AML e a AMP todos os forumers deveriam ser contados pela sua cidade/sede de conselho; afinal de contas, é esse o título do thread. A não ser que os forumers queiram ser contados como pertencendo às AM's...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

eu tambem acho que sim, mas o que estou a dizer eh que ha duas cidades medias em portugal. e se uma delas anexa os forumers dos concelhos adjacentes... entao a outra tambem o deveria fazer


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Também podes pensar que, se uma não o faz, a outra não o deve fazer...

O vrachar não é da Sérvia?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Daniel Figueira - Feito  O resto, quem souber que ponha


:cheers:

EDIT: Tive a ver a lista e falta o Fern (acho eu).


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

O que eu estava a dizer éque por exemplo há ppl do concelho de VV que está em Braga, mas Braga não está como grande Braga, mas para mim pode ficar com o nome Braga 

Acho correcto colocar VV, Amares e Povoa Lanhoso em Braga, porque não têm cidades como sede de concelho, e pq têm grande afinidade com Braga.

Colocar Barcelos, Famalicão, Guimarães, Fafe e Esposende penso que levantaria mais contestação.

Cabeceiras de Basto, Vieira do Minho, e Celourico de Basto, também penso que não levantaria grandes problemas.

Há instituições GAM para o Minho assim como GAM para Coimbra mas não têm grande aplicação prática...


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> eu tambem acho que sim, mas o que estou a dizer eh que ha duas cidades medias em portugal. e se uma delas anexa os forumers dos concelhos adjacentes... entao a outra tambem o deveria fazer


Eu estou a fazer a analise das densidades das freguesias contiguas para todas as maiores cidades portuguesas e tive uma grande surpresa...  Funchal e a sua AM é maior do que consta aqui no Continente !!!

Estou a colocar as cidades para +1000 e estou a analisar as AM para +500, +300 e +200 (freguesias contiguas)! 

Já tenho Braga, Setubal, Funchal, Lisboa, Coimbra. Estou a acabar a do Porto.
O mais problemático vai ser dividir os nucleos urbanos do Vale do Ave e do Vale do Tamega... tudo muito denso sem grandes polos...


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

tinha que vir a invejazinha da metropole conimbricense :rofl: :lol:


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

ruben.briosa said:


> tinha que vir a invejazinha da metropole conimbricense :rofl: :lol:


Estou todo roído  Toda a gente sabe que Coimbra e a sua AM é maior demograficamente que Braga!!


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

toda a gente sabe qual a cidade mais importante e a qual e' capital de uma regiao admnistrativa de 2 milhoes de hab:rofl: :lol:


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

ruben.briosa said:


> toda a gente sabe qual a cidade mais importante e a qual e' capital de uma regiao admnistrativa de 2 milhoes de hab:rofl: :lol:


A diferença na sondagem não foi assim tão grande, e é como digo, a consciencia para a realidade não aparece automaticamente... Braga já é mais importante, mas só daqui a x anos se vai refletir na opinião pública


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^pois nao. foi gritantemente a favor de Coimbra:lol:
pessoal de braga e sua regiao a votar em braga. pessoal de todo o pais a votar em coimbra:rofl:
mas qual realidade pah?:rofl: acorda pra' vida. a tua metropolozinha minhota nao tem força para uma metropole cabrona, ups coimbrona:lol::lol:


----------



## HugoK (Mar 18, 2006)

Ò pessoal, tenham juízo.  Porque é que não dividem isso por concelhos? Ou acabam com a lista de uma vez por todas?


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

ruben.briosa said:


> ^^pois nao. foi gritantemente a favor de Coimbra:lol:
> pessoal de braga e sua regiao a votar em braga. pessoal de todo o pais a votar em coimbra:rofl:
> mas qual realidade pah?:rofl: acorda pra' vida. a tua metropolozinha minhota nao tem força para uma metropole cabrona, ups coimbrona:lol::lol:


Que segundo o INE está com um espetacular crescimento de -7.000 habitantes em 5 anos , e para arranjar 300.000 pessoas têm que ir buscar uma área quase do tamanho do distrito de Braga...

Coimbra tem bons dados de IDH, melhor qualidade de vida, mas já não é a 3 cidade do país.

P.S. Isto não é para discutir aqui, a próxima mensagem meto no tópico da sondagem...


----------



## HugoK (Mar 18, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> por acaso coimbra assume todos os concelhos do distrito... e braga subdivide-os.


Não é verdade daniel_portugal, Os forumers aqui colocados na Grande Coimbra são os dos concelhos pertencentes à verdadeira Grande Coimbra que existe politicamente, ou seja os concelhos adjacentes à cidade, não são todos os concelhos do distrito.

De qualquer forma eu não concordo com esse tipo de representação tendo em conta o título, ou separam por cidades reais ou por Concelhos.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

O que é que isto tem a ver com um censo?


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

HugoK said:


> Por isso mesmo é que disse que não tens noção das distâncias, porque como toda a gente sabe as pessoas não se podem deslocar em linha recta entre as cidades. O que é que interessa saber que de Lisboa a Setúbal são 30 kms em linha recta se uma pessoa para ir de Lisboa a Setúbal tem de dar a volta à Serra e fazer mais de 40 kms??
> 
> A unica distância que interessa é a distância real pois é essa que as pessoas fazem, não é partindo do principio que o país é plano e/ou todas as cidades têm aeroporto.


É a mais importante, mas tb tem interesse em linha recta, por exemplo Setubal dentro de muito pouco tempo ficará mais próximo de Lisboa, com a nova ponte. 
*E quem quiser trabalhar em Lisboa e morar mais perto do que em Setubal tem-se a sul uma área muito pequena, cerca de 609km2, excluindo o rio e a serra da arrabida. *
*Quando se observa a Norte do Porto a área com vantagem em relação a Braga para quem trabalha no Porto é de ~1200km2.*

Esta analise é simples, mas certamente há estudos de mobilidade feitos e poderás constactar que para Braga entrar na AM do Porto tens que incluir uma área gigantesca...
Para Setubal entrar na área metropolitana de Lisboa a àrea é mto menor.
Por exemplo esta análise simples tendo em conta distancias e o tempo aproximado, por AE, Vias Rapidas e EN podes ver a diferença entre as duas áreas.









Já tinha colocado isto aqui no tópico.
"Em distancia pelas estradas posso assegurar que do centro histórico de Braga(Av.Central) ao do Porto(Av.Aliados), ronda os 60km.
Pelo Google Earth de Coimbra, de São Bartolomeu ao centro histórico de Aveiro, apanhando a A1 em trouxemil e saindo em Aveiro seguindo depois pela N235 dá cerca de 60km. E tendo em conta o transito que se apanha nas horas de ponta...
Neste momento do centro histórico de Setubal a Lisboa tanto pela Vasco da Gama como pela 25 Abril deverá rondar os 45km. Com a do Barreiro vai ficar mais próximo.
Claro que se pegarmos na zonas urbanas densas de uma e de outra, Braga começa em Celeirós e o Porto na zona norte da Maia, são 33km em linha recta."
Mas o mais importante é o tempo que se demora e o dinheiro que se gasta...



HugoK said:


> Coimbra também não tem uma ligação ao Porto ou a Lisboa de proposito. Foi feita como uma ligação Lisboa-Porto :hahano:
> 
> E também, não tem nenhuma ligação de AE feita de propósito entre Coimbra-Aveiro, Coimbra-Leiria e Coimbra-Viseu.
> 
> ...


Coimbra tem a A14 a ligar à Figueira da Foz, que são os dois grandes polos da região.
A Aveiro e Leiria que seriam os polos mais próximos, já estão ligadas por causa da Porto-Lisboa...
Para o resto tens os IC e os IP, em Braga não há ainda ligações para regiões muito povoadas... não tens ligações directas entre as sedes de concelho VV,Amares,Povoa Lanhoso... Só em 2005 foi acabada a Esposende-Barcelos-Braga, e apenas em 2004 foi concluida a Braga-Guimarães... Estamos a falar de cidades muito mais populosas que não estavam ligadas.

Agora lá está... é a região de Coimbra que como tem menos pessoas, acaba por não benificiar no seu todo Coimbra.

Mas sinceramente penso que a nível de financiamente por parte do Governo central Coimbra é favorecida em relação a Braga.
1ºLisboa, depois restos 2ºPorto 3ºCoimbra... e só depois Braga
Sem falar na Madeira...


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

agora Coimbra e' favorecida pelo Estado:rofl:


----------



## HugoK (Mar 18, 2006)

Karlussantus said:


> Mas sinceramente penso que a nível de financiamente por parte do Governo central Coimbra é favorecida em relação a Braga.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

vives noutro planeta  nem vou comentar


----------



## gomesccm (Feb 18, 2008)

ruben.briosa said:


> agora Coimbra e' favorecida pelo Estado:rofl:


Em relação a Braga é. Repara bem na quantidade de empregados públicos que existem em Coimbra. Normalmente possuem bons salários, o que influência muita coisa. Em Braga só na Câmara e Universidade... de resto são delegações.
Já ouvi falar que no centro vão fazer uma descentralização das delegações regionais. Ainda bem. Mas aqui no norte existe o Porto que não os larga nem por sonhos. Ás vezes nem sei quem é mais centralista Lisboa ou Porto.
Por outro lado Coimbra teve e tem um programa pólis que é um grande impulsionador na qualidade de vida. Braga não teve direito a nada. Vamos ter agora um, ainda bem.
Em Braga se queres ir para Guimarães, Famalicão ou Barcelos pagas as auto-estradas mais caras por km do país. Nem a pt 25 Abril ou Vasco da Gama é tão cara. E estamos a falar de uma região claramente em crise e com grande quantidade de desempregados, outros com pouco mais do que o salário mínimo.
E olhem, o vosso pediátrico foi adjudicado muito mais depressa que a substituição de um velho hospital com 500 anos em Braga.

Mas também existe muita coisa que estão iguais, os transportes públicos (dependentes apenas das C.M.), as circular (ambas construídas pelas autarquias), etc, etc.

Proponho-te um exercício rápido. Imagina Coimbra sem as instituições do Estado. Apenas a C.M. e a universidade?
Não é muito difícil de imaginar o rombo na cidade. Não será catastrófico, mas abana muita coisa.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Braga nao e' capital de nada, o centro pujante do norte e' o Porto, obviamente que as delegaçoes do estado vao para a maior e mais importante cidade de cada regiao. Nao vao fazer, ja fizeram descentralizaçoes regionais de Coimbra para Aveiro (m. regional de economia) para Castelo Branco (m. regional de agricultura do centro) e pasma-te, para Lisboa o arquivo de monumentos e edificios *do Centro*! e' engraçado so' ver em coimbra a descentralizaçao enquanto as capitais das outras regioes aglutinam tudo. Braga tambem tem polis, como milhentas cidades deste pais e Coimbra nao foi excepçao. Podes dizer que o hospital de braga demorou, agora que o pediatrico de coimbra foi rapida a aprovaçao:rofl:
Braga nao precisa de metade das instituiçoes de Coimbra porque tem o Porto ao lado. Coimbra e' capital de uma vasta regiao com 2 milhoes de habitantes.
entao imagina Lisboa sem instituiçoes do Estado:rofl:


----------



## gomesccm (Feb 18, 2008)

ruben.briosa said:


> Braga nao e' capital de nada, o centro pujante do norte e' o Porto, obviamente que as delegaçoes do estado vao para a maior e mais importante cidade de cada regiao. Nao vao fazer, ja fizeram descentralizaçoes regionais de Coimbra para Aveiro (m. regional de economia) para Castelo Branco (m. regional de agricultura do centro) e pasma-te, para Lisboa o arquivo de monumentos e edificios *do Centro*! e' engraçado so' ver em coimbra a descentralizaçao enquanto as capitais das outras regioes aglutinam tudo. Braga tambem tem polis, como milhentas cidades deste pais e Coimbra nao foi excepçao. Podes dizer que o hospital de braga demorou, agora que o pediatrico de coimbra foi rapida a aprovaçao:rofl:
> Braga nao precisa de metade das instituiçoes de Coimbra porque tem o Porto ao lado. Coimbra e' capital de uma vasta regiao com 2 milhoes de habitantes.
> entao imagina Lisboa sem instituiçoes do Estado:rofl:


Demonstra então que Braga teve polis. Irá ter sim, mas nunca teve.
Então confirmas que Coimbra é favorecida pelo governo ao ter instituições do governo.


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

HugoK said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> vives noutro planeta  nem vou comentar


Podes colocar por exemplo os números do PIDDAC , para o distrito de Coimbra e para o Distrito de Braga. E depois compara com o total da população abrangida...


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

gomesccm said:


> Demonstra então que Braga teve polis. Irá ter sim, mas nunca teve.
> Então confirmas que Coimbra é favorecida pelo governo ao ter instituições do governo.


Mas isso é do censo comum, Braga recebe menos que Coimbra em termos comparativos... E o Porto muitas vezes acaba por prejudicar Braga...


----------



## gomesccm (Feb 18, 2008)

Karlussantus said:


> Mas isso é do censo comum, Braga recebemenos que Coimbra em termos comparativos... E o Porto muitas vezes acaba por prejudicar Braga...


Bem visto essa do Piddac. Nem me lembrou.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

gomesccm said:


> Demonstra então que Braga teve polis. Irá ter sim, mas nunca teve.
> Então confirmas que Coimbra é favorecida pelo governo ao ter instituições do governo.


tem polis - vai ser feito.
Coimbra nao e' favorecida em nada, muito pelo contrario, as instituiçoes que ca estao sao todas necessarias ou querias ver uma regiao centro em peso a ir pro porto? e as que ca estavam estao a desaparecer enquanto as outras capitais regionais estao a aumentar.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

gomesccm said:


> Bem visto essa do Piddac. Nem me lembrou.


talvez por o distrito de coimbra ter das estradas mais terceiro-mundistas do pais e ser o 3º distrito do pais com a menor taxa de concretizaçao!


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

braga nao se pode comparar com coimbra em relaçao ao investimento do estado. braga e' uma cidade secundaria na sua regiao. coimbra e' a capital da sua e que esta a ver ir tudo embora.


----------



## gomesccm (Feb 18, 2008)

ruben.briosa said:


> talvez por o distrito de coimbra ter das estradas mais terceiro-mundistas do pais.


Enganas-te as estradas não entram no Piddac.








Link: http://norteamos.blogspot.com/2008/04/quem-parte-e-reparte.html


----------



## gomesccm (Feb 18, 2008)

ruben.briosa said:


> braga nao se pode comparar com coimbra em relaçao ao investimento do estado. braga e' uma cidade secundaria na sua regiao. coimbra e' a capital da sua e que esta a ver ir tudo embora.


Então concordas que Coimbra é mais favorecida que Braga.


> agora Coimbra e' favorecida pelo Estado


Então porque atrás dizias o contrário, em relação ao comentário do Karlos?


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

gomesccm said:


> Então concordas que Coimbra é mais favorecida que Braga.
> 
> Então porque atrás dizias o contrário, em relação ao comentário do Karlos?


tu tens um serio problema com a percepçao do portugues. onde e' que eu disse que coimbra era favorecida pelo estado? eu disse precisamente o contrario.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

gomesccm said:


> Enganas-te as estradas não entram no Piddac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


talvez pelos anos consecutivos do (des)investimento em coimbra.


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

ruben.briosa said:


> talvez pelos anos consecutivos do (des)investimento em coimbra.


Também podes colocar os valores do PIDDAC disponiveis desde que há registos... para vermos o (des)investimento...


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^parece que e's tu o interessado. põe-nos.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:

Vocês não têm nada mais interessante para debater?


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

Eu até acho piada... :lol:

É uma maneira engraçada de conhecer as fragilidades destas cidades. É claro que tudo isto já foi debatido vezes sem fim e voltamos sempre ao mesmo...

Eu quero é ser forumer de *Matosinhos* e não do Porto. Essa é que é! :|


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^mas matosinhos e' parte integrante da metropole do porto..


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ a Póvoa de Varzim também e está separada! E se é "cidade" é cidade! :hahano:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

nao ta separada. kem eh da povoa ta o porto.


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ tens razão. Esta minha ida a Lisboa fez-me mal! :doh: :lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Karlussantus said:


> muita gente em Lisboa por exemplo não tem noção da dimensão de Braga, mas têm noção da dimensão de Coimbra.


Sabes porquê?

Porque certas pessoas, em vez de se registarem em fóruns para provocar guerinhas, tentam mostrar a sua cidade.. E nesse aspecto os forumers de Coimbra estão de parabéns.. mostram o melhor e o pior.. mas mostram, dão a conhecer..

E vê lá, que mesmo assim ainda se tem tempo e disposição para fazer o mesmo pelas cidades dos outros


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

daniel322 said:


> Sabes porquê?
> 
> Porque certas pessoas, em vez de se registarem em fóruns para provocar guerinhas, tentam mostrar a sua cidade.. E nesse aspecto os forumers de Coimbra estão de parabéns.. mostram o melhor e o pior.. mas mostram, dão a conhecer..
> 
> E vê lá, que mesmo assim ainda se tem tempo e disposição para fazer o mesmo pelas cidades dos outros


Sem duvida excelentes tópicos.

Aquele de Guimarães também está excelente!!

Eu tenho tentado mostrar Braga... estou a tentar colocar as principais referencias da cidade, todas com o seu tópico digno...

Ainda tenho pouco tempo aqui nos foruns e já fiz alguns tópicos para expor a cidade... outros para andar à "batatada", tem a sua piada tb


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) - 68*
Henrique Caetano
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
*
Grande Porto (AMP) - 66*
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino
*
Grande Coimbra (AMC) - 29*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá

*Braga - 21*
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes

*Viseu - 8*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 3*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Guimarães- 2*
nunosalgado
stein

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano
*
Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG

*No Estrangeiro - 21*
gutooo - Brasil
Portugues de Macau - China
Traveler - Estados Unidos da América
Bitxofo - Espanha
RRC - Brasil
-thiago- - Brasil
zeh - Brasil
vrachar - 
Viriatox - Espanha
Vapour - Japão
Obidos - Espanha
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia - Espanha
ennis - França
Mateus_ 
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa - Brasil
Snitrom - Canadá
napolit 
Xemita - Espanha
orberto74
Rodalvesdepaula - Brasil


*TOTAL 245 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*

(Lista actualizada 24/4/2008)
----------------


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

*Grande Lisboa (AML) - 68*
Henrique Caetano
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
*
Grande Porto (AMP) - 66*
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino
*
Grande Coimbra (AMC) - 29*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá

*Braga - 21*
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes

*Viseu - 9*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 3*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Guimarães- 2*
nunosalgado
stein

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano
*
Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG

*No Estrangeiro - 21*
gutooo - Brasil
Portugues de Macau - China
Traveler - Estados Unidos da América
Bitxofo - Espanha
RRC - Brasil
-thiago- - Brasil
zeh - Brasil
vrachar - 
Viriatox - Espanha
Vapour - Japão
Obidos - Espanha
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia - Espanha
ennis - França
Mateus_ 
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa - Brasil
Snitrom - Canadá
napolit 
Xemita - Espanha
orberto74
Rodalvesdepaula - Brasil


*TOTAL 246 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*

(Lista actualizada 05/05/2008)
----------------


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

^^


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

Não sabia que havia uma AMC. :lol: Enfim... Começo a não ter a certeza de quem gosta mais das guerrinhas disparatadas entre Coimbra e Braga. hno:


----------



## HugoK (Mar 18, 2006)

tcpor said:


> Não sabia que havia uma AMC. :lol:


Aprende-se muito na internet


----------



## HugoK (Mar 18, 2006)

*Lisboa - 68*
Henrique Caetano
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
*
Porto - 66*
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Coimbra - 30*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv

*Braga - 21*
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes

*Viseu - 9*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 3*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Guimarães- 2*
nunosalgado
stein

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano
*
Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG

*No Estrangeiro - 21*
gutooo - Brasil
Portugues de Macau - China
Traveler - Estados Unidos da América
Bitxofo - Espanha
RRC - Brasil
-thiago- - Brasil
zeh - Brasil
vrachar - 
Viriatox - Espanha
Vapour - Japão
Obidos - Espanha
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia - Espanha
ennis - França
Mateus_ 
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa - Brasil
Snitrom - Canadá
napolit 
Xemita - Espanha
orberto74
Rodalvesdepaula - Brasil


*TOTAL 247 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*

(Lista actualizada 06/05/2008)
----------------


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

a verdade eh que nao ha justificaçao possivel para uma area metropolitana de coimbra (at least for now). a conurbaçao de coimbra nem seker ocupa o municipio todo. e a envolvente nao eh muito densa.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

realmente já se torna um pouco maçador em cada thread que se abre haver uma guerrinha parva e estúpida...


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> a verdade eh que nao ha justificaçao possivel para uma area metropolitana de coimbra


gostava que as pessoas quando mandam os seus bitaites que justificassem o porquê de tal opinião.. 

eu vou tentar dar as justificações:

1) Geográfica - é o centro de uma rede de cidades de pequena dimensão tais como Mealhada, Cantanhede, Soure, Condeixa-a-Nova, Penela, Miranda do Corvo, Lousã, Vila Nova de Poiares e Penacova, as quais estão directamente dependentes de Coimbra.

2) Social - Cidade central em campos como a saúde, com serviços hospitalares públicos e privados, Justiça, Militar (Comando da Brigada de Intervenção e o Hospital Militar), Comércio, Ensino/Educação/Cultura (Universidades publica e privadas, também escolas publicas/privadas em que grande percentagem de jovens de concelhos vizinhos estudam em escolas secundárias do concelho de Coimbra)

3) Regional - Capital de uma região com 2 milhões de pessoas em que os seus serviços não são apenas locais, nem distritais, mas sim regionais.. e mais uma vez os refiro: Saúde (HUC), Justiça, Militares e Educação (UC)

4) Política - Cada vez mais o país se resume a duas áreas metropolitanas, articulando-se o resto do território em consonância com elas, centralizando lá todos os serviços outrora em diversas capitais de distrito. 
Esta AM foi politicamente pensada para, ao nível da região de Coimbra, se consiga uma força capaz de equilibrar os investimentos.. e os resultados têm sido mais positivos ultimamente

5) Suburbanização acelerada dos concelhos periféricos - como deves saber existem 3 cidades com problemas graves devido à perda acelerada de habitantes do centro para a periferia e, face a isso, não é sensato pensar que as pessoas moram fora do concelho principal mas não usufruem das estruturas que nele existem.. e para isso é preciso pensar nos custos associados a acessibilidades e transportes de modo a assegurar ligação da população aos serviços existentes. (aliás, o metro chama-se Metro Mondego e não Metro de Coimbra)

6) ela existe.. tem lógica que exista.. e foi pensada por pessoas com experiência e tb estudos académicos.. e eu, ao contrário de ti, acho muito importante esse "pequeno pormenor" a que chamas de treta

agora espero as tuas.. :cheers:


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Falto eu na Grande Lisboa :wallbash:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

*Lisboa - 70*
Henrique Caetano
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk
*
Porto - 66*
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Coimbra - 32*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Cfcabreu
Pedro v

*Braga - 21*
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes

*Viseu - 9*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 3*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Guimarães- 2*
nunosalgado
stein

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano
*
Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG

*No Estrangeiro - 21*
gutooo - Brasil
Portugues de Macau - China
Traveler - Estados Unidos da América
Bitxofo - Espanha
RRC - Brasil
-thiago- - Brasil
zeh - Brasil
vrachar - 
Viriatox - Espanha
Vapour - Japão
Obidos - Espanha
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia - Espanha
ennis - França
Mateus_ 
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa - Brasil
Snitrom - Canadá
napolit 
Xemita - Espanha
orberto74
Rodalvesdepaula - Brasil


*TOTAL 251 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*

(Lista actualizada 07/05/2008) [adicionados MPC_PT e Duk]
----------------


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Podiam meter os novos nomes no topo da lista e não no fim kay:


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Obrigado Ondas


----------



## Rake de Rama (May 28, 2008)

somos nos que nos adicionamos á lista ou é o pessoal responsavel? alguem me pode por em Portalegre?


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

*Lisboa - 70*
Henrique Caetano
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk

*Porto - 66*
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Coimbra - 30*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv

*Braga - 21*
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes

*Viseu - 9*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word
*
Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava
*
Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 3*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Guimarães- 2*
nunosalgado
stein

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Portalegre - 1*
Rake de Rama

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG
*
No Estrangeiro - 21*
gutooo - Brasil
Portugues de Macau - China
Traveler - Estados Unidos da América
Bitxofo - Espanha
RRC - Brasil
-thiago- - Brasil
zeh - Brasil
vrachar -
Viriatox - Espanha
Vapour - Japão
Obidos - Espanha
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia - Espanha
ennis - França
Mateus_
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa - Brasil
Snitrom - Canadá
napolit
Xemita - Espanha
orberto74
Rodalvesdepaula - Brasil


*TOTAL 250 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*

(Lista actualizada 06/06/2008) [adicionados: Rake de Rama]


----------



## HugoK (Mar 18, 2006)

*Lisboa - 70*
Henrique Caetano
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk

*Porto - 66*
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Coimbra - 32*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Pedro v
Cfcabreu

*Braga - 21*
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes

*Viseu - 9*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word
*
Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava
*
Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 3*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Guimarães- 2*
nunosalgado
stein

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Portalegre - 1*
Rake de Rama

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG
*
No Estrangeiro - 21*
gutooo - Brasil
Portugues de Macau - China
Traveler - Estados Unidos da América
Bitxofo - Espanha
RRC - Brasil
-thiago- - Brasil
zeh - Brasil
vrachar -
Viriatox - Espanha
Vapour - Japão
Obidos - Espanha
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia - Espanha
ennis - França
Mateus_
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa - Brasil
Snitrom - Canadá
napolit
Xemita - Espanha
orberto74
Rodalvesdepaula - Brasil


*TOTAL 252 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*

(Lista actualizada 06/06/2008) [adicionados: Pedro v e Cfcabreu]



ps: o fórum parece estar a crescer rapidamente :yes:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Pena é que a falar são cada vez menos e menos e menos e menos. O fórum está mais morto que nunca.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: a escrever :lol:


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Barragon said:


> :lol: a escrever :lol:


Escrever é a fala dos dedos! :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

:lol:

um gajo tende a dizer "falar" aquilo que é "escrever", e "ouvir" aquilo que é "ler".


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> :lol:
> 
> um gajo tende a dizer "falar" aquilo que é "escrever", e "ouvir" aquilo que é "ler".


Tu és estranho.. Óohh Mãe anda cá.. :lol:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Já pode, lamentavelmente, tirar o Ennis da lista. Ele saiu do fórum


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

ja outros sairam e nao se tiraram da lista. isto eh uma contagem totalitária que visa contabilizar todos aqueles que aqui andam, já andaram, ou andarão.  (lista essa que por sinal quase que aposto não estar completa)


----------



## Mad_max2 (Jun 7, 2008)

Boas colegas


Tenho andado por este forum desde novembro de 2007 mas so na primeira semana de junho de 2008 é que me registei.


Por isso podem acrescentar outro membro ferrenho À grande area metropolitana do Porto


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lisboa - 70*
Henrique Caetano
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk


*Porto - 68*
jud4s
Mad_max2
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Coimbra - 32*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Pedro v
Cfcabreu

*Braga - 21*
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes

*Viseu - 9*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word
*
Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava
*
Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 3*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Guimarães- 2*
nunosalgado
stein

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Portalegre - 1*
Rake de Rama

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG
*
No Estrangeiro - 21*
gutooo - Brasil
Portugues de Macau - China
Traveler - Estados Unidos da América
Bitxofo - Espanha
RRC - Brasil
-thiago- - Brasil
zeh - Brasil
vrachar -
Viriatox - Espanha
Vapour - Japão
Obidos - Espanha
Nadalin
Teijeiro
Stadium Future
Valia - Espanha
ennis - França
Mateus_
Луиc (antes Com caneco!)
Tom_Lisboa - Brasil
Snitrom - Canadá
napolit
Xemita - Espanha
orberto74
Rodalvesdepaula - Brasil


*TOTAL 254 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*




Estás adicionado!


----------



## Francisco91 (Jun 14, 2007)

Viseu no Top 5
:banana:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Mad_max2 said:


> Boas colegas
> 
> 
> Tenho andado por este forum desde novembro de 2007 mas so na primeira semana de junho de 2008 é que me registei.
> ...


Bem vindo, Mad Max 2. Vejo que tu também gosta de autocarros, guri!


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

Bem-vindo Mad Max :cheers1:


----------



## Mad_max2 (Jun 7, 2008)

desde já obrigada a todas pelas boas vindas.


De faxto sou um grande adepto dos transportes do Grande Porto tendo imenso material fotografico dos transportes desta região.

Andei neste forum à procura da thread respectiva para colocar as fotos mas não a encontrei. 

Nomeadamente , Stcp ou assim parecido


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^

Metro do Porto

CP Porto

Eléctricos do Porto

Aeroporto Internacional do Porto

Porto de Leixões

Ciclovias de Porto e Lisboa

Nós de Autoestradas do Porto



Se tu quiseres fazer um thread próprio, acede ao subfórum "Transportes e Infrestruturas", com link directo a partir do fórum principal. Dentro deste subfórum encontrarás 3 secções principais: Rodovias, Ferrovias e Aviação. Podes ainda criar threads de carácter geral (sempre na temática dos transportes e infraestruturas) na página principal desse subfórum. kay:


----------



## Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Feb 20, 2008)

Faço questao que na contagem de pessoas do grande Porto que façam uma divisao a Parte para o pessoal da maia :lol::lol:

Há que separar as aguas :lol::nocrook:


----------



## napolit (Feb 9, 2006)

*Lisboa - 70*
Henrique Caetano
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk


*Porto - 68*
jud4s
Mad_max2
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Coimbra - 32*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Pedro v
Cfcabreu

*Braga - 21*
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes

*Viseu - 9*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word
*
Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava
*
Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 3*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__

*Madrid - 3*
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Napolit

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Guimarães- 2*
nunosalgado
stein

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Faro - 1*
Bluesence

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Portalegre - 1*
Rake de Rama

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Vila Real - 1*
Jorge MCG
*
No Estrangeiro - 21*
gutooo - Brasil
Portugues de Macau - China
Traveler - Estados Unidos da América
Bitxofo - Barcelona
RRC - Brasil
-thiago- - Brasil
zeh - Brasil
vrachar - Belgrado
Viriatox - Espanha
Vapour - Japão
Nadalin - 
Teijeiro - Galiza
Stadium Future
Valia - Espanha
ennis - Paris
Mateus_ - Paris
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) - Białystok (Polónia)
Tom_Lisboa - Brasil
Snitrom - Canadá
Xemita - Zamora
orberto74 - Badajoz
Rodalvesdepaula - Brasil


*TOTAL 255 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!*

Adicionado Pavlemadrid, meti os nomes das cidades de alguns forurems e meti que em Madrid é a 9 cidade com maior representaçao  (a sexta contando ao Pelha)


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

troca de posts... bah :rant:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOL :rofl:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

desisto hno:... :lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:sly: tás a fazer um monólogo?.. 

:lol:


----------



## MAD_MAX (Nov 25, 2007)

ola

na lista do Porto podem tiraqr o mad_max 2 , pois perdi a minha pass deste nick e encontrei a pass do meu nick antigo Mad_max


----------



## xdexina (Jun 30, 2008)

quer dizer de Sao bras :bash:
:lol::lol::lol:

fiquei excluido??


----------



## xdexina (Jun 30, 2008)

entao... e eu??? bah e ca so de Faro...

:lol: xD


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

daniel322 said:


> :sly: tás a fazer um monólogo?..
> 
> :lol:


:rofl:

a culpa é do forum! :rant: :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Falta aí o Ricardo 916, o visconde e o vila chã em Lisboa


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Porque não os somas?


----------



## KASchramm (Mar 16, 2008)

Tem eu também, de vez em quando eu posto aqui, acho que dá pra incluir no estrangeiro né?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lisboa - 77
*Henrique Caetano
Ricardo 916
visconde 
vila chã 
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk
Napolit
Lampiao2000
belchior
Al-Madan


*Porto - 75*
francisbar
bluesand
Drakul
leoferreira12 
hms
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
MAD_MAX
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Coimbra - 33*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Pedro v
Cfcabreu
JAAlmeida

*Braga - 22*
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes
mister B

*Viseu - 9*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Vila Nova de Famalicão - 3*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow
FS2004

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Guimarães- 2*
nunosalgado
stein

*Vila Real - 2*
Jorge MCG
beto_chaves

*Faro - 2*
Bluesence
xdexina

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia


Fundão - 1nex

*Portalegre - 1*
Rake de Rama

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 26*

Brasil - 12
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
zeh 
Tom_Lisboa 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Thina
Império-BR
Iemanja
Vittariano

China - 1
Portugues de Macau 

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Espanha - 8
Bitxofo 
Viriatox 
Valia 
orberto74 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Teijeiro 

Sérvia - 1
vrachar 

Japão - 1
Vapour

? - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future

França - 2
ennis 
Mateus

Polónia-1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) 

Canadá - 1
Snitrom 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny the wall

TOTAL: 281 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!!


----------



## mister B (Jul 5, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> *Lisboa - 77
> *Henrique Caetano
> Ricardo 916
> visconde
> ...


 N faz sentido k coloques todo o pesoal dos distritos de Lisboa, Porto e Coimbra sob as respectivas cidades sede de distrito e Guimares e Famalicao separados de Braga hno: 
Kero estar junto do "meu pessoal" todo!!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

nao fales comigo... nao fui eu que fiz essa "injustiça"


por varias vezes defendi que famalicao e guimaraes deveriam estar em braga pelo facto de coimbra tbm juntar tudo à volta. mas insistiram em que ficasse assim


kt a porto e lisboa, o caso eh diferente, ja que as suas dimensões sao completamente diferentes e abrangem muito mais do que os concelhos centrais.


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Acrescenta eu o pá!!!!! Desse jeito vou achar mais parentes rapidinho,rsrsrs


----------



## Coloane (Jul 17, 2008)

> China - 1
> Portugues de Macau


Mude lá isso. Portugues de Macau (agora Coloane) - está na Região Administrativa Especial de Macau e não na China...


----------



## mister B (Jul 5, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> nao fales comigo... nao fui eu que fiz essa "injustiça"
> 
> 
> por varias vezes defendi que famalicao e guimaraes deveriam estar em braga pelo facto de coimbra tbm juntar tudo à volta. mas insistiram em que ficasse assim
> ...


Kem insistiu pra ficar assim??


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lisboa - 77
*Henrique Caetano
Ricardo 916
visconde 
vila chã 
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_men
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk
Napolit
Lampiao2000
belchior
Al-Madan


*Porto - 76*
med06048
francisbar
bluesand
Drakul
leoferreira12 
hms
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
MAD_MAX
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Coimbra - 33*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Pedro v
Cfcabreu
JAAlmeida

*Braga - 27*

Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__
nunosalgado
stein
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes
mister B

*Viseu - 9*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow
FS2004

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Vila Real - 2*
Jorge MCG
beto_chaves

*Faro - 2*
Bluesence
xdexina

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Portalegre - 1*
Rake de Rama

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 33*

Brasil - 13
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
zeh 
Tom_Lisboa 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Thina
Império-BR
Iemanja
Vittariano

Macau - 1
Coloane

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Espanha - 8
Bitxofo 
Viriatox 
Valia 
orberto74 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Teijeiro 

Sérvia - 1
vrachar 

Japão - 1
Vapour

? - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future

França - 2
ennis 
Mateus

Polónia-1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) 

Canadá - 1
Snitrom 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny the wall

TOTAL: 283 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

ECGTE said:


> Acrescenta eu o pá!!!!! Desse jeito vou achar mais parentes rapidinho,rsrsrs


Já acrescentei, mas esta lista pode ser acrescentada por qualquer um. É so fazer quote, e no texto, apagar as coisas que dizem quote, fazer as alteraçoes, alterar os numeros que se têm a alterar, e pronto. ta sempre gente a pedir pra ser adicionada... quando se podem adicionar a eles proprios.




Coloane said:


> Mude lá isso. Portugues de Macau (agora Coloane) - está na Região Administrativa Especial de Macau e não na China...



Ok, ja mudei. Mas a mim podes tratar-me por tu, que sou teu irmão de sangue.



mister B said:


> Kem insistiu pra ficar assim??


Pahhh, como deves calcular nao me lembro, por isso terás que ir ver atrás. Contudo já fiz as alterações, e coloquei tudo o que fosse do distrito de Braga, em Braga. Se alguem voltar a colocar como estava, ja nao eh comigo


----------



## mister B (Jul 5, 2008)

Brigado, ta mt melhor:hug: LOL...


----------



## mister B (Jul 5, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> mas foi pedido que assim se colocasse, pelo facto de coimbra, lisboa e porto assimiliarem toda a gente do seu distrito.
> 
> 
> mas por estas atitudes (e atençao que nao digo isto no sentido depreciativo, mas no sentido de constatar algo), se vê que no minho todos são mt mais "pela sua terra". preferem levantar a propria bandeira, ainda que essa bandeira nao tenha peso nenhum isoladamente, do que levantar a bandeira maior, e a unica que poderá conferir força ao seu lugar. eh cada um por si, sendo uma zona completamente retalhada virtualmente, e sem grande peso por isso. enquanto no porto mostramos os valores do noroeste para garantir investimento na zona, no minho os de famalicao preferem "ser de famalicao", e os de "terras de bouro" preferem ser de "terras de bouro", reevindicando cada um para si... e como cada um por si nao tem grande força, acaba por levar com pouco. depois queixam-se do Portocentrismo e do Lisboacentrismo, quando vocês proprios fomentam o auto-retalhismo hno:
> ...


:applause:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> enquanto no porto mostramos os valores do noroeste para garantir investimento na zona, no minho os de famalicao preferem "ser de famalicao", e os de "terras de bouro" preferem ser de "terras de bouro", reevindicando cada um para si...


..bom.. verdade seja dita.. o Porto usa os valores do noroeste para garantir investimento para si próprio.. mentira?..


----------



## jmmv (Feb 8, 2008)

Vou recensear :lol:...

Seixal - Grande Lisboa (AML)


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lisboa - 78
*jmmv
Henrique Caetano
Ricardo 916
visconde 
vila chã 
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_man
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk
Napolit
Lampiao2000
belchior
Al-Madan

*Porto - 78*
hazeck 
Registered 
Estersaud 
med06048
francisbar
bluesand
Drakul
leoferreira12 
hms
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
MAD_MAX
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Coimbra - 33*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Pedro v
Cfcabreu
JAAlmeida

*Braga - 27*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__
nunosalgado
stein
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes
mister B

*Viseu - 10*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word
ProfBitaites

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow
FS2004

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Vila Real - 2*
Jorge MCG
beto_chaves

*Faro - 2*
Bluesence
xdexina

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Portalegre - 1*
Rake de Rama

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 33*

Brasil - 13
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
zeh 
Tom_Lisboa 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Thina
Império-BR
Iemanja
Vittariano

Macau - 1
Coloane

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Espanha - 8
Bitxofo 
Viriatox 
Valia 
orberto74 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Teijeiro 

Sérvia - 1
vrachar 

Japão - 1
Vapour

? - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future

França - 2
ennis 
Mateus

Polónia-1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) 

Canadá - 1
Snitrom 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny the wall

TOTAL: 287 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!!


----------



## johnny_the_wall (Jul 22, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> *Lisboa - 78
> *jmmv
> Henrique Caetano
> Ricardo 916
> ...


no meu nick faltam os 2 underscores (_). vê se acorda moço


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

fazes quote, tiras os quotes do texto, e mudas tu.

e de preferência modera o tom, que não sou a tua mãe.


----------



## johnny_the_wall (Jul 22, 2008)

....duplicado....


----------



## johnny_the_wall (Jul 22, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> fazes quote, tiras os quotes do texto, e mudas tu.
> 
> e de preferência modera o tom, que não sou a tua mãe.


eu até posso fazer isso do quote mas pensava que era voce o manda-chuva deste thread.
e modera voce a arrogancia que eu não sou sua namorada!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lisboa - 78
*jmmv
Henrique Caetano
Ricardo 916
visconde 
vila chã 
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_man
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk
Napolit
Lampiao2000
belchior
Al-Madan

*Porto - 78*
hazeck 
Registered 
Estersaud 
med06048
francisbar
bluesand
Drakul
leoferreira12 
hms
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
MAD_MAX
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Coimbra - 33*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Pedro v
Cfcabreu
JAAlmeida

*Braga - 27*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__
nunosalgado
stein
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes
mister B

*Viseu - 10*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word
ProfBitaites

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow
FS2004

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Vila Real - 2*
Jorge MCG
beto_chaves

*Faro - 2*
Bluesence
xdexina

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Portalegre - 1*
Rake de Rama

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 33*

Brasil - 13
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
zeh 
Tom_Lisboa 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Thina
Império-BR
Iemanja
Vittariano

Macau - 1
Coloane

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Espanha - 8
Bitxofo 
Viriatox 
Valia 
orberto74 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Teijeiro 

Sérvia - 1
vrachar 

Japão - 1
Vapour

? - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future

França - 2
ennis 
Mateus

Polónia-1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) 

Canadá - 1
Snitrom 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall

TOTAL: 287 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Qual foi o interesse de teres trocado os digitos dos foristas de Lisboa de 78 pra 87? 

E eu sou arrogante quando muito bem me apetecer. Principalmente quando tiver de aturar gentalha. Nem sei como é que ainda não foste banido... és claramente um clone a dar tanga. Quem cria clones em fóruns é frustrado...


----------



## johnny_the_wall (Jul 22, 2008)

^^tá maluco? tá falando do quê?
que quer dizer com isso do clone e da tanga?
de tanga anda o povo
e frustrado é você que criou um nick como nome do seu pais. baboco mesmo


----------



## johnny_the_wall (Jul 22, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> *Lisboa - 78
> *jmmv
> Henrique Caetano
> Ricardo 916
> ...


assim tá OK. Valeu


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Normalmente quem coloca no nick, ou de alguma forma "exibe" o nome do seu país ou da sua cidade, é por orgulho. E quem se sente orgulhoso de algo, não se sente frustrado. :lol: 

alias, o que nao falta aí sao nicks com referencias a localidades ao longo do planeta :lol: somos todos frustrados :rofl:


----------



## johnny_the_wall (Jul 22, 2008)

^^sim claro mas a maioria não precisa da net para arranjar namorada.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

:rofl: eu nao arranjo namoradas pela net. alias, eu nao "arranjo" namoradas em lado nenhum  simplesmente inicio uma relaçao quando gosto de uma rapariga, e ela de mim, quer a tenha conhecido pessoalmente, quer a tenha conhecido na net, e não vejo o facto de "arranjar" namoradas como meio de afirmação, e como tal, estou a marimbar-me para o local onde a conheci, e preocupo-me mais se eu gosto dela e ela de mim. Por sorte, nunca tive grandes problemas com o sexo oposto, e já namorei algumas vezes. duas com raparigas que conheci na net, as outras pessoalmente. mas aquilo que quero mesmo é namorar com uma só, e que essa relação seja o melhor e mais duradoura possível. não sou do tipo de arranjar troféus. 

em todo o caso, nem sei para que estou a dar-te letra :lol: não passas de um clone de outro forista com quem já terei falado antes, e pelo que dizes dá para ver que és um tanto ou quanto limitado


----------



## johnny_the_wall (Jul 22, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> eu nao arranjo namoradas pela net. alias, eu nao "arranjo" namoradas em lado nenhum  simplesmente inicio uma relaçao quando gosto de uma rapariga, e ela de mim, quer a tenha conhecido pessoalmente, quer a tenha conhecido na net, e não vejo o facto de "arranjar" namoradas como meio de afirmação, e como tal, estou a marimbar-me para o local onde a conheci, e preocupo-me mais se eu gosto dela e ela de mim. Por sorte, nunca tive grandes problemas com o sexo oposto, e já namorei algumas vezes. duas com raparigas que conheci na net, as outras pessoalmente. mas aquilo que quero mesmo é namorar com uma só, e que essa relação seja o melhor e mais duradoura possível. não sou do tipo de arranjar troféus.


tanta explicação....... uhmmmmm :bash:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

johnny_the_wall said:


> ^^tá maluco? tá falando do quê?
> que quer dizer com isso do clone e da tanga?
> de tanga anda o povo
> e frustrado é você que criou um nick como nome do seu pais. baboco mesmo


Babaca é você que sendo mais um brasileiro ilegal no Reino Unido, escolheu um nome inglês (e com minúscula, que é a sua cara) e colocou London na Localização só para a exibição.

Enquanto ele faz publicidade exagerada ao país dele, você se cola à Europa para fazer publicidade a você mesmo. Vai tirar sarro no teu fórum que tem muito lá. A gente tira do nosso, obrigado.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Sou de...Barcelos


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

nao sei porque.. cheira-me que este johnny the wall é o tom_lisboa :rofl:


----------



## napolit (Feb 9, 2006)

*Porto - 78*
hazeck 
Registered 
Estersaud 
med06048
francisbar
bluesand
Drakul
leoferreira12 
hms
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
MAD_MAX
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Lisboa - 77
*jmmv
Henrique Caetano
Ricardo 916
visconde 
vila chã 
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_man
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk
Lampiao2000
belchior
Al-Madan

*Coimbra - 33*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Pedro v
Cfcabreu
JAAlmeida

*Braga - 27*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__
nunosalgado
stein
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes
mister B

*Viseu - 10*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word
ProfBitaites

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Funchal - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow
FS2004

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Vila Real - 2*
Jorge MCG
beto_chaves

*Faro - 2*
Bluesence
xdexina

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Portalegre - 1*
Rake de Rama

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 33*

Brasil - 13
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
zeh 
Tom_Lisboa 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Thina
Império-BR
Iemanja
Vittariano

Macau - 1
Coloane

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Espanha - 9
Bitxofo 
Viriatox 
Valia 
orberto74 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Teijeiro 
Napolit

Sérvia - 1
vrachar 

Japão - 1
Vapour

? - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future

França - 2
ennis 
Mateus

Polónia-1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) 

Canadá - 1
Snitrom 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall

TOTAL: 287 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!!




Voltei . Já está a ganhar o Porto.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Acho que aqui o rapaz de Barcelos não está na lista :lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

^^Já te adicionei


----------



## DaniFR (Sep 2, 2008)

Boas. 
Sou de Coimbra, podem-me adicionar á lista.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

rpc08 said:


> *Mundo - 2*
> Moyanapolit
> Napolit
> 
> ...


já está!!


----------



## DaniFR (Sep 2, 2008)

Mas nao devia de aparecer: "Coimbra - 35" em vez de 34, que era o que tinha a lista anterior.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

não faças quote à lista arpels, porque depois quem quiser editar a lista não consegue


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Mundo - 2*
Moyanapolit
Napolit

*Lisboa - 78*
Tom_Lisboa
jmmv
Henrique Caetano
Ricardo 916
visconde 
vila chã 
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_man
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk
Lampiao2000
belchior
Al-Madan

*Porto - 78*
hazeck 
Registered 
Estersaud 
med06048
francisbar
bluesand
Drakul
leoferreira12 
hms
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
MAD_MAX
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

*Coimbra - 35*
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Pedro v
Cfcabreu
JAAlmeida
etcetalponto 
DaniFR

*Braga - 28*
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__
nunosalgado
stein
snitrom
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes
mister B
GAMM

*Viseu - 10*
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word
ProfBitaites

*Castelo Branco - 5*
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

*Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

*Évora - 2*
alentejolover
Naronj

*Madeira - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow
FS2004

*Rio Maior - 2*
Tuga
Thoga31

*Vila Real de Santo António- 2*
sotavento
marcoaraujo

*Vila Real - 2*
Jorge MCG
beto_chaves

*Faro - 2*
Bluesence
xdexina

*Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro

*Açores - 1*
faialense

*Bragança - 1*
Karsh

*Covilhã - 1*
In_Trance

*Elvas - 1*
jceia

*Fundão - 1*
nex

*Portalegre - 1*
Rake de Rama

*Seia - 1*
rpc08

*Valença do Minho - 1*
Tugavalenciano

*Leiria - 1*
Luis87

*Barcelos - 1*
Andre_idol

*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 33*

Brasil - 12
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Thina
Império-BR
Iemanja
Vittariano

Espanha - 9
Bitxofo 
Viriatox 
Valia 
orberto74 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Teijeiro 
Baloox

? - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future

França - 2
ennis 
Mateus

Polónia-1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) 

Canadá - 1
Snitrom 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall

Sérvia - 1
vrachar 

Japão - 1
Vapour

Macau - 1
Coloane

EUA - 1
Traveler 

TOTAL: 294 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

daniel322 said:


> não faças quote à lista arpels, porque depois quem quiser editar a lista não consegue


:doh: esqueci de alterar o nº. de foristas tb kay:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

E que tal um cabeçalho para cada cidade/país?


----------



## snitrom (Mar 13, 2007)

Mas que grande confusão que aqui vai... pessoas de Barcelos em Braga, outra de Barcelos em Barcelos; de Famalicão em Braga...
Epá deixem de serem esquesitos, e façam algo do género:
Norte
*Braga
*Guimarães
...
AMP
*Porto
*Matosinhos
*Póvoa do Varzim
...
Centro
*Coimbra
*Figueira da Foz
*Aveiro
...
...
A seguir a ordem do fórum português.


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

Mundo - 2
Moyanapolit
Napolit

Lisboa - 78
Tom_Lisboa
jmmv
Henrique Caetano
Ricardo 916
visconde 
vila chã 
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_man
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk
Lampiao2000
belchior
Al-Madan

Porto - 78
hazeck 
Registered 
Estersaud 
med06048
francisbar
bluesand
Drakul
leoferreira12 
hms
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
MAD_MAX
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

Coimbra - 35
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Pedro v
Cfcabreu
JAAlmeida
etcetalponto 
DaniFR

Braga - 28
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__
nunosalgado
stein
snitrom 
Fábio_Braga
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes
mister B
GAMM

Viseu - 10
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word
ProfBitaites

Castelo Branco - 5
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

Aveiro - 3
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

Évora - 2
alentejolover
Naronj

Madeira - 2
yautja85
NewTomorrow
FS2004

Rio Maior - 2
Tuga
Thoga31

Vila Real de Santo António- 2
sotavento
marcoaraujo

Vila Real - 2
Jorge MCG
beto_chaves

Faro - 2
Bluesence
xdexina

Beja - 1
JGuerreiro

Açores - 1
faialense

Bragança - 1
Karsh

Covilhã - 1
In_Trance

Elvas - 1
jceia

Fundão - 1
nex

Portalegre - 1
Rake de Rama

Seia - 1
rpc08

Valença do Minho - 1
Tugavalenciano

Leiria - 1
Luis87

Barcelos - 1
Andre_idol

NO ESTRANGEIRO - 33

Brasil - 12
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Thina
Império-BR
Iemanja
Vittariano

Espanha - 9
Bitxofo 
Viriatox 
Valia 
orberto74 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Teijeiro 
Baloox

? - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future

França - 2
ennis 
Mateus

Polónia-1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) 

Canadá - 1
Snitrom 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall

Sérvia - 1
vrachar 

Japão - 1
Vapour

Macau - 1
Coloane

EUA - 1
Traveler 

TOTAL: 295 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!!


faltava eu Fábio_braga


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

agora já tou 


295...mto bom


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Eu acho que não tem sentido termos na lista forumers que por cá não aparecem há já muito tempo só para fazer número. Já me inscrevi há 5 meses, mas já levo mais algum tempo aqui no forum como visitante. E há pelo menos 74 forumers nesta lista dos quais nunca ouvi falar nem postar neste forum (em pelo menos, saliento, 1 ano e pouco). 

Portanto, a minha proposta é que se fizesse uma lista apenas com os forumers que postem nesta época. Se um determinado forumer estiver bastante tempo sem postar (mais ou menos meio ano, nem tem que ser rigoroso) seria retirado. E se entretanto esse forumer voltasse a postar seria novamente adicionado. Bem sei que dá mais trabalho, bem sei que alguns vão-me cair em cima porque o que querem é que a lista tenha mais e mais elementos, e outros que acham que esses elementos devem contar porque pode ser apenas uma pausa no forum, mas acho que pelo menos teríamos uma lista mais verdadeira.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Eu sugeria que quando alguém editasse a lista para colocar o seu nome, não tirasse os bolds e a cor diferente dos títulos. 

Aviso que se porventura eu editar a lista, vou repescar a última cuja nomenclatura esteja direita, e depois a lista mais recente ficará com menos um. Já por três vezes tive de andar a colocar bolds e a mudar de cor todas as cidades.... é um pouco chato, e pode evitar-se com um cuidado tão simples.

Em vez de selecionarem tudo e copiarem num post, façam quote, e tirem os símbolos de quote do vosso post. Não custa nada, e evita trabalho aos outros


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

rpc08: olha o nome do thread. Contagem Totalitária. Ou seja, esta é a lista que representa o total de usuários registados, e tem bastante interesse por isso. Alguns já se foram embora, mas nesta lista isso é irrelevante.

Ao apagarmos nomes, vamos perder conteudo estatístico, o que é pena.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Mundo - 2
Moyanapolit
Napolit

Lisboa - 79
Tom_Lisboa
jmmv
Henrique Caetano
Ricardo 916
visconde 
vila chã 
_Rick_
Pelha
Marco Bruno
MarcoSousa
Dória
MeL
ADL2040
daniel oliveira
Delfos
Arpels
Barragon
Reflex
Tekno_Lx
Lss911
Fred_mendonca
Xandre
Filipe_Teixeira
Fern
CS-TOA
Nikom
odivelense
Mad_Caddies
serial_man
MisterBlue
jluisfer
checco24
ILOVELISBON
portugacoaster
pedrodepinto
Portugalboy
Simius
Johnnydemattos
Ondas
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger
neptunuspt
Mrs Brightside
PauloLuso
JMFA
SKy11
Cidade_Branca
encarnado
Ricardo Jorge (antes Gallama)
Sun_Tze
dvfer
Rexluso
Lissabona
Cpt_Cookie
joaonosky
fvcarq
JP_Neptune
JGuerreiro
jack75
rafa15
rfthunder
carvalho
rito98
El_Prozac
Ricardo Fig
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers
marcoaraujo
fidalgo
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta
Filipe Santos
MPC_PT
Duk
Lampiao2000
belchior
Al-Madan
Skytrax

Porto - 78
hazeck 
Registered 
Estersaud 
med06048
francisbar
bluesand
Drakul
leoferreira12 
hms
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2
PortoNuts
PrettyBoyFloyd
Telmo_Maia_Portugal
Herrmando
Nephasto
Daniel_Portugal
Filipe_Golias
JohnnyMass
joaomt
Petronius
Phobos
Imbictvs
pcouto
titus
mrcapri
nuno_ihno2
MAD_MAX
Patababa
celo
chico_pastor
ericeira_boy
jvstorres
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng
hiong_nu
PedroGabriel (antes PeterGabriel)
Fmars
PortvsCalem
cac0s
tcpor
salo_gonzalez
Luso
JoniP
OPO.RVK
Poveiro
Poveirinho
nprc
SérgioM
Nortenho
slickman
jose.a
kraque69
scan
faialense
Silver-Eye
Bruno Joel Costa
med06048
viriatuus
skyclad
ivo.ferreira
Pedromg94
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt]
jonmaia
Viriatobafu
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva
lds
cimbalino

Coimbra - 35
coimbra
daniel322
Aka
ordep
HugoK
Sys7em
fernao
O Prof Godin
filipe_ft
Puto
Lourenço
duffy
DanielFigFoz (antes DFM)
holoboy
JoaoPedro
AlexandreAmaro
Lino
Cooper86
Estebes
ruben.briosa
JeTBoy
djou23
jtmd
Sesnando
jprscarv
dawn_to_dusk_
Susana08
tcoutinho_cbr
maracujá
prc2cv
Pedro v
Cfcabreu
JAAlmeida
etcetalponto 
DaniFR

Braga - 28
Costa
Arq2
__Eagle__
nunosalgado
stein
snitrom 
Fábio_Braga
Kinas
andre_carneiro
degolador
Mr Strangelet
Braga Descrita
brc20
PedroMorgado
D-Pac
Sinistro
sccorpion
apocalypto
pampra
Karlussantus
bragametroo
BRG
sjay
j0r6e
Papadios
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes
mister B
GAMM

Viseu - 10
mynuster
Francisco91
visio
ajsa
Ze Carlos
campos.filipe
Squillace
Jung13
dream_word
ProfBitaites

Castelo Branco - 5
foxhesp69
23 Stripes
rica2205
In_Trance
zucabrava

Aveiro - 3
Paulo2004
Smeagol
jf46

Évora - 2
alentejolover
Naronj

Madeira - 2
yautja85
NewTomorrow
FS2004

Rio Maior - 2
Tuga
Thoga31

Vila Real de Santo António- 2
sotavento
marcoaraujo

Vila Real - 2
Jorge MCG
beto_chaves

Faro - 2
Bluesence
xdexina

Beja - 1
JGuerreiro

Açores - 1
faialense

Bragança - 1
Karsh

Covilhã - 1
In_Trance

Elvas - 1
jceia

Fundão - 1
nex

Portalegre - 1
Rake de Rama

Seia - 1
rpc08

Valença do Minho - 1
Tugavalenciano

Leiria - 1
Luis87

Barcelos - 1
Andre_idol

NO ESTRANGEIRO - 33

Brasil - 12
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Thina
Império-BR
Iemanja
Vittariano

Espanha - 9
Bitxofo 
Viriatox 
Valia 
orberto74 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Teijeiro 
Baloox

? - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future

França - 2
ennis 
Mateus

Polónia-1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) 

Canadá - 1
Snitrom 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall

Sérvia - 1
vrachar 

Japão - 1
Vapour

Macau - 1
Coloane

EUA - 1
Traveler 

TOTAL: 296 USERS NO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!!!!


Ja me adicionei! :cheers:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> rpc08: olha o nome do thread. Contagem Totalitária. Ou seja, esta é a lista que representa o total de usuários registados, e tem bastante interesse por isso. Alguns já se foram embora, mas nesta lista isso é irrelevante.
> 
> Ao apagarmos nomes, vamos perder conteudo estatístico, o que é pena.


Podia-se abrir um thread só para isso...eu não me importo de o fazer, desde que ninguém seja contra...


----------



## flep_17 (Jan 12, 2008)

Portalegre- Flep_17


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

^^

Vives lá?


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

Pq é que o rapaz de Barcelos está tão sozinho!?  Qdo todo o ppl do distrito está junto?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Ruben: Nem eh preciso a paisagem toda..... basta o distrito do Porto para ter mais :rofl: 

usando a expressao do pelha "poucos mas bons".... no nosso caso poder-se-á aplicar um ligeiro upgrade. muitos e bons :banana: 





mas na verdade... a unica coisa que interessa ao mundo é que o pelha quer ter um caso amoroso comigo :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> mas na verdade... a unica coisa que interessa ao mundo é que o pelha quer ter um caso amoroso comigo :lol:


Ainda te apetece vulva? :lovethem:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ ahahaha always


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Pelha said:


> Poucos mas bons.. :tongue:
> 
> Mas descansa que a paisagem é toda ela mediterrânea.. :lol:


eu até concordava mas consta nessa lista o nome "pelha":lol:
of course, mediterranean landscape rules:master: :colgate: :righton:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

ruben.briosa said:


> Que engraçado.. a paisagem com mais foristas que a Capital Imperial de Portugal:rofl::rofl:


Isso é porque na paisagem não ha nada a fazer, por isso ficam todos colados ao PC. :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

entao o distrito de lisboa é o segundo distrito mais paisagem em portugal, já que é o segundo distrito com mais foristas, depois do grandioso e viciado na net distrito do porto :rofl:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

skytrax said:


> Isso é porque na paisagem não ha nada a fazer, por isso ficam todos colados ao PC. :lol:


Há trabalhar para a capital imperial.. :lol::lol:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Claro!! :lol:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Mais um no distrito de Setúbal

*Distrito do Porto - 75*
hazeck 
Registered 
Estersaud 
med06048 (Porto)
francisbar
bluesand (Porto/Shanghai)
Drakul
leoferreira12 (Porto)
hms
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2 (Porto)
PortoNuts (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
pcouto
titus
mrcapri (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
MAD_MAX (Porto)
celo
chico_pastor (Porto)
ericeira_boy
jvstorres (Maia)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
hiong_nu (Porto)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
PortvsCalem (Porto)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
Luso
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa de Varzim)
Nprc (Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa de Varzim)
Nortenho (Porto)
Slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
viriatuus
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
jonmaia (Maia)
Viriatobafu (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 69*
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
Ricardo 916
visconde 
vila chã
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
MeL (Cascais)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
Mad_Caddies
serial_man (Margem Sul)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
SKy11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
marcoaraujo (Lisboa/Porto)
rafa28_alq
‎LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
belchior (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 36*
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenço (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
holoboy (Coimbra)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
prc2cv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_

*Distrito de Braga - 30*
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
stein (Guimarães)
snitrom (Braga/Toronto)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kinas (Braga)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Sinistro
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
pampra (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10*
Mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 10*
neptunuspt (Setúbal)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
PauloLuso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Al-Madan (Almada)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 7*
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã)
nex (Fundão)

*Distrito de Faro - 4*
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (Faro)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)
marcoaraujo (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Évora - 2*
Alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Madeira - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2*
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2*
Tuga (Rio Maior)
Thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2*
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)

*Açores - 1*
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1*
Karsh (Bragança)

*Distrito da Guarda - 1*
rpc08 (Seia)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *
Tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1*
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 34*

Brasil - 12
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Thina
Império-BR
Iemanja
Vittariano

Espanha - 9
Bitxofo 
Viriatox 
Valia 
orberto74 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Teijeiro 
Baloox

Mundo - 2
Moyanapolit
Napolit

? - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future

França - 2
ennis 
Mateus

Polónia-1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) 

Canadá - 1
Snitrom 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall

Sérvia - 1
vrachar 

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg)

Japão - 1
Vapour

Macau - 1
Coloane

EUA - 1
Traveler 

TOTAL: 296 UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS (que acham do nome em português?)


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> *Distrito do Porto - 75*
> Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)


*?????*


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Há aí gente da qual nunca ouvi falar...


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Costa said:


> *?????*


Qual o problema? São João da Madeira é no distrito do Porto!


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

rpc08 said:


> Há aí gente da qual nunca ouvi falar...


Realmente...
Então vamos começar a estabelecer regras:

Utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts) ou posters que vieram só para umas trocas de galhardetes ou só com posts no café: cinzento

Posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês): azul

Utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets: vermelho

*Distrito do Porto - 75*
hazeck 
Registered
Estersaud 
med06048 (Porto)
francisbar
bluesand (Porto/Shanghai)
Drakul
leoferreira12 (Porto)
hms
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2 (Porto)
PortoNuts (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
pcouto
titus
mrcapri (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
MAD_MAX (Porto)
celo
chico_pastor (Porto)
ericeira_boy
jvstorres (Maia)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
hiong_nu (Porto)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
PortvsCalem (Porto)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
Luso
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa de Varzim)
Nprc (Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa de Varzim)
Nortenho (Porto)
Slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
viriatuus
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
jonmaia (Maia)
Viriatobafu (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 69*
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
Ricardo 916
visconde 
vila chã
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
MeL (Cascais)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
Mad_Caddies
serial_man (Margem Sul)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
SKy11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
marcoaraujo (Lisboa/Porto)
rafa28_alq
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
belchior (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 36*
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenço (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
holoboy (Coimbra)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
prc2cv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_

*Distrito de Braga - 30*
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
stein (Guimarães)
snitrom (Braga/Toronto)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kinas (Braga)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Sinistro
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
pampra (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10*
Mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 10*
neptunuspt (Setúbal)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
PauloLuso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Al-Madan (Almada)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 7*
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã)
nex (Fundão)

*Distrito de Faro - 4*
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (Faro)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)
marcoaraujo (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 3*
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Évora - 2*
Alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Madeira - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2*
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2*
Tuga (Rio Maior)
Thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2*
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)

*Açores - 1*
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1*
Karsh (Bragança)

*Distrito da Guarda - 1*
rpc08 (Seia)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *
Tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1*
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 34*

Brasil - 12
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Thina
Império-BR
Iemanja
Vittariano

Espanha - 9
Bitxofo 
Viriatox 
Valia 
orberto74 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Teijeiro 
Baloox

Mundo - 2
Moyanapolit
Napolit

? - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future

França - 2
ennis 
Mateus

Polónia-1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) 

Canadá - 1
Snitrom 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall

Sérvia - 1
vrachar 

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg)

Japão - 1
Vapour

Macau - 1
Coloane

EUA - 1
Traveler 

TOTAL: 296 UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS (que acham do nome em português?)

*(a continuar)*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

skytrax said:


> Qual o problema? São João da Madeira é no distrito do Porto!


E a Mealhada pertence a Portalegre


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

É uma boa ideia, ou então criar um novo thread só com os forumers activos, já tinha dado essa ideia há algum tempo...


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Costa said:


> E a Mealhada pertence a Portalegre


????

Agora sou eu que pegunto. Não entendo o teu ponto de vista.. :dunno:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

tu disseste que S. Joao da Madeira pertence ao distrito do Porto :lol:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Tanto quanto saiba pertence a grande área metroplitana do Porto, ja não é suficiente..
Pentece a qual distrito?


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

sim pertence à GAMP.. mas está no distrito de Aveiro :yes:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

ah okay...


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Distrito do Porto - 74*
hazeck 
Registered
Estersaud 
med06048 (Porto)
francisbar
bluesand (Porto/Shanghai)
Drakul
leoferreira12 (Porto)
hms
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2 (Porto)
PortoNuts (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
pcouto
titus
mrcapri (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
MAD_MAX (Porto)
celo
chico_pastor (Porto)
ericeira_boy
jvstorres (Maia)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
hiong_nu (Porto)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Porto)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
Luso
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa de Varzim)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
Viriatuus
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
jonmaia (Maia)
Viriatobafu (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
RAS777
Master_DN
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 68*
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
vila chã (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
MeL (Cascais)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
Mad_Caddies
serial_man (Margem Sul)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
SKy11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
b4
wtan
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
marcoaraujo (Lisboa/Porto)
rafa28_alq
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
belchior (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 36*
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenço (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
holoboy (Coimbra)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
prc2cv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 30*
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
stein (Guimarães)
snitrom (Braga/Toronto)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
kinas (Braga)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Sinistro
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
pampra (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 12*
neptunuspt (Setúbal)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
PauloLuso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Al-Madan (Almada)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10*
Mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 6*
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5*
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 4*
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (Faro)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)
marcoaraujo (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Distrito de Évora - 2*
Alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Madeira - 2*
yautja85
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2*
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2*
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2*
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)

*Açores - 1*
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1*
Karsh (Bragança)

*Distrito da Guarda - 1*
rpc08 (Seia)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1*
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 34*

Brasil - 12
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Thina
Império-BR
Iemanja
Vittariano

Espanha - 9
Bitxofo 
Viriatox 
Valia 
orberto74 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Teijeiro 
Baloox

Mundo - 2
Moyanapolit
Napolit

? - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future

França - 2
ennis 
Mateus

Polónia-1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) 

Canadá - 1
Snitrom 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall

Sérvia - 1
vrachar 

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg)

Japão - 1
Vapour

Macau - 1
Coloane

EUA - 1
Traveler 

TOTAL: 297 UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS

*(a continuar, faltam o distrito de Lisboa e estrangeiro)*

Eliminado: In_Trance (repetido)
Adicionado: Black_Scorpion (Aveiro); Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra), Ricardo916 (Barreiro)


----------



## Black_Scorpion (Sep 14, 2008)

Mais um de Aveiro!!


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Actualizado 

Na minha opinião, nesta lista só devem ser contados os portugueses que estão fora e os estrangeiros que visitam regularmente o nosso fórum (Obidos, Xemita, Rodalves, Cebolinha, lynux, etc). Não faz sentido termos aqui um nome de quem nos visitou uma vez e deixou de cá vir...

Já agora, o napolit e a moyanapolit não estão em Lisboa? Porque é que aparecem no estrangeiro e ainda para mais numa secção "Mundo"?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Que são as cores?

O ricardo916 é do Barreiro.
visconde Amadora
vila chã Amadora


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> Realmente...
> Então vamos começar a estabelecer regras:
> 
> Utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts) ou posters que vieram só para umas trocas de galhardetes ou só com posts no café: cinzento
> ...


O visconde e o vila chã já estavam.


----------



## Rocha Vieira (Sep 24, 2008)

上海 em bom português escreve-se assim Xangai (e não Shanghai)...


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lista definitiva:


Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)

Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts), posters que vieram só para trocas de galhardetes ou só com posts no café

Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets

*Distrito do Porto - 73*
med06048 (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2 (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
celo
chico_pastor (Porto)
jvstorres (Maia)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
hiong_nu (Porto)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Porto)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
Viriatobafu (Porto)
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Luso
MAD_MAX (Porto)
hms
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
Drakul
PortoNuts (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino
Estersaud 

*Distrito de Lisboa - 72*
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
napolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
MeL (Cascais)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
marcoaraujo (Lisboa/Porto)
rafa28_alq
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Gustavo_almeida (Lisboa/Coimbra)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
b4
belchior (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
wtan
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 36*
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenço (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
prc2cv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 30*
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
snitrom (Braga/Toronto)
kinas (Braga)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
pampra (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
stein (Guimarães)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
Sinistro
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
j0r6e (Braga)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 13*
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
PauloLuso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Al-Madan (Almada)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10*
Mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 6*
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5*
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 4*
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (Faro)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)
marcoaraujo (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3*
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Évora - 2*
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2*
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2*
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2*
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Açores - 1*
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1*
Karsh (Bragança)

*Distrito da Guarda - 1*
rpc08 (Seia)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1*
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 34*

Brasil - 13
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Império-BR
Vittariano
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
Thina
Iemanja

Espanha - 9
Viriatox 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Baloox
Bitxofo 
Valia 
orberto74 
Teijeiro 

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto) 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Coloane / Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Desconhecido - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future


*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 300*

Se alguma coisa estiver mal, digam.  Agradece-se a quem quiser actualizar a lista que faça "Quote" e de seguida retire os símbolos QUOTE e /QUOTE para que se mantenham as formatações.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:applause: excelente trabalho estás de parabéns.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

rpc08 grande trabalheira que tiveste... muito bem :applause:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Obrigado 

Isto agora vai precisar de uma actualização mais ou menos periódica...


----------



## Rocha Vieira (Sep 24, 2008)

Considero o número de espanhóis por este fórum um pouco exagerado.


----------



## johnny_the_wall (Jul 22, 2008)

Pior é os clones........


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Natural de Coimbra mas por motivos pessoais passo bom tempo na capital.


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

rpc08 said:


> *TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 300*


300??
:banana:
Forum em expansao!!


----------



## johnny_the_wall (Jul 22, 2008)

MPC_PT said:


> 300??
> :banana:
> Forum em expansao!!


pode estar em expansão mas tem alturas que parece que só ando por cá eu......
Mesmo assim fecham as minhas iniciativas


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Alguém me faria o favor de me adicionar à lista?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

rpc08 said:


> Actualizado
> 
> Na minha opinião, nesta lista só devem ser contados os portugueses que estão fora e os estrangeiros que visitam regularmente o nosso fórum (Obidos, Xemita, Rodalves, Cebolinha, lynux, etc). Não faz sentido termos aqui um nome de quem nos visitou uma vez e deixou de cá vir...
> 
> Já agora, o napolit e a moyanapolit não estão em Lisboa? Porque é que aparecem no estrangeiro e ainda para mais numa secção "Mundo"?


apesar de a moya ser portuguesa e o napolit espanhol muitas vezes ou estão em Lisboa ou então em Madrid pelo que é difícil encontrar uma localização fixa para os dois!


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Alguém me faria o favor de me adicionar à lista?


Já estás adicionado, em Lisboa...não sei se é aí que queres ficar...


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Sou natural e residente de Coimbra. Passo bastante tempo em Lisboa contudo a minha residência é Coimbra, por algumas questões, infelizmente...


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)

Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts), posters que vieram só para trocas de galhardetes ou só com posts no café

Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets

*Distrito do Porto - 73*
med06048 (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2 (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
celo
chico_pastor (Porto)
jvstorres (Maia)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
hiong_nu (Porto)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Porto)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
Viriatobafu (Porto)
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Luso
MAD_MAX (Porto)
hms
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
Drakul
PortoNuts (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino
Estersaud 

*Distrito de Lisboa - 71*
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
napolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
MeL (Cascais)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
marcoaraujo (Lisboa/Porto)
rafa28_alq
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
b4
belchior (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
wtan
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 27*
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenço (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
prc2cv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 30*
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
snitrom (Braga/Toronto)
kinas (Braga)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
pampra (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
stein (Guimarães)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
Sinistro
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
j0r6e (Braga)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 13*
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
PauloLuso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Al-Madan (Almada)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10*
Mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 6*
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5*
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 4*
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (Faro)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)
marcoaraujo (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3*
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Évora - 2*
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2*
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2*
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2*
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Açores - 1*
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1*
Karsh (Bragança)

*Distrito da Guarda - 1*
rpc08 (Seia)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1*
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 34*

Brasil - 13
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Império-BR
Vittariano
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
Thina
Iemanja

Espanha - 9
Viriatox 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Baloox
Bitxofo 
Valia 
orberto74 
Teijeiro 

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto) 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Coloane / Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Desconhecido - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future


*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 300*


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)

Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)

Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets

*Distrito do Porto - 77*
med06048 (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2 (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
celo
chico_pastor (Porto)
jvstorres (Maia)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
hiong_nu (Porto)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Porto)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
zoficial
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Luso
MAD_MAX (Porto)
hms
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
Drakul
PortoNuts (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 75*
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
MeL (Cascais)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
Lisboa_Madrid (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
filipa (Lisboa)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
b4
belchior (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
wtan
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 37*
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenço (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
prc2cv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Gustavo_almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
JoaoMP (?)
ti.al (Coimbra)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32*
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
snitrom (Braga/Toronto)
kinas (Braga)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
pampra (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
rogerafd (Braga)
stein (Guimarães)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
Sinistro
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
j0r6e (Braga)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 16*
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
PauloLuso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Al-Madan (Almada)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10*
Mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 7*
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5*
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 4*
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (Faro)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)
marcoaraujo (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3*
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Évora - 2*
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2*
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2*
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2*
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Açores - 1*
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1*
Karsh (Bragança)

*Distrito da Guarda - 1*
rpc08 (Seia)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1*
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 34*

Brasil - 13
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Império-BR
Vittariano
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
Thina
Iemanja

Espanha - 10
napolit (Madrid)
Viriatox 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Baloox
Bitxofo 
Valia 
orberto74 
Teijeiro 

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto) 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Coloane / Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Desconhecido - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future


*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 314*
Nº de utilizadores "activos": 254

Mudado: napolit (Lisboa--->Madrid)
Banido: ruben_briosa


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

rpc podes tirar o estersaud? não sei qual o sentido de teres aí um clone :dunno: sff

obrigado e excelente trabalho kay:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Eu tiro, mas é clone de quem?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

já foi banido. era clone de outro nick existente cujo nome não poderei detalhar como entendes.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

PedroMsB - Lisboa


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Porque é que eu apareço em Matosinhos (com muito gosto!) e o Portuscalem não? 

Eu e o Portuscalem somos da Senhora da Hora City!  Para ambos, somos do Porto claro (eu até nasci no concelho, e tenho lá casa inclusive), mas já que entre parêntises se põe os concelhos, então ponham-no em Matosinhos que por certo ele irá gostar


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

o ruben briosa foi banido? :O

ainda no outro dia estive com ele... qual foi a razão? banir um user "da casa" é pesado... o que é que ele disse assim tão fortE?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Essa questão já foi discutida no thread das perguntas.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)

Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)

Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets

*Distrito do Porto - 77*
med06048 (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
jud4s
Mad_max2 (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
celo
chico_pastor (Porto)
jvstorres (Maia)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
hiong_nu (Porto)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Porto)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
zoficial
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Luso
MAD_MAX (Porto)
hms
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
Drakul
PortoNuts (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 75*
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
MeL (Cascais)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
Lisboa_Madrid (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
filipa (Lisboa)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
b4
belchior (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
wtan
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 37*
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenço (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
prc2cv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Gustavo_almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
JoaoMP (?)
ti.al (Coimbra)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32*
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
snitrom (Braga/Toronto)
kinas (Braga)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
pampra (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
rogerafd (Braga)
stein (Guimarães)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
Sinistro
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
j0r6e (Braga)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 16*
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
PauloLuso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Al-Madan (Almada)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10*
Mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 7*
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5*
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 4*
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (Faro)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)
marcoaraujo (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3*
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Évora - 2*
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2*
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2*
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2*
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Açores - 1*
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1*
Karsh (Bragança)

*Distrito da Guarda - 1*
rpc08 (Seia)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1*
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 34*

Brasil - 13
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Império-BR
Vittariano
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
Thina
Iemanja

Espanha - 10
napolit (Madrid)
Viriatox 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Baloox
Bitxofo 
Valia 
orberto74 
Teijeiro 

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto) 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Coloane / Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Desconhecido - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future


*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 314*
Nº de utilizadores "activos": 254

Mudado: napolit (Lisboa--->Madrid)
Banido: ruben_briosa[/QUOTE]


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)

Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)

Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets

*Distrito do Porto - 77*
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
celo
jvstorres (Maia)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
hiong_nu (Porto)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
zoficial
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
med06048 (Porto)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
Drakul
PortoNuts (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 76*
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
MeL (Cascais)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
Lisboa_Madrid (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
filipa (Lisboa)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
b4
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
belchior (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
wtan
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 37*
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
ti.al (Coimbra)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32*
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
snitrom (Braga/Toronto)
kinas (Braga)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
stein (Guimarães)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
Sinistro
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
j0r6e (Braga)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 16*
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10*
Mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 7*
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5*
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 4*
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)
marcoaraujo (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3*
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Évora - 2*
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2*
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2*
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2*
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Açores - 1*
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1*
Karsh (Bragança)

*Distrito da Guarda - 1*
rpc08 (Seia)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1*
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 34*

Brasil - 13
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Império-BR
Vittariano
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
Thina
Iemanja

Espanha - 10
napolit (Madrid)
Viriatox 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Baloox
Bitxofo 
Valia 
orberto74 
Teijeiro 

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto) 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Coloane / Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Desconhecido - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future


*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 315*

Actualizado: Distritos de Lisboa, Porto, Coimbra, Braga, Setúbal e Viseu.


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

tecnicamente sou de matosinhos.... já que se coloca por municipio, mas nasci na baixa do porto, e identifico-me como do porto apesar de ter vivido sempre, desde que nasci, em matosinhos...


----------



## Francisco91 (Jun 14, 2007)

Viseu a destacar-se ali no interior. :banana:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)

Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)

Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets

*Distrito do Porto - 79*
Portogaia
Rui P
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
celo
jvstorres (Maia)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
hiong_nu (Porto)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
zoficial
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
med06048 (Porto)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
Drakul
PortoNuts (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 76*
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
MeL (Cascais)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
Lisboa_Madrid (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
filipa (Lisboa)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
b4
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
belchior (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
wtan
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 37*
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
ti.al (Coimbra)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32*
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
snitrom (Braga/Toronto)
kinas (Braga)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
stein (Guimarães)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
Sinistro
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
j0r6e (Braga)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 16*
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10*
Mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 7*
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5*
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 4*
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)
marcoaraujo (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3*
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Évora - 2*
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2*
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2*
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2*
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Açores - 1*
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1*
Karsh (Bragança)

*Distrito da Guarda - 1*
rpc08 (Seia)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1*
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 34*

Brasil - 13
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Império-BR
Vittariano
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
Thina
Iemanja

Espanha - 10
napolit (Madrid)
Viriatox 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Baloox
Bitxofo 
Valia 
orberto74 
Teijeiro 

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto) 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Coloane / Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Desconhecido - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future


*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 317*


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)

Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)

Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets

*Distrito do Porto - 79*
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
celo
jvstorres (Maia)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
hiong_nu (Porto)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
Rui P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
zoficial
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
med06048 (Porto)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
Drakul
PortoNuts (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 77*
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
MeL (Cascais)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
Lisboa_Madrid (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
filipa (Lisboa)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
b4
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
belchior (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
wtan
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 38*
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
Figueirense (Figueira da Foz)
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
ti.al (Coimbra)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32*
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
snitrom (Braga/Toronto)
kinas (Braga)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
stein (Guimarães)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
Sinistro
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
j0r6e (Braga)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 17*
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10*
Mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 7*
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5*
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 4*
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)
marcoaraujo (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3*
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Évora - 2*
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2*
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2*
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2*
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Açores - 1*
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1*
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1*
Karsh (Bragança)

*Distrito da Guarda - 1*
rpc08 (Seia)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1*
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 34*

Brasil - 13
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Império-BR
Vittariano
ECGTE
KASchramm
gutooo 
RRC 
-thiago- 
Thina
Iemanja

Espanha - 10
napolit (Madrid)
Viriatox 
Xemita 
Óbidos
Pavlemadrid
Baloox
Bitxofo 
Valia 
orberto74 
Teijeiro 

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto) 

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Coloane / Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Desconhecido - 2
Nadalin 
Stadium Future


*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 320*
*Total de forumers activos: 241*

Actualizado


----------



## Francisco91 (Jun 14, 2007)

O que se passa com a função search do forum????


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Eu gostava do ECGTE, cara legal....


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

^^Os forumers estrangeiros que estão a cinza são aqueles que raramente aqui participam. O ECGTE até aqui aparece uma ou outra vez, mas poucas. Deve andar sempre pelo Forum Brasileiro, não?

QUanto a esta coisa dos estrangeiros até eu acho isto um pouco confuso, não há uma regra específica. Entram aqui montes de forumers brasileiros mas não ficam registados, alguns entram uma vez e ficam logo aqui com o nome :nuts:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

HGP said:


> Eu gostava do ECGTE, cara legal....


Pois, és tu!!!


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

como é que eu entro no censo?


----------



## DaniFR (Sep 2, 2008)

qual é a tua cidade?


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

> *Distrito de Setúbal - 17* (14/2/1/0)
> fidalgo (Miraventos)
> rfthunder (Almada)
> pauloluso (Montijo)
> ...


Fixe já o vi


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

o meu nome não está aí!

mas porque é que se fazem estas estatísticas? qual é o interesse? só o trabalho de andar a contar um a um e depois ver de onde é...

façam a das pilas.. já se tinha falado sobre isso


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ tu queres é pila :lol:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 85* (48/9/28/0)
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
manel5
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
med06048 (Porto)
areiasazevedorocha
nogud
hiong_nu (Porto)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
PortoNuts (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 83* (49/10/24/0)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
Lisboa_Madrid (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
b4
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
belchior (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 45* (24/11/10/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
Figueirense (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 31* (16/4/11/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 18* (15/3/0/0)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10* (4/1/5/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (5/2/1/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/2/1/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2* (1/0/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito da Guarda - 2* (1/1/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1* (1/0/0/0)
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22* (15/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Império-BR
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
gutooo 

Espanha - 5
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
lynux
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 328
Total de forumers activos: 235*

Tomei a liberdade de fazer umas alterações em relação ao estrangeiro. Se quiserem que fique como estava, pois digam.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Mas o que é que isto interessa?!?!


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> Mas o que é que isto interessa?!?!


é para saber se um user é ativo ou não.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

o que é isso de ser activo ou passivo?


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Activo é se participa regularmente no forum...

Passivo é ficar a olhar para os teus posts e ficar sem reacçao...de tao crazy que sao...:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> o que é isso de ser activo ou passivo?


Pois.... realmente para quem lhe interessa fazer das duas maneiras... pouco interessa se o outro é activo ou passivo. O que for, serve. é o chamado Bounjour Bom Bom. :rofl:


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Pois.... realmente para quem lhe interessa fazer das duas maneiras... pouco interessa se o outro é activo ou passivo. O que for, serve. é o chamado Bounjour Bom Bom. :rofl:


:lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:| santa patareca :lol:


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Pois.... realmente para quem lhe interessa fazer das duas maneiras... pouco interessa se o outro é activo ou passivo. O que for, serve. é o chamado Bounjour Bom Bom. :rofl:


Por acaso até interessa, o outro também tem que ser versátil...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

:hilarious 

é verdade, de facto!


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

^^Estes 2 sabem do que falam.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

sabem sabem!:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

E tu, ao saberes daquilo que nós estamos a falar, demonstras saber do assunto também. Caso contrário, nem terias feito esse comentário indirecto, como quem diz "paneleirices é lá com eles!!"

Ao que parece, também tu estás a par destas paneleirices :rofl:


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Mas eu ainda tenho desculpa porque eu vivo numa cidade liberal e mais aberta.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Qual? Almada? :lol: 

Que eu saiba, em Almada nunca houve um Gay Pride... no Porto, já há há uns anitos, todos os anos, e o deste ano, foi o Gay Pride com mais patrocínios até hoje realizado em Portugal :lol:

Além do Gay Pride, ainda temos o Porto Pride, que é um movimento do género, que actua no mesmo dia do Gay Pride, noutro local. Temos ainda uma panóplia muito grande de bares, lojas e cinemas gay. 

Mais liberal que o movimento liberal portuense, é literalmente impossível. Chegas aqui e vês um melting pot de tribos urbanas estonteante. Principalmente à noite, e nos espaços certos.

Com tamanha informação àcerca do mundo Gay, parece que sou um deles. Mas não... apenas me interesso pela vanguarda portuense, e nisso incluo a cultura, as tribos urbanas, o mundo gay, os espaços alternativos, etc. Aconselho-te a ires uma rua Miguel Bombarda, ou a uma rua Galerias de Paris. Ou se quiseres mais duas ou três dezenas de ruas, onde de algum modo, se passa alguma coisa, é só requesitares!  Quem diz ruas, diz espaços fechados.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

E digo mais uma coisa! A arrogância e desprezo perante outras cidades e culturas, mostra precisamente o contrário de liberalismo e mente aberta. Mostra bairrismo, tacanhice, provincianismo, e acima de tudo falta de conhecimento daquilo que está para lá do nosso nariz. 

O teu comportamento foi muito semelhante ao do Zé Manel, que diz que na aldeia dos outros, o rancho tem menos chouriço para se comer. É a tentativa exacerbada de ganhar protagonismo, desdizendo dos outros. Aqui na *cidade*, o protagonismo que angariamos deve-se ao que fazemos de bem, e não ao que os outros, eventualmente, tenham de mau.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> E digo mais uma coisa! A arrogância e desprezo perante outras cidades e culturas, mostra precisamente o contrário de liberalismo e mente aberta. Mostra bairrismo, tacanhice, provincianismo, e acima de tudo falta de conhecimento daquilo que está para lá do nosso nariz.
> 
> O teu comportamento foi muito semelhante ao do Zé Manel, que diz que na aldeia dos outros, o rancho tem menos chouriço para se comer. É a tentativa exacerbada de ganhar protagonismo, desdizendo dos outros. Aqui na *cidade*, o protagonismo que angariamos deve-se ao que fazemos de bem, e não ao que os outros, eventualmente, tenham de mau.


?!?

Isso agora vem a propósito de quê? Isso é para mim?!?

Mas eu nem disse o que havia ou o que não havia nos outros sítios!


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Ou esse comentário era para o Sky?!

Eu não desprezo a cultura gay, nada disso...nunca disse isso.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> Ou esse comentário era para o Sky?!
> 
> Eu não desprezo a cultura gay, nada disso...nunca disse isso.


também não sei o que lhe deu...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> Mas eu ainda tenho desculpa porque eu *vivo numa cidade liberal e mais aberta*.


O meu post era resposta a isto. Mais liberal e mais aberta em relação a qual? À minha ou do sky11?


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Daniel...

O que eu quis dizer foi que Lisboa é uma cidade mais liberal do que o resto do país que é mais conservador.

Não estou sequer a classificar o liberalismo como uma coisa boa ou má, isso depende do ponto de vista de cada um, conforme uma pessoa seja liberal ou conservadora. Portanto não estou com isto a dizer que Lisboa é melhor do que o resto do país por ser liberal. Na frase não diz lá nada disso! Para quem é liberal, gostará mais, para quem é conservador, gostará menos. Ser-se liberal é melhor do que se ser conservador? Não existe resposta. São perguntas que não se colocam.

É o mesmo que afirmar que Évora é mais de esquerda e que Bragança é mais de direita. Com isto não estou a querer dizer que uma cidade é melhor que outra! São apenas constatações de factos, nada mais que isso. Ser-se de esquerda é melhor do que ser-se de direita? Não existe resposta. São perguntas que não se colocam.

Por isso o comentário da arrogância e da tacanhice e do chouriço do zé, etc... que fizeste não tem cabimento, não vem a propósito...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

o chouriço é para se pôr na boca por outras razões...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

é mais liberal uma ova. comentários como os teus mostram precisamente o inverso disso. e falta de conhecimento também. tu queres que seja... mas não podes a pés juntos dizer que é. conheces lá tu o que é vanguardismo e mente aberta. um dia faço-te uma excursão aqui e quiçá te irás deparar com coisas que nunca viste. a mentalidade aberta não é inerente a uma cidade em específico, que tem muita gente, de diferentes índoles. esta advém de movimentos, de grupos, de "tribos urbanas", que estão patentes aqui nesta cidade de forma total (e quem sabe noutras zonas do país, não posso dizer porque não conheço o país de cima abaixo). quanto a ser melhor ou não, eu não referi se é melhor ou não. referi que estás completamente enganado na tua "constatação de factos".


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Figueirense said:


> o chouriço é para se pôr na boca por outras razões...


gostas pouco gostas....


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal eu às vezes não sei


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> *é mais liberal uma ova. comentários como os teus mostram precisamente o inverso disso. e falta de conhecimento também. tu queres que seja.[/B].. mas não podes a pés juntos dizer que é. conheces lá tu o que é vanguardismo e mente aberta. um dia faço-te uma excursão aqui e quiçá te irás deparar com coisas que nunca viste. a mentalidade aberta não é inerente a uma cidade em específico, que tem muita gente, de diferentes índoles. esta advém de movimentos, de grupos, de "tribos urbanas", que estão patentes aqui nesta cidade de forma total (e quem sabe noutras zonas do país, não posso dizer porque não conheço o país de cima abaixo). quanto a ser melhor ou não, eu não referi se é melhor ou não. referi que estás completamente enganado na tua "constatação de factos".*


*

Daniel, a ver se nos entendemos...

Nunca imaginei que um comentário em que digo que Lisboa é mais liberal do que o resto do país pudesse causar tanta discussão. (Claro que no resto do país depois há sítios mais liberais do que outros).

Refiro mais uma vez que tanto me faz que uma cidade seja mais ou menos liberal, mais ou menos conservadora, mais ou menos de esquerda ou direita, etc, etc... cada cidade é como é... portanto eu não quero que lisboa seja ou deixe de ser liberal, tanto me faz... cada um pensa como quiser, existe liberdade de pensamento.

Disseste que o facto de eu ter feito este comentário mostra precisamente que é o inverso. Essa não percebi. Eu achar que Lisboa é mais liberal mostra que eu afinal sou conservador?!?

Nunca pus em causa o facto do porto ter ou não ter tribos urbanas, movimentos, grupos, etc... obviamente que os tem e ainda bem.

Se uma pessoa de Londres vier a Lisboa e me disser que Lisboa é conservadora obviamente que também tem razão, uma vez que Londres é ainda mais liberal. Não fico ofendido com isso nem entendo isso como uma tentativa de ofensa por parte do londrino. (Não me vou pôr a dizer isso é mentira e que Lisboa é mais liberal porque em Lisboa também há isto e aquilo. Em Londres obviamente que há mais. Portanto é tudo uma questão de comparação).

Acabaste de dizer que não conheces o país de cima a baixo, portanto acho que afinal quem não conhece bem as coisas, para poder dizer o que é que é mais ou menos liberal não sou eu, mas sim tu. (De qualquer maneira, obrigado pela oferta da excursão)

Como acho que esta discussão é completamente descabida e não faz sentido nenhum e se está a discutir uma coisa sem pés nem cabeça, eu não vou comentar mais nada sobre este assunto. 

(E não podes levar todos os comentários que uma pessoa faz como se estivesse a querer dizer que a tua cidade é má ou boa. Ainda por cima isto estava a correr tão bem e a ter alguma piada e foste logo arranjar este "pequeno problema" que nem sequer existia nem sequer passou pela cabeça de ninguém que pudesse existir. Não podes ser assim, Daniel! Isso é que é não ser liberal!)*


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 89* (51/9/28/0)
sinal
Hugoferreiraleite
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
[email protected] 
ironyuzis7 
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
manel5
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
med06048 (Porto)
areiasazevedorocha
nogud
hiong_nu (Porto)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
PortoNuts (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 83* (49/10/24/0)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
Lisboa_Madrid (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
b4
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
belchior (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 45* (24/11/10/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
Figueirense (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 31* (16/4/11/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 18* (15/3/0/0)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10* (4/1/5/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (5/2/1/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/2/1/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2* (1/0/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito da Guarda - 2* (1/1/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1* (1/0/0/0)
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22* (15/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Bruno GV
Cebolinha
Império-BR
zeh 
Rodalvesdepaula
gutooo 

Espanha - 5
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
lynux
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 332
Total de forumers activos: 239*

Tomei a liberdade de fazer umas alterações em relação ao estrangeiro. Se quiserem que fique como estava, pois digam.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Luís, para terminar, não alongando.

Estávamos a dizer "paneleirices", alguém referiu isso, e tu disseste "mas eu tenho mais desculpas para as dizer, porque vivo numa cidade mais liberal e aberta".

Isso que disseste é puramente ridículo. *Primeiro*, porque não vives numa cidade mais liberal e aberta. *Segundo*, porque as pessoas que moram em cidades mais liberais e abertas, não têm mais ou menos desculpa para dizer seja o que for. Isso é o mesmo que dizer que um gajo na Holanda que chupa pilas, tem desculpa por morar na Holanda, e um que mora na Bélgica e chupa pilas, é um depravado. E *terceiro*, porque só o facto de lançares essa frase arrogantezita, desagradável, e que possa por eventualmente em cheque a sustetibilidade de alguns, sem razão nenhuma para a dizeres, demonstra uma postura ridícula e infantil.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Luís, para terminar, não alongando.
> 
> Estávamos a dizer "paneleirices", alguém referiu isso, e tu disseste "mas eu tenho mais desculpas para as dizer, porque vivo numa cidade mais liberal e aberta".
> 
> Isso que disseste é puramente ridículo. *Primeiro*, porque não vives numa cidade mais liberal e aberta. *Segundo*, porque as pessoas que moram em cidades mais liberais e abertas, não têm mais ou menos desculpa para dizer seja o que for. Isso é o mesmo que dizer que um *gajo na Holanda que chupa pilas,* tem desculpa por morar na Holanda, e um que mora na Bélgica e chupa pilas, é um depravado. E *terceiro*, porque só o facto de lançares essa frase arrogantezita, desagradável, e que possa por eventualmente em cheque a sustetibilidade de alguns, sem razão nenhuma para a dizeres, demonstra uma postura ridícula e infantil.


:lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Desde quando chupar pilas é sinónimo de ser liberal e aberto? :hilarious


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ liberal não sei.... mas no que toca à abertura.... pode ter bastante co-relação :laugh: (aliás, escreve-se co-relação, mas lê-se cu-relação... o que neste caso também não fica mal metido)


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

aberto porque abre:lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> ^^ liberal não sei.... mas no que toca à abertura.... pode ter bastante co-relação :laugh: (aliás, escreve-se co-relação, mas lê-se cu-relação... o que neste caso também não fica mal metido)


Agora fique curioso, qual será a cidade portuguesa em que existem mais chupa pilas? :laugh:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Se contarmos com cidades oficiais (municípios) deve ser Lisboa, por ser para já o município mais populoso do país. Brevemente Sintra tirar-lhe-á o trono, e nesse momento Sintra passará a conter o maior número de chupadores de pilas. 

Mas penso que um dia será Gaia a ser o número 1. Quando o concelho de Sintra se dividir em dois, e o de Lisboa tiver escoado mais umas argamassas de pessoas para os seus subúrbios :rofl:

Mal posso esperar! Atravessar o rio e estar na zona do país onde mais se chupa pilas! :banana:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Conversa da pila, hein? :sly:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

sim, sim:lol:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

e conta como poste...:tongue4:


----------



## filipe_ft (Dec 6, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Isso é o mesmo que dizer que um gajo na Holanda que chupa pilas, tem desculpa por morar na Holanda, e um que mora na Bélgica e chupa pilas, é um depravado.


LOL! :lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ó rapaz deixa lá essas conversas para o café :bash:

o forum SSC Tuga já chegou aos 500.000 posts :eek2:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Arpels said:


> ó rapaz deixa lá essas conversas para o café :bash:
> 
> o forum SSC Tuga já chegou aos 500.000 posts :eek2:


:banana::cheers::eek2::tyty::rock::cheers1::master::righton::cheer::horse::shocked::nocrook::happy::uh::carrot:epper::dance:


----------



## José Alberto (Dec 27, 2005)

Neste momento 499,550 posts


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

O que é que interessa este thread?


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Quem é que o Jim Morrison matou?


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

eu não fui...


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Sim, Sky11, para que é que interessa este thread?!?!

Qual é o interesse de se andar a contar todas as pessoas e ver de que terra são...
Parece que não há mais nada pra fazer!


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> Qual é o interesse de se andar a contar todas as pessoas e ver de que terra são...


:lol: É para depois andarem a bulhar uns com os outros. Aquece a "guerra" Porto-Lisboa.... :nuts:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

já temos guerra Lisboa-Porto, Aveiro/Coimbra/Figueira/Braga/Lisboa/Porto (excepto DPT)-DPT. queres mais?


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Figueirense said:


> já temos guerra Lisboa-Porto, Aveiro/Coimbra/Figueira/Braga/Lisboa/Porto (excepto DPT)-DPT. queres mais?


Eu não. Dass....... Só estava a responder ao LRA o porquê da existência deste thread. Por mim bem que podem fechá-lo e lambuzar com mel os promotores e os moderadores deste tipo de threads e depois lança-los aos ursos.... :lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> O que é que interessa este thread?


E qual é o interesse de escreveres isto em 5 ou 6 threads diferentes? :| Ainda por cima não és tu que tens o trabalho...


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

rpc08 said:


> E qual é o interesse de escreveres isto em 5 ou 6 threads diferentes? :| Ainda por cima não és tu que tens o trabalho...


Eu sou livre de dar a minha opinião...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Já a deste  E nós já a sabemos


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> [email protected]


Mas que raio é isto? :nuts::hilarious


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

eh um nick...


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ah...pensei que por engano tinhas aqui metido um mail...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Fábio_Braga said:


> estas a falar de utilizadores activos, certo?
> e eu ainda nao percebi pq é que nao sou considerado utilizador activo :?


sim, utilizadores ativos. é devido ao número de posts que tens...


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

mas eu ja tenho mais de 30 posts e a minha frequência é superior a 0,03 posts por dia.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

P.S.: mais de 0,03 postes por mês ou 1 por dia...


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Pessoal, só a título de curiosidade, este aqui é o Censo de Foristas do Fórum Brasileiro. Só podem se registrar foristas brasileiros, residentes no Brasil ou não. São 420 foristas.



Fred_ said:


> *Motivo: Satisfazer uma curiosidade, quantos foristas cada município tem. Dado não apresentado na contagem por estado. Serve como base de dados para estudo de viabilidade de encontros.
> 
> Onde moro ou onde nasci? Onde mora!
> 
> ...


Vejam no final do post que surpreendentemente tem apenas dois foristas brasileiros morando em Portugal, pelo menos até resgitrados até agora. Se souberem de mais algum podem avisá-lo para se registrar. kay:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 90* (49/13/28/0)
Carlos Vales
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
Hugoferreiraleite
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
manel5
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
med06048 (Porto)
areiasazevedorocha
nogud
hiong_nu (Porto)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
PortoNuts (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 83* (49/10/24/0)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
Lisboa_Madrid (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
b4
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
belchior (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 45* (24/11/10/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
Figueirense (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 31* (16/4/11/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 18* (15/3/0/0)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 10* (5/1/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (5/2/1/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/2/1/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito da Guarda - 3* (2/1/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2* (1/0/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1* (1/0/0/0)
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 21* (16/0/5/1)

Brasil - 5
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Império-BR (Volta Redonda)
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)
Cebolinha

Espanha - 5
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
lynux
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 333
Total de forumers activos: 236*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Fred, penso que o forista brasileiro Zeh mora em Lisboa.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ Ele tem que declarar isso. É o critério. O post fica como comprovante para caso haja alguma verificação.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Mas o que é que interessa saber onde é que as pessoas moram?


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Fred, penso que o forista brasileiro Zeh mora em Lisboa.


Sim, ele mora em Lisboa, mas é brasileiro e viveu durante muitos anos no Rio. É uma pena que ele esteja sumido do SSC...


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 90* (49/13/28/0)
Carlos Vales
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
penassh
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Douro
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
Hugoferreiraleite
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
manel5
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
med06048 (Porto)
areiasazevedorocha
nogud
hiong_nu (Porto)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
PortoNuts (Porto)
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 83* (49/10/24/0)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
carvalho
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Filipe Santos
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
Lisboa_Madrid (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
fvcarq (Lisboa)
b4
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
belchior (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
Dória (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 45* (24/11/10/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
Figueirense (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 31* (16/4/11/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
degolador (Braga)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
Karlussantus (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 18* (15/3/0/0)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
rfthunder (Almada)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Ondas (Montijo)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 11* (5/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (5/2/1/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/2/1/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito da Guarda - 3* (2/1/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Santarém - 2* (1/0/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Beja - 1* (1/0/0/0)
JGuerreiro (Beja)

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 21* (16/0/5/1)

Brasil - 5
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Império-BR (Volta Redonda)
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)
Cebolinha

Espanha - 5
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
lynux
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 334
Total de forumers activos: 236*


adicionado à lista o forumer grande1 de Viseu kay:


----------



## leoferreira12 (May 17, 2008)

Já colocaste o meu nome? não o vi, xd

Ah já vi, esquece, lol


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> Mas o que é que interessa saber onde é que as pessoas moram?


Concordo. Giro giro era saber com quem é que as pessoas moram, ou de que cor é que são os cortinados da sala.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Eu por acaso já tinha falado num thread sobre os cortinados da sala...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

e com quem as pessoas moram? já tinhas falado?
(dos cortinados eu lembro-me:lol


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Seria bom botar também os foristas brasileiros Fabius (da cidade de Campinas) e o Rekarte (infelizmente, não sei a cidade dele) na lista. Eles participam muito aqui também.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Seria bom botar também os foristas brasileiros Fabius (da cidade de Campinas) e o Rekarte (infelizmente, não sei a cidade dele) na lista. Eles participam muito aqui também.


Alguém pode botar eles? É isso ái. Senão a lista fica incompleta, pô!

Já agora, podem-me mudar de localização sff: de Lisboa para Lumiar. Obrigado.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

E tirem-me de Setúbal. Coloquem Almada/Bragança e não Setúbal/Bragança.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Seria bom botar também os foristas brasileiros Fabius (da cidade de Campinas) e o Rekarte (infelizmente, não sei a cidade dele) na lista. Eles participam muito aqui também.


N eh so para portugueses,não?
então se vale brasileiro,estou aqui
sou de Salvador de Bahia:lol:

O forum de Portugal,tem muitos forista,proporcionalmente,muito mais q o forum brasileiro,e imagino do q qualquer outro sub-forum do SSC


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> N eh so para portugueses,não?
> então se vale brasileiro,estou aqui
> sou de Salvador de Bahia:lol:
> 
> O forum de Portugal,tem muitos forista,proporcionalmente,muito mais q o forum brasileiro,e imagino do q qualquer outro sub-forum do SSC


sim. senão como é que víamos quem era português ou não? só entrava quem tivesse passaporte?:lol:


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 91* (50/8/33/0)
ya_porto
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
manel5
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 85* (48/9/28/0)
DinamiT
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
DinamiT (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 45* (23/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
Figueirense (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32* (18/4/10/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 19* (16/2/1/0)
Barragon (Barreiro)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Ondas (Montijo)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
rfthunder (Almada)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 11* (5/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (3/2/3/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito da Guarda - 3* (2/1/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 21* (15/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 339
Total de forumers activos: 230 (67%)* (-9)

So acrescentei o aguapura de Coimbra


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Agradecia a todos aqueles que actualizam a lista que ao actualizarem tenham o cuidado de colocar a cor correspondente...no caso de forumers novos (menos de 30 posts) a cor é azul...


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ fiz alguma coisa mal??


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

quando eu actualizo a lista nao ponho cor nenhuma. grande seca estar a mudar a cor a cada forumer que passa para mais de 30 posts, a cada forumer que nao responde há um mes... 

Isto é a contagem totalitária, ou seja: um contagem de TODOS os que se registaram em cada distrito. E mesmo assim penso que falharão alguns...


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

MPC_PT said:


> ^^ fiz alguma coisa mal??


Não, tu até adicionaste a cor 



Daniel_Portugal said:


> quando eu actualizo a lista nao ponho cor nenhuma. grande seca estar a mudar a cor a cada forumer que passa para mais de 30 posts, a cada forumer que nao responde há um mes...
> 
> Isto é a contagem totalitária, ou seja: um contagem de TODOS os que se registaram em cada distrito. E mesmo assim penso que falharão alguns...


Actualizar as cores sou eu que costumo fazer. No entanto não te custa nada meteres a cor quando adicionares um forumer à lista...

Sim, é uma contagem totalitária - estão cá todos (ou quase), a diferença é que estão agrupados entre activos e não-activos. Não agrupar era uma bandalheira...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Mas diz-me, neste momento a lista conta com 339 nomes. Como podes controlá-los a todos? 

Uma lista ou é fidedigna, ou mais vale não existir. 

Ou seja, em termos de contagem totalitária é fácil de ser fidedigno. Basta que ao detectar-se que alguém se registou, somar na lista. Já avaliar quem está activo, quem tem menos de 30 posts, etc, num universo de centenas de pessoas, é algo difícil. (e como tal, pouco fidedigno)


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Mas diz-me, neste momento a lista conta com 339 nomes. Como podes controlá-los a todos?
> 
> Uma lista ou é fidedigna, ou mais vale não existir.
> 
> Ou seja, em termos de contagem totalitária é fácil de ser fidedigno. Basta que ao detectar-se que alguém se registou, somar na lista. Já avaliar quem está activo, quem tem menos de 30 posts, etc, num universo de centenas de pessoas, é algo difícil. (e como tal, pouco fidedigno)


Controlo periodicamente, ou seja, vou actualizando a lista com as cores mais ou menos em intervalos de 1 a 2 meses - é aí que vou vendo forumer por forumer quais os activos ou não. É claro que não posso estar sempre a controlar...mas penso que por ficar desactualizada durante um pequeno período de tempo não deixa de ser fidedigna, aliás, as mudanças entre cada actualização nem são assim muitas...acho que menos fidedigno seria termos uma lista em que todos aparecem como iguais quando quase metade nem cá aparece...


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

rpc08 said:


> é aí que vou vendo forumer por forumer quais os activos ou não.


Um por um ????? E como fazes isso? E como sabes há quanto tempo não postam e etc...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

então deve ir ao perfil de cada e vê as últimas mensagens.


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ xxiii que trabalheira


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Figueirense said:


> então deve ir ao perfil de cada e vê as últimas mensagens.


Exactamente :yes: Felizmente há alguns que nem precisam de ser revistos, estão sempre activos


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 98* (56/8/33/0)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan
ya_porto
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
manel5
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino

*Distrito de Lisboa - 85* (48/9/28/0)
DinamiT
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
DinamiT (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 45* (23/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
Figueirense (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32* (18/4/10/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 19* (16/2/1/0)
Barragon (Barreiro)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Ondas (Montijo)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
rfthunder (Almada)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 11* (5/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (3/2/3/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito da Guarda - 3* (2/1/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 21* (15/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 347
Total de forumers activos: 238 (67%)* (-9)


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Edit


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 98* (55/8/33/1)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan
ya_porto
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
manel5
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)

*Distrito de Lisboa - 85* (48/9/28/0)
DinamiT
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
DinamiT (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 45* (23/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32* (18/4/10/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 19* (16/2/1/0)
Barragon (Barreiro)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Ondas (Montijo)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
rfthunder (Almada)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 11* (5/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (3/2/3/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito da Guarda - 3* (2/1/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 21* (15/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 347
Total de forumers activos: 238 (67%)* (-9)
mudei o meu nome.


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol:
Esta giro o nome - Voz da Figueira :lol:


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 98* (55/8/33/1)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan
ya_porto
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
manel5
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)

*Distrito de Lisboa - 85* (48/9/28/0)
DinamiT
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
DinamiT (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 45* (23/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32* (18/4/10/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 19* (16/2/1/0)
Barragon (Barreiro)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Ondas (Montijo)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
rfthunder (Almada)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 11* (5/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (3/2/3/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)


*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 21* (15/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 347
Total de forumers activos: 238 (67%)* (-9)

Uma pequena actualizaçao!!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 99* (56/8/33/1)
ermesinde
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan
ya_porto
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
manel5
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)

*Distrito de Lisboa - 85* (48/9/28/0)
DinamiT
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
DinamiT (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 45* (23/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32* (18/4/10/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 19* (16/2/1/0)
Barragon (Barreiro)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Ondas (Montijo)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
rfthunder (Almada)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 11* (5/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (3/2/3/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)


*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 21* (15/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 348
Total de forumers activos: 239 (67%)* (-9)


----------



## ermesinde (Jan 27, 2009)

podes acrescentar-me no Distrito do Porto


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Bom ver o meu nome
e de preto!:banana:


----------



## HugoK (Mar 18, 2006)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 99* (56/8/33/1)
ermesinde
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan
ya_porto
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
manel5
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)

*Distrito de Lisboa - 85* (48/9/28/0)
DinamiT
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
DinamiT (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 46* (24/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32* (18/4/10/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 19* (16/2/1/0)
Barragon (Barreiro)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Ondas (Montijo)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
rfthunder (Almada)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 11* (5/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (3/2/3/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)


*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 21* (15/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 349
Total de forumers activos: 239 (67%)* (-9)[/QUOTE]


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

> Azul - *posters* com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)


Agora estava a começar a ver esta lista e reparei que posters nao fazia sentido mas sim utilizadores, nao acham??

Asim ficaria assim:

Azul - *Utilizadores* com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Azul - posters com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 100* (57/8/33/1)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime
ermesinde
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan
ya_porto
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
manel5
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino


*Distrito de Lisboa - 85* (48/9/28/0)
DinamiT
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
DinamiT (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 46* (24/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando  (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32* (18/4/10/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 19* (16/2/1/0)
Barragon (Barreiro)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Ondas (Montijo)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
rfthunder (Almada)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 11* (5/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (3/2/3/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)


*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 21* (15/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 350
Total de forumers activos: 240 (67%)*


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Distrito do Porto atingiu os 100 users registados! :banana:


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

^^Se foste banido, como é que continuas a postar? :nuts:


----------



## e.brandao (May 3, 2008)

São Paulo - Brasil


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

E o pessoal novo, do quadrilatero!

Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)


----------



## odivelasacapital (Feb 12, 2009)

odivelas !


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Sky11 said:


> ^^Se foste banido, como é que continuas a postar? :nuts:


eu fui banido? :lol:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> eu fui banido? :lol:


Teu nome está em vermelho na lista... Só se for bug do SSC. :lol:

Se banirem tu, o alentejano, o Arpels (mesmo sendo moderador) e o barrão um dia, este fórum acaba. Vai deixar de ser SSC Portugal para ser uma filial do SSC Brasil na Europa :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Sky11 said:


> Edit


mensagem 3h40 
edição depois das 7h

Parece-me óbvio que foste tu que puseste o meu nome a vermelho... até que alguém editasse a lista sem reparar. E assim aconteceu. Logo depois apagaste o que tinhas escrito para não pareceres batoteiro.

Sim senhor. Uma boa ética que tens. E depois ainda queres que eu seja o banido.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> *(1)* Parece-me óbvio que foste tu que puseste o meu nome a vermelho... até que alguém editasse a lista sem reparar. E assim aconteceu. Logo depois apagaste o que tinhas escrito para não pareceres batoteiro.
> 
> *(2)* Sim senhor. Uma boa ética que tens. E depois ainda queres que eu seja o banido.


^^Teoria da Conspiração um bocado rebuscada, não?

*(1)* Parece-me óbvio que estás a alucinar..... A lista tem o teu nome a vermelho desde 25Jan... e foi actualizada por vários forumers incluindo tu. A tua teoria da conspiração é demasiado rebuscada. Não mereces tanta atenção. E o vermelho vê-se bem - como é óbvio não me lembro do motivo do edit...:gaah:

*(2)* Não quero que ninguém seja banido. Só perguntei porque ao ver o teu nick a vermelho durante tantos dias pensei mesmo que tinhas sido banido. Em ética ninguem me dá lições nem eu dou lições a ninguem.

_________

Mensagem editada às 05:53 PM pelo Sky11 para acrescentar umas virgulas e corrigir erros ortográficos (não foi por batota...)

_________

Não, afinal foi às 05:54


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

MPC_PT said:


> Agora estava a começar a ver esta lista e reparei que posters nao fazia sentido mas sim utilizadores, nao acham??
> 
> Asim ficaria assim:
> 
> Azul - *Utilizadores* com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)


Nao vos parece bem??


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Sky11 deves pensar que sou burro. O que interessa desde quando está a vermelho?

A única coisa que interessa é que a lista colocada imediatamente antes do teu post com "edit" não tem o meu nome a vermelho. E a lista colocada imediatamente depois do teu post com "edit" já tem o meu nome a vermelho.

Ou seja, se alguém o pôs foi o rapaz que fez essa lista. Como acredito que o rapaz que colocou essa lista não se lembrou do nada de colocar o meu nome a vermelho, e, também, como o post imediatamente antes do dele é teu, e tem "edit" umas largas horas depois... só sobram duas hipóteses. 

1. Ou foi realmente ele que me pôs a vermelho, o que me parece MUITO improvável.
2. Ou foste tu que o fizeste, esperaste que alguém fizesse quote para editar a lista, e fizeste edit. O que me parece BEM mais provável... tanto que mais tarde até vieste aqui do nada perguntar "se eu não tinha sido banido.. e que o meu nick estava a vermelho"...


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

MPC_PT said:


> Nao vos parece bem??


Por mim tudo bem... Até fica melhor.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Azul - utilizadores com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 100* (57/8/33/1)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime
ermesinde
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan
ya_porto
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
manel5
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino


*Distrito de Lisboa - 85* (48/9/28/0)
DinamiT
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
DinamiT (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 46* (24/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 32* (18/4/10/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 19* (16/2/1/0)
Barragon (Barreiro)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Ondas (Montijo)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
rfthunder (Almada)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 11* (5/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (3/2/3/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)


*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 21* (15/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 350
Total de forumers activos: 240 (67%)*


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Boa actualização kay:!


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Bah, não sabia que o Sotavento era de Faro...


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

Azul - utilizadores com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 100* (57/8/33/1)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime
ermesinde
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan
ya_porto
Miguelnico
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
/dxb/ 
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
mrcapri (Porto)
Andre_Filipe
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
cac0s (Porto)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
FalcaoNet
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
operte
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto/Lisboa)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
manel5
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
chico_pastor (Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
salo_gonzalez (São Pedro de Sintra/Porto)
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
Bruno Joel Costa (Vila do Conde)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
lds
cimbalino


*Distrito de Lisboa - 85* (48/9/28/0)
DinamiT
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
DinamiT (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 46* (24/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 35* (21/4/10/0)
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 19* (16/2/1/0)
Barragon (Barreiro)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Ondas (Montijo)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
rfthunder (Almada)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 11* (5/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (3/2/3/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)


*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (2/1/0/0)
NewTomorrow
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (1/0/1/0)
beto_chaves (Vila Real)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 * (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 21* (15/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 



*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 353
Total de forumers activos: 243 (69%)*


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Sky11 deves pensar que sou burro. O que interessa desde quando está a vermelho?


Não pensava, mas começo a pensar.

Basta ver como está a lista agora: tu já não estás a vermelho mas o distrito do Porto contionu a a ter um user a vermelho.

Isto só credibiliza este tipo de listas. Continuem kay:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sky11 said:


> Basta ver como está a lista agora: tu já não estás a vermelho mas o distrito do Porto contionu a a ter um user a vermelho.
> 
> Isto só credibiliza este tipo de listas. Continuem kay:


Isto só acontece porque a maioria dos utilizadores que alteram a lista só acrescenta nomes e deixa ficar tudo o resto como está, o que acaba por dar nisto...:nuts:


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

fazer uma divisao justa (em moldes iguais) dos foristas..agora achas que tem alguma logica dividires alguns foristas por AM e outros por distritos...:nuts:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Pelha, a verdade é que o distrito que tem mais foristas é o do Porto, e a divisão aqui feita é por distritos, e NEM fui eu que decidi assim.  Por isso não é qualquer embuste danielesco.

Eu, o que criei o thread, até lhe dei o nome por "Cidade" (contando as conurbações). A divisão distrital veio depois, e não sei quem a fez.


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Bem... acho que o Pelha também exagerou um bocadinho... há partes do distrito de Setúbal que não são AML... tipo Alcácer do Sal, Grândola, Santiago do Cacém e Sines. 
Mais "Lisboa" que isso são alguns concelhos do distrito de Santarém. 

Mas pronto. Também não acho que Penafiel ou Amarante sejam propriamente "metropolitanos"... nem sequer Paredes. São cidadelas satélite muito rurais como Torres Vedras.

Esta história de medir cidades não faz sentido nenhum. Bufem, espirrem, tussam, a 1ª cidade do país é Lisboa, a 2ª é o Porto e a 3ª é Coimbra. 
Sempre foi e sempre será por muitos anos. O resto é separar cabelos e usar lógicas distorcidas.


----------



## Xico205 (Mar 4, 2008)

A Terceira Cidade é Braga. Coimbra está estagnada!


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Xico205 said:


> Coimbra está estagnada!


Xiiiiii Xico o que foste escrever ....... 
Prepara-te pró contra-ataque :horse::lol:


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

Xico205 said:


> A Terceira Cidade é Braga. Coimbra está estagnada!


o Xico é que sabe


----------



## mister B (Jul 5, 2008)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> Bem... acho que o Pelha também exagerou um bocadinho... há partes do distrito de Setúbal que não são AML... tipo Alcácer do Sal, Grândola, Santiago do Cacém e Sines.
> Mais "Lisboa" que isso são alguns concelhos do distrito de Santarém.
> 
> Mas pronto. Também não acho que Penafiel ou Amarante sejam propriamente "metropolitanos"... nem sequer Paredes. São cidadelas satélite muito rurais como Torres Vedras.
> ...


nao sei a que aspecto te referes quando escreves que Coimbra eh a terceira, se por acaso te referes a valores demograficos, devo informar-te que a cidade de Braga, ja ultrapassou Coimbra ha mais de uma decada, actualmente a cidade de Braga tem 132 000 residentes, Coimbra 103 000 o municipio de Braga 180 000, Coimbra 137 000, portanto "bufes, espirres, ou tussas" informa-te antes de escreveres factos ficticios....:cheer:


----------



## Sesnando (Feb 6, 2008)

Por mais que vos custe aceitar isso, a verdade é que sempre foi assim, e sempre será. É uma questão de legitimidade geográfica e isso nunca vai mudar.

Já agora, Mister B, acho sinceramente que devias aumentar o tamanho da letra da tua _signature_. Até agora, os resultados têm sido parcos, e quem sabe se com isso não consegues convencer mais uns quantos iluminados, de que se trata mesmo de uma verdade.


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

mister B said:


> nao sei a que aspecto te referes quando escreves que Coimbra eh a terceira, se por acaso te referes a valores demograficos, devo informar-te que a cidade de Braga, ja ultrapassou Coimbra ha mais de uma decada, actualmente a cidade de Braga tem 132 000 residentes, Coimbra 103 000 o municipio de Braga 180 000, Coimbra 137 000, portanto "bufes, espirres, ou tussas" informa-te antes de escreveres factos ficticios....:cheer:


Bolas... outra vez a luta dos números...

Ponto 1. Dados do INE sei-os de cor, de trás para a frente.

Coimbra vs Braga​Pop. Residente: 101069 vs 118272
Pop. Presente : 111702 vs 117454

Coimbra CIDADE tem uma população que flutua entre 100mil e 110mil
Braga CIDADE tem um rácio estável por volta dos 118mil

Ponto 2. Não é o regateio de números na ordem das dezenas de milhar, nem quem tem o município maior ou menor, seja em população, seja no que for, ou com mais ou menos densidade que muda uma realidade histórica e geográfica.

Londres é a 1ª cidade de Inglaterra
Birmingham é a 2ª cidade de Inglaterra
Manchester é a 3ª cidade de Inglaterra

"Ah, mas Manchester agora assim, agora assado e Birmingham já não é o que era..."

"Ah e Braga tem isto e Coimbra aquilo."

Lisboa é a 1ª cidade de Portugal
Porto é a 2ª cidade de Portugal
Coimbra é 3ª cidade de Portugal

Daqui a 100 ou 200 anos, falamos.



Sesnando said:


> Por mais que vos custe aceitar isso, a verdade é que sempre foi assim, e sempre será. É uma questão de legitimidade geográfica e isso nunca vai mudar.


Bem... daqui a 100 anos a realidade pode ser diferente. Vamos ver se Braga se consegue afirmar por si ou fica na sombra do Porto. Não é impossível que se torne a 3ª cidade de Portugal.


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ tanto nao eh impossivel que ja esta a tornar-se...se ja nao se tornou...


----------



## GAMM (Sep 2, 2008)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> Bolas... outra vez a luta dos números...
> 
> Ponto 1. Dados do INE sei-os de cor, de trás para a frente.
> 
> ...


 Qualquer pessoa com o minimo de interesse sobre as cidades em causa pode verificar facilmente os numeros oficiais de cada cidade, e consequentemente que a cidade de Braga eh de facto maior que a outra ja ha decadas....
A outra cidade foi durante um certo tempo mais acarinhada pelo poder central com varias delegacoes e equipamentos publicos regionais, mas felizmente e para bem do centro do pais, essa situacao esta a mudar ao tratarem de dividir as delegacoes por outras cidades....


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

GAMM said:


> Qualquer pessoa com o minimo de interesse sobre as cidades em causa pode verificar facilmente os numeros oficiais de cada cidade, e consequentemente que a cidade de Braga eh de facto maior que a outra ja ha decadas....
> A outra cidade foi durante um certo tempo mais acarinhada pelo poder central com varias delegacoes e equipamentos publicos regionais, mas felizmente e para bem do centro do pais, essa situacao esta a mudar ao tratarem de dividir as delegacoes por outras cidades....


Mas quem é que diz que eu não conheço as cidades? E porque é que uma das universidades mais antigas e importantes da Europa haveria de ser colocada no extremo norte de um país e não no centro? Aliás, ela foi fundada em Lisboa e precisamente por uma questão de descentralização e por ser o único centro de ensino superior nacional, foi colocada num local onde abrangesse mais massa humana.

Porque é que a capital do país foi colocada em Lisboa pelas elites que dominavam o país no século XIII? Por determinismo. Geográfico, Socio-económico, Militar, etc. Tal como a Rússia mudou a capital de Novgorod para Moscovo.

Pois Braga se queria ser importante, fizesse como Évora, que fez alianças com os Jesuítas e fundou a sua própria Universidade no século XVI. Braga não foi sempre a capital da Teologia? Que eu saiba Braga teve sempre muito poder, todo o Estado altamente conservador tinha um forte componente eclesiástica formada em Braga, por excelência.

Se formos por aí, durante 100 anos, Setúbal era a 3ª maior cidade em população residente (muito antes de se tornar cidade-satélite de Lisboa), Coimbra era a 4ª e Braga a 5ª.

Setúbal era a 3ª cidade do país? Em termos populacionais e industriais era claramente. Em termos de relevância nacional, não.

Coimbra sempre foi a 3ª cidade do país, quando não foi a 2ª ou 1ª, antes de o Porto desenvolver a sua capitalidade regional. No século XII, o Porto ficava atrás de Coimbra e Braga em importância. Houve alguma época em que Braga foi a 1ª cidade do país? Deste país não, talvez há 1500 anos ou mais. Mas não de Portugal, mas sim da Galécia e durante algum tempo aquando do controlo dos Suevos.

Há uma coisa em Geografia que se chama Determinismo e isso é uma coisa natural que faz juz ao nome. E a história não se muda. O futuro, sim.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> E a história não se muda. O futuro, sim.


:master:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Évora já foi a segunda cidade do País...

É assim que se "fazem" as cidades...


----------



## GAMM (Sep 2, 2008)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> Mas quem é que diz que eu não conheço as cidades? E porque é que uma das universidades mais antigas e importantes da Europa haveria de ser colocada no extremo norte de um país e não no centro? Aliás, ela foi fundada em Lisboa e precisamente por uma questão de descentralização e por ser o único centro de ensino superior nacional, foi colocada num local onde abrangesse mais massa humana.
> 
> Porque é que a capital do país foi colocada em Lisboa pelas elites que dominavam o país no século XIII? Por determinismo. Geográfico, Socio-económico, Militar, etc. Tal como a Rússia mudou a capital de Novgorod para Moscovo.
> 
> ...



O mais importante de cada cidade sao as pessoas, portanto ter uma populacao consideravelmente superior pode ter a certeza que concede grande importancia ha cidade em causa.
Coimbra foi de facto bastante importante durante seculos, devido ao forte investimento publico que teve , a historia nao se muda-concordo.
O futuro ja comecou e revela uma perda de populacao e importancia a essa cidade, portanto deal with it...:cheers:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

GAMM said:


> O mais importante de cada cidade sao as pessoas, portanto ter uma populacao consideravelmente superior pode ter a certeza que concede grande importancia ha cidade em causa.
> Coimbra foi de facto bastante importante durante seculos, devido ao forte investimento publico que teve , a historia nao se muda-concordo.
> O futuro ja comecou e revela uma perda de populacao e importancia a essa cidade, portanto deal with it...:cheers:


Mas porque haveria eu de lidar com isso? Não me afecta...  Não me sinto melindrado.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

GAMM said:


> a cidade de Braga eh de facto maior *que a outra*...
> *A outra* cidade foi...





GAMM said:


> portanto deal with it...


Tens (quanto a mim) razão no que diz respeito à importância indiscutível de Braga mas não percebo a tua forma arrogante de argumentação referindo Coimbra como "a outra" nem nunca percebi essa guerrinha entre cidades e essa necessidade de provar que a nossa pilinha é maior que a dos outros. "deal with it" ???? Que é isso????


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Sky11 said:


> Tens (quanto a mim) razão no que diz respeito à importância indiscutível de Braga mas não percebo a tua forma arrogante de argumentação referindo Coimbra como "a outra" nem nunca percebi essa guerrinha entre cidades e essa necessidade de provar que a nossa pilinha é maior que a dos outros. "deal with it" ???? Que é isso????


É tipo os fóruns de overclocking e as discussões Nvidia VS ATI... quando começam a discutir quem tem consegue mais frames por segundo então é que é demais... e depois colocam os recordes e os detalhes da máquina na assinatura, com referências à voltagem que conseguem meter nos CPU's 

Ou quando apareceram as bicicletas de 21 mudanças... os que tinham bicicletas só com 18 eram grandes loosers!

Agora depois da Gilette com 5 lâminas ter "ownado" a Wilkinson Quattro, mal posso esperar pela Wilkinson 6!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Grande conversa da treta. A medir pilas mais uma vez, e como sempre. 

Uma mentalidade verdadeiramente cosmopolita não se prende a se é o 5º, 6º, etc. Prende-se por aquilo que se é independentemente do resto. O Porto não está preso a que cidade é ou deixa de ser para ter tudo aquilo que tem, querer ter tudo, e lutar por isso. E é aí que reside o cerne da questão. Por aqui, além de termos muita coisa e termos cada vez mais e mais, tratamo-nos como a 1ª cidade. Para nós o Porto é a 1ª cidade e o resto é um conjunto de outras cidades que apreciamos, e é assim que vamos construindo uma verdadeira e diversificada metrópole, ao invés de estarmos presos a listas cliché, e a fazer vida disso. 

Não se preocupem quem é o 1º, 2º ou 3º. Preocupem-se em querer ter na vossa cidade uma rede de metro gigante e moderna, uma rede de fibra óptica gigante, uma universidade gigante, uma rede de autoestradas gigante, um aeroporto gigante e/ou moderno, uma recuperação rápida daquilo que está mau, uma oferta cultural e de diversão de calibre mundial, e é disso que se fazem cidades. Raio de país de merda onde apesar de sermos minúsculos, entramos nisto. Olhem para uma Holanda, uma Alemanha, um Brasil, uns EUA, uma Espanha, entre muitos outros. Tudo países CHEIOS de cidades altamente dinâmicas e cosmopolitas, umas maiores outras nem tanto. 

O que é ser "o terceiro" em Portugal? O quarto está abaixo do terceiro? Em Portugal mais do que 1º, 2º, 3º, 4º, 5º, aquilo o que vejo são duas metrópoles cada vez maiores e mais completas (com os seus problemas, como tudo) que cada vez mais concentram absolutamente tudo o que é bom prá vida de qualquer estilo, e um grupito de poucas cidades pequenas (Braga, Coimbra, Funchal, Guimarães, Viseu, Aveiro, Setúbal, Évora, quiçá Vila Real e Faro)... umas mais dinâmicas outras nem tanto, e depois um marasmo de vilas as quais muitas já arrecadaram o título de cidade, mas que na verdade, são mais mortinhas que qualquer subúrbio digno desse nome das duas grandes áreas populacionais. É esta a realidade, e enquanto uns lutarem por ser 5ºs, 4ºs, and so on, não vão lá. 

Uma cidade vale por aquilo que é, e por aquilo que tem. Nova Iorque há de estar preocupadíssima se é a 2ª ou 3ª cidade dos EUA, São Paulo idem face ao Brasil, Shangai idem com a China, e muitas muitas outras. Todas elas estão preocupadas é por se tornarem, ou manterem o estatuto de cidade mundial. Cidades com tudo. Melting Pot Cities. 

Já para não falar que qualquer americano, asiático, e mesmo europeu deve rir-se à fartazana com pessoas a discutir áreas urbanas que eventualmente nem passarão dos 100mil, com dúvidas se elas serão 3ªs, 4ªs ou 5ªs. Em certos países áreas urbanas desse nível não estarão, eventualmente, entre as 1000 maiores. Imagino a ABSURDA MULTIPLICIDADE de áreas urbanas com 100mil e maiores do que isso que devem existir em países como China, EUA, Índia, Brasil, etc. Estas discussões, mais do que apurar quem é a 3ª ou 4ª, apuram verdadeiramente a verdadeira pequenês do nosso belo Portugal. (E que apesar de pequeno, alberga duas grandes metrópoles, ou que pelo menos lutam por sê-lo, e paulatinamente se vão tornando em verdadeiros melting pot).


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Nem Portugal é pequeno, nem Lisboa e Porto, principalmente o Porto, são duas grandes metrópoles.


----------



## moyanapolit (Sep 3, 2006)

bem ó rpc, isso é tudo stress de exames? 
não acho que o daniel tenha sido antipático contigo, pelo contrário, estava bastante calmo. 

vou-te dar um exemplo.
eu fiz a minha conta em 2006 acho eu
deixei de cá vir durante dois anos 
agora voltei
estás a ver? deixei de ser utilizadora?

isso por acaso é uma boa questão, porque se calhar esses nicks inscreveram-se só para ler os threads. às vezes quando clicamos no skyscrapercity vemos 200 utilizadores a visualizar o fórum português quando depois parece que estão online só uns 10.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

rpc08 said:


> E já que estamos a falar de ditaduras, também é melhor que repenses a tua opinião sobre isso...não sei quem é que aqui está a ser mais ditatorial...agora eu estar a fazer este trabalho todo, a perder horas (sim, horas, isto demora a actualizar pelo menos 3) para tu depois me atirares à cara que te vais servir da lista desactualizada em vez da actualizada é estares a gozar à força toda comigo...para além de que é desvalorizar um trabalho.


Pá... eu valorizo o teu trabalho, e gosto muito da tua ideia de ires mantendo os users activos, banidos, inactivos, etc. Só te peço que não apagues nenhum nick, de nenhum distrito  Ao fazeres, estás a destruir o conceito primário deste thread, e perder-se-á para sempre a hipótese de termos um espaço onde possamos ver todos aqueles que alguma vez se registaram no fórum. 

Já um espaço de users activos, em qualquer momento se pode, com algum trabalho (bastante, acredito!), fazer-se. Faz as tuas divisões que todos agradecemos e valorizamos, mas por favor não apagues nicks. Penso que não custa nada...


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

moyanapolit said:


> bem ó rpc, isso é tudo stress de exames?
> não acho que o daniel tenha sido antipático contigo, pelo contrário, estava bastante calmo.
> 
> vou-te dar um exemplo.
> ...


Stress de exames? Ná...até porque ainda falta tempo  Mas não duvides que vou ter muito mais stress neste último mês do que na época de exames. De qualquer das formas o Daniel, não tendo sido antipático, também não agiu da forma mais correcta ao colocar-me entre a espada e a parede por causa de 4 nomes que nunca tinham feito nenhum post...mas também acho que não fui antipático com ele.

Quanto à tua questão, para mim era bem simples: um ano depois de "desapareceres" eras retirada da lista e aquando regresso adicionávamos-te de novo à lista.

É verdade também o que dizes no último parágrafo, e também há aqueles que se registam para fazer um post sobre um assunto e depois nunca mais cá põem os pés...



Daniel_Portugal said:


> Pá... eu valorizo o teu trabalho, e gosto muito da tua ideia de ires mantendo os users activos, banidos, inactivos, etc. Só te peço que não apagues nenhum nick, de nenhum distrito  Ao fazeres, estás a destruir o conceito primário deste thread, e perder-se-á para sempre a hipótese de termos um espaço onde possamos ver todos aqueles que alguma vez se registaram no fórum.
> 
> Já um espaço de users activos, em qualquer momento se pode, com algum trabalho (bastante, acredito!), fazer-se. Faz as tuas divisões que todos agradecemos e valorizamos, mas por favor não apagues nicks. Penso que não custa nada...


Também não me vou estar a chatear por 4 nomes :lol:...Está bem, eu recoloco-os.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

rpc08: se demoras 3 horas a actualizar isto, acho que perdes o teu tempo.

Este thread é um óbvio devaneio do DP só para provar que a pilinha dele é maior que a dos outros.

Não merece o esforço...


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Sky11 said:


> rpc08: se demoras 3 horas a actualizar isto, acho que perdes o teu tempo.
> 
> Este thread é um óbvio devaneio do DP só para provar que a pilinha dele é maior que a dos outros.
> 
> Não merece o esforço...


:lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

e quem fala assim não é gago

Agora já é uma contagem totalitária :lol: ah então vou desatar a criar clones para contar mais para Lisboa e Setúbal :bash:


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Dany, muda-me lá pró Porto, sff.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Quem fala assim não é gago o quê Barragon? Dizes isso porque te dá jeito e porque és parcial. Se fosse ao contrário não dirias isso, até criticavas a mensagem. Faz os clones que quiseres... mas eu nunca fiz nenhum.

Acho piada ameaçares um tipo porque disse livremente que Lisboa é a cloaca da Europa, e no entanto, já teres feito um thread entitulado "gentes do Porto" com gajas feias de aldeias, e defenderes claramente o que te dá jeito a ti, e ao teu distrito. És muito mais parcial do que a maior parte dos foristas... ao menos alguns mais "acirrados" do Porto, são-no assumidamente, e nem sequer chegam a ser parciais. Ligam ao Porto, e não ligam ao resto... sem grandes discussões. Fazer exactamente o mesmo ao contrário, e dar ares de que se é imparcial, é que é mais errado. Estás claramente (e constantemente) do lado daqueles que são "do teu lado". Quando mostram fotos excelentes do Porto muitas vezes dizes "isso é deturpado", e quando mostram fotos de caca dizes "isso é que é o Porto real". Depois estás sempre no fórum a toda a hora... então? Que se passa contigo caro Barragon? Bem... seja o que for, tenta ser mais imparcial. É que gostas que os outros o sejam, mas senão o és, dificilmente passarás a mensagem.  Se o distrito do Porto tem mais users registados, pronto... qual é o problema? Quando Lisboa tinha mais users registados vias aqui o pessoal do Porto a tripar? Deixa as coisas fluir... e não tentes descredibilizar algo só porque não te dá jeito. Conselho de amigo... não para o fórum, mas para a vida real.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Conselho de amigo... não para o fórum, mas para a vida real.


Ai que kerido :hug:


PS: muda-me pró Porto carago. Sempre é mais um para ti e um menos para o Barragon.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Tu não estás no Porto... e essa cena de "mais um para mim, menos um para ele", é coisa que a mim não me diz nada. Mas a julgar pela quantidade de vezes que dizem isso, para vocês deve dizer algo!


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Tu não estás no Porto...


Mas porque dizes isso?
Estou em Cedofeita. Porto.
Tal como estive nos ultimos 2 anos entre Abril e a 1ª semana de Setembro.

*Deves acreditar na palavra dos outros excepto se tiveres provas em contrário. *

Conselho de amigo... não para o fórum, mas para a vida real.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

brigadinha caro sky11 :lol:

então se queres estar na lista, podes fazer quote e editar a teu belprazer  a lista é editável por todos. Mete-te lá na Invicta então :lol:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> um thread entitulado "gentes do Porto" com gajas feias de aldeias


Onde é que esse thread anda?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Acho piada ameaçares um tipo porque disse livremente que Lisboa é a cloaca da Europa,


Ahn? hno: quero provas disso...



Daniel_Portugal said:


> e no entanto, já teres feito um thread entitulado "gentes do Porto" com gajas feias de aldeias, e defenderes claramente o que te dá jeito a ti, e ao teu distrito. És muito mais parcial do que a maior parte dos foristas... ao menos alguns mais "acirrados" do Porto, são-no assumidamente, e nem sequer chegam a ser parciais. Ligam ao Porto, e não ligam ao resto... sem grandes discussões. Fazer exactamente o mesmo ao contrário, e dar ares de que se é imparcial, é que é mais errado. Estás claramente (e constantemente) do lado daqueles que são "do teu lado". Quando mostram fotos excelentes do Porto muitas vezes dizes "isso é deturpado", e quando mostram fotos de caca dizes "isso é que é o Porto real".


Fiz o thread a brincar (não sabes o que é a realidade e a ficção?) em resposta ao teu thread produtivo e criativo "Gentes de Lisboa"



Daniel_Portugal said:


> Depois estás sempre no fórum a toda a hora... então? Que se passa contigo caro Barragon?


O que é que isto tem a ver com o que estavas a falar antes e com o que estavas a falar depois :nuts: Daniel Daniel.. estás bem?



Daniel_Portugal said:


> Bem... seja o que for, tenta ser mais imparcial. É que gostas que os outros o sejam, mas senão o és, dificilmente passarás a mensagem.  Se o distrito do Porto tem mais users registados, pronto... qual é o problema? Quando Lisboa tinha mais users registados vias aqui o pessoal do Porto a tripar? Deixa as coisas fluir... e não tentes descredibilizar algo só porque não te dá jeito. Conselho de amigo... não para o fórum, mas para a vida real.


Mas eu importo-me com o Distrito do Porto ter mais pessoas? onde é que eu disse isso ? :lol: descredibilizar algo ? Estás a falar de ti ou de mim? :lol:

Daniel acorda lá um pouco para a realidade :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> Onde é que esse thread anda?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=356000

:rofl:


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Tirem o meu nome da lista. Eu já não moro em Portugal.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

^^ :hilarious

Março 2006 - há mais de 3 anos
Gostei particularmente da frase do Mod ao fechar o thread:

"Bom, *se não se importam*, eu vou fechar o thread. Barra, *se discordares*, PM me! kay:"

Ou seja, a corrupção, a troca de influências, o compadrio, o .... o ..... o ..... branqueamento de capitais já eram evidentes nessa altura.

:hilarious



PS: Mods, se discordarem desta minha boca, PM me! kay:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

o barra nessa altura não era moderador. 

o que acho engraçado é haver moderadores parciais em certas questões. um moderador num fórum serve apenas para moderar. moderar, acalmando quando há richas, e moderar, não criando ele qualquer tipo de richa. essa é a função do moderador. é claro que como sabemos, há quem goste de ter o título a bold e itálico para se sentir mais poderoso. na altura do mIRC, também havia pessoal que gostava de ser OP. 

os políticos são a mesma coisa. é tudo uma ânsia por poder. é claro que alguns políticos conseguem mesmo ter poder... já num fórum... :rofl:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

uma das provas disso, e situação que me proporciona uns bons segundos de riso, é quando se emprega o termo:

"Equipa de Moderação"


com maiúsculas e tudo! :rofl: elah! Quase ao nível de uma S.W.A.T Team :lol: GO GO GO! Target is down! :lol:

eu é que me grizo :laugh: ahahaha


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Pelha said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=356000


Thanks! Este bai directo para os bookmarks! :lol: 

Estava a pensar em ir ao Fórum da Supremacia da Raça Ariana Nortenha colocá-lo!

Para quem daqui non conheça o dito fórum, passo a transcreber de lá uma pérola:


Zagas said:


> *O meu desejo é a região acima do Mondego livrar-se de Portugal, e que preserve a sua etnia e evite quaisquer misturas com pessoas abaixo do Mondego. *
> A região a norte do Mondego é muito parecida com a região acima do Douro. Nesta região Entre Douro e Mondego o povo tem a mesma capacidade económica, ha muita iniciativa privada, fazem-se imensas fábricas e empresas nesta zona, o que contrasta radicalmente com o povo abaixo do Mondego.
> *Depois na região de Aveiro o povo tem um aspecto muito nortenho e por vezes mesmo nórdico. É em Aveiro onde costumo ver a maior % de olhos azuis quando ando na rua.*
> Depois também lembrar que o Condado Portucalense estabeleceu fronteiras no rio Mondego.


Directamente da fonte: (http://www.forum-gallaecia.net/viewtopic.php?t=74)

:rofl:

PS: Quaisquer pessoas aqui do SSC que encontrem por lá não é mera coincidência! São fáceis de identificar


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

Barragon said:


> Dani já que fazes os updates dos estrangeiros também poderias fazer dos 203248 Lisboetas e Sadinos que faltam aí :lol:


Não, que esses são concorrência!


----------



## vinc7e (Jan 27, 2009)

E eu?? num conto 

lol


----------



## cmmaia (Jun 13, 2009)

Bem, sou recém-chegado e sou do Distrito do Porto (mais propriamente do concelho/cidade da Maia) :yes:


----------



## Daniela_Artur (Dec 2, 2007)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> E aí galera, tudo jóia?! Como é? Já começaram as obras em Manaus para o Brasil 2014? O Vivaldão vai ser demolido e reconstruído... ou apenas remodelado?


Ele será demolido para a construção de uma nova arena muito bonita no valor de 400 milhoes de reais com capacidade de 60 mil torcedores. As obras do centro de convençoes que ficará ao lado do estádio já iniciaram, estão aguardando o processo de licitação para o início das obras da arena Amazônia!


----------



## Daniela_Artur (Dec 2, 2007)

Barragon said:


> Dani já que fazes os updates dos estrangeiros também poderias fazer dos 203248 Lisboetas e Sadinos que faltam aí :lol:


E como faço?:colgate:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Não era para você garota. Era para o Daniéu


----------



## Daniela_Artur (Dec 2, 2007)

Barragon said:


> Não era para você garota. Era para o Daniéu


A ok!:rofl:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Daniela_Artur said:


> Ele será demolido para a construção de uma nova arena muito bonita no valor de 400 milhoes de reais com capacidade de 60 mil torcedores. As obras do centro de convençoes que ficará ao lado do estádio já iniciaram, estão aguardando o processo de licitação para o início das obras da arena Amazônia!


Manaus teve muita sorte, mas foi merecida. Parabéns!

Com 12 estádios num país tão grande era quase impossível fazer uma distribuição perfeita. Acho que houve só um erro. O Nordeste ficou com 4 estádios e o Norte só com 1. 

Não faz sentido o estádio em Natal, tão próximo de Recife e de Fortaleza. O estádio que ficou para Natal deveria ter ficado para Belém do Pará, você não acha? 

O mapa ficaria mais equilibrado.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Bom, isso também não tem que ser meramente por distribuição equitativa, são os melhores projectos que ganham...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Barragon said:


> Dani já que fazes os updates dos estrangeiros também poderias fazer dos 203248 Lisboetas e Sadinos que faltam aí :lol:


Eu faço updates daqueles que vejo que são novos. Se Lisboa e Setúbal têm 203248 novos, podes fazer tu o update que certamente saberás melhor os nomes deles :lol: 

nesta página está um tipo de braga e outro do porto que não foram adicionados. vou adicioná-los.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Azul - utilizadores com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 116* (66/17/33/0)
cmmaia
borboleta
maiato
MeninadoMar
o_meu_porto
newsgirl
nexp
Priconsul
cuica77
masterbyte
jnuno64
J.Silva
delcimetro
tripanario
dementedway
puxar_ferro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime (Porto)
ermesinde (Ermesinde)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan (Santo Tirso)
ya_porto (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
Andre_Filipe (Porto)
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a (Porto)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P (Porto)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
cimbalino


*Distrito de Lisboa - 86* (50/8/28/0)
DinamiT (Loures)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
IMPÉRIO_PT (Tercena)
Xico205 (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 58* (36/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
madame min (Coimbra)
sapo cocas (Coimbra)
castela (Coimbra)
Joao Ratão (Coimbra)
Rantanplan (Coimbra)
Artur Oliveira (Coimbra)
msbar (Coimbra)
BCantante (Coimbra)
LuisMocho (Coimbra)
RuiAvelar (Coimbra)
mikeger (Coimbra)
Carvalho Pinto (?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 36* (22/4/10/0)
Vinc7e
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 21* (18/2/1/0)
alldayeveryday (Almada)
Barragon (Barreiro)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Ondas (Montijo)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
rfthunder (Almada)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Ricardo Jorge (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 13* (6/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Cavis Ribeirus (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (3/2/3/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)


*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (1/1/0/1)
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 1* (0/0/1/0)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *(0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22* (16/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Moçambique - 1
beto_chaves (Chokwé)

*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 386
Total de forumers activos: 267*


----------



## magnotico (Oct 3, 2008)

Podem contar aí com o magnotico, que é um moço simpático de Alverca, no distrito de Lisboa!  lol


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Se alguém quiser fazer o favor, metam o ImpérioPT e o Gustavo_Almeida a vermelho, um porque é clone do ruben.briosa e foi banido, se não forem os dois...

Ah, e já agora retirem 10 ao Porto, porque estão na lista são 106 e não 116...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Azul - utilizadores com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 106* (68/8/30/0)
cmmaia
borboleta
maiato
MeninadoMar
o_meu_porto
newsgirl
nexp
Priconsul
cuica77
masterbyte
jnuno64
J.Silva
delcimetro
tripanario
dementedway
puxar_ferro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime (Porto)
ermesinde (Ermesinde)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan (Santo Tirso)
ya_porto (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
Andre_Filipe (Porto)
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a (Porto)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P (Porto)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
cimbalino


*Distrito de Lisboa - 87* (51/8/28/0)
magnotico (Alverca)
DinamiT (Loures)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Ricardo Jorge (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
IMPÉRIO_PT (Tercena)
Xico205 (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 58* (36/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
madame min (Coimbra)
sapo cocas (Coimbra)
castela (Coimbra)
Joao Ratão (Coimbra)
Rantanplan (Coimbra)
Artur Oliveira (Coimbra)
msbar (Coimbra)
BCantante (Coimbra)
LuisMocho (Coimbra)
RuiAvelar (Coimbra)
mikeger (Coimbra)
Carvalho Pinto (?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 36* (22/4/10/0)
Vinc7e
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 21* (18/2/1/0)
alldayeveryday (Almada)
Barragon (Barreiro)
pauloluso (Montijo)
Ondas (Montijo)
fidalgo (Miraventos)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
rfthunder (Almada)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Ricardo Jorge (Setúbal)
Al-Madan (Almada)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
neptunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 13* (6/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Cavis Ribeirus (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 8* (3/2/3/0)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)


*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (1/1/0/1)
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 1* (0/0/1/0)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *(0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22* (16/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Moçambique - 1
beto_chaves (Chokwé)

*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 387
Total de forumers activos: 270*


----------



## Daniela_Artur (Dec 2, 2007)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> Manaus teve muita sorte, mas foi merecida. Parabéns!
> 
> Com 12 estádios num país tão grande era quase impossível fazer uma distribuição perfeita. Acho que houve só um erro. O Nordeste ficou com 4 estádios e o Norte só com 1.
> 
> ...


Com certeza!:yes:


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

A borboleta actualmente não esta no Porto! 
Por isso está mal colocada na secção Porto!


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

^^A borboleta? 
Hummmmmm :lovethem:


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

Sky11 said:


> ^^A borboleta?
> Hummmmmm :lovethem:


Seu linguarudo! :bash:

(smile)


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Eh pá, eu sempre que vejo o nome deste thread com a palavra "Totalitária" lembro-me de um controlo soviético em regime totalitário. Uma espécie de lista negra do KGB...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

:lol::nuts:


----------



## PJviana (Dec 19, 2007)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> Então fizeste uma pergunta e respondeste-te a ti mesmo? :lol:


Eu sou uma pessoa moderna! :lol: Respondo por mim e pelos outros!


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Azul - utilizadores com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 106* (68/8/30/0)
cmmaia
borboleta
maiato
MeninadoMar
o_meu_porto
newsgirl
nexp
Priconsul
cuica77
masterbyte
jnuno64
J.Silva
delcimetro
tripanario
dementedway
puxar_ferro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime (Porto)
ermesinde (Ermesinde)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan (Santo Tirso)
ya_porto (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
Andre_Filipe (Porto)
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a (Porto)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P (Porto)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
cimbalino


*Distrito de Lisboa - 89* (53/8/28/0)
Tlaloc_pt (Odivelas)
Gillemos (Mira-Sintra)
magnotico (Alverca)
DinamiT (Loures)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
IMPÉRIO_PT (Tercena)
Xico205 (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 58* (36/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
madame min (Coimbra)
sapo cocas (Coimbra)
castela (Coimbra)
Joao Ratão (Coimbra)
Rantanplan (Coimbra)
Artur Oliveira (Coimbra)
msbar (Coimbra)
BCantante (Coimbra)
LuisMocho (Coimbra)
RuiAvelar (Coimbra)
mikeger (Coimbra)
Carvalho Pinto (?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 36* (22/4/10/0)
Vinc7e
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 21* (19/1/1/0)
alldayeveryday (Almada)
Barragon (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
fidalgo (Miraventos, Palmela)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
j0ny (Setúbal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Ondas (Montijo)
pauloluso (Montijo)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
rfthunder (Almada)
Ricardo Jorge (Setúbal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
Al-Madan (Almada)
nepTunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 13* (6/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Cavis Ribeirus (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 10* (5/2/3/0)
Maxair (Alcains)
-HD- (Alcains)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)


*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (1/1/0/1)
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Distrito de Santarém - 3* (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (2/0/1/0)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)
Tiago Lopes Botelho (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *(0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22* (16/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Moçambique - 1
beto_chaves (Chokwé)

*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 392
Total de utilizadores activos: 276*


----------



## rcalmeida (Jun 23, 2009)

Adicionado

Azul - utilizadores com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


Distrito do Porto - 106 (68/8/30/0)
cmmaia
borboleta
maiato
MeninadoMar
o_meu_porto
newsgirl
nexp
Priconsul
cuica77
masterbyte
jnuno64
J.Silva
delcimetro
tripanario
dementedway
puxar_ferro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime (Porto)
ermesinde (Ermesinde)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan (Santo Tirso)
ya_porto (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
Andre_Filipe (Porto)
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a (Porto)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P (Porto)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
hiong_nu (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
cimbalino


Distrito de Lisboa - 90 (54/8/28/0)
Rcalmeida(Sintra)
Tlaloc_pt (Odivelas)
Gillemos (Mira-Sintra)
magnotico (Alverca)
DinamiT (Loures)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
IMPÉRIO_PT (Tercena)
Xico205 (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

Distrito de Coimbra - 58 (36/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
madame min (Coimbra)
sapo cocas (Coimbra)
castela (Coimbra)
Joao Ratão (Coimbra)
Rantanplan (Coimbra)
Artur Oliveira (Coimbra)
msbar (Coimbra)
BCantante (Coimbra)
LuisMocho (Coimbra)
RuiAvelar (Coimbra)
mikeger (Coimbra)
Carvalho Pinto (?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

Distrito de Braga - 36 (22/4/10/0)
Vinc7e
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

Distrito de Setúbal - 21 (19/1/1/0)
alldayeveryday (Almada)
Barragon (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
fidalgo (Miraventos, Palmela)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
j0ny (Setúbal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Ondas (Montijo)
pauloluso (Montijo)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
rfthunder (Almada)
Ricardo Jorge (Setúbal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
Al-Madan (Almada)
nepTunuspt (Setúbal)

Distrito de Viseu - 13 (6/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Cavis Ribeirus (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

Distrito de Castelo Branco - 10 (5/2/3/0)
Maxair (Alcains)
-HD- (Alcains)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

Distrito de Aveiro - 5 (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

Distrito da Guarda - 4 (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)


Distrito de Faro - 3 (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

Madeira - 3 (1/1/0/1)
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85
NewTomorrow

Distrito de Santarém - 3 (1/1/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

Distrito de Évora - 2 (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

Distrito de Portalegre - 2 (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

Distrito de Vila Real - 2 (2/0/1/0)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)
Tiago Lopes Botelho (Vila Real)

Distrito de Bragança - 1 (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

Açores - 1 (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

Distrito de Leiria - 1 (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22 (16/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Moçambique - 1
beto_chaves (Chokwé)

TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 392
Total de utilizadores activos: 276


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Excelente ideia, Ricardo Jorge :applause: No entanto não vale a pena o esforço...


----------



## rcalmeida (Jun 23, 2009)

Ponham-me no distrito de Lisboa,em Sintra,sff:cheers1:
Já somos 90:nocrook:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Somos mais... andam aí muitos de lisboa e que não estão ali.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

rpc08 said:


> Excelente ideia, Ricardo Jorge :applause: No entanto não vale a pena o esforço...


Contraditório, não?


----------



## GND (May 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

o escalabitano era clone...


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Barragon said:


> o escalabitano era clone...


Por acaso não seria um dos meus 2 clones? Só conheço 1.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Barragon said:


> o escalabitano era clone...


De quem?


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sky11 said:


> Contraditório, não?


Não. As ideias aqui apresentadas pelo Ricardo Jorge (foi ele também quem sugeriu a divisão de cores que eu depois completei na lista) são boas, mas tendo em conta que a lista em si é cada vez mais uma farsa, não vale a pena nos estarmos a dar ao trabalho para a colocar melhor...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Não me levem a mal os que têm tido tamanho trabalho com esta lista ao longo de meses, mas a verdade é que eu prefiro a outra, que apesar de incompleta, são os próprios forumers que votam - apesar de ter o erro crasso de permitir votos múltiplos. Não faz grande sentido nesta lista termos pessoal que fez 1 post e foi-se embora à sua vida, tal como não faz sentido as sucessivas acusações de tentativas de favorecimento de umas regiões em detrimento das restantes...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

É a minha impressão ou o número de utilizadores activos está a descer?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

é do verom.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

É verdade sim...
Já não há pachorra para ser activo neste fórum.
Eu já me tornei passivo à bué..........


----------



## J.Silva (Mar 17, 2009)

Sky11 said:


> É verdade sim...
> Já não há pachorra para ser activo neste fórum.
> Eu já me tornei passivo à bué..........


LOL

eu aí nessa lista estou incluido no Porto, ja na primeira tambem estava...
mas eu resido em Barcelos, apesar de tar a maior parte do tempo em Lisboa a trabalhar...
adoro o Porto e ja la trablhei uns tempos, mas estou mal contabilizado... lol
residencia so mesmo em Barcelos e Lisboa, Porto é so passagem entre uma e outra....


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Reflex, recebeste a minha PM?


----------



## _Rick_ (Nov 3, 2007)

Azul - utilizadores com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 103* (66/8/28/1)
cmmaia
borboleta
maiato
MeninadoMar
o_meu_porto
newsgirl
nexp
Priconsul
cuica77
masterbyte
jnuno64
delcimetro
tripanario
dementedway
puxar_ferro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime (Porto)
ermesinde (Ermesinde)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan (Santo Tirso)
ya_porto (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
Andre_Filipe (Porto)
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a (Porto)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P (Porto)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
MAD_MAX (Porto)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
cimbalino
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)

*Distrito de Lisboa - 89* (53/8/28/0)
Edward_Cintra(Lisboa/Barbados)
rcalmeida(Sintra)
Tlaloc_pt (Odivelas)
Gillemos (Mira-Sintra)
magnotico (Alverca)
DinamiT (Loures)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
Xico205 (Lisboa)
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 60* (36/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
madame min (Coimbra)
sapo cocas (Coimbra)
castela (Coimbra)
Joao Ratão (Coimbra)
Rantanplan (Coimbra)
Artur Oliveira (Coimbra)
msbar (Coimbra)
BCantante (Coimbra)
LuisMocho (Coimbra)
RuiAvelar (Coimbra)
mikeger (Coimbra)
Carvalho Pinto (?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 37* (23/4/10/0)
J.Silva (Barcelos/Lisboa)
Vinc7e
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 21* (19/1/1/0)
alldayeveryday (Almada)
Barragon (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
fidalgo (Miraventos, Palmela)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
j0ny (Setúbal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Ondas (Montijo)
pauloluso (Montijo)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
rfthunder (Almada)
Ricardo Jorge (Setúbal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
Al-Madan (Almada)
nepTunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 13* (6/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Cavis Ribeirus (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 10* (5/2/3/0)
Maxair (Alcains)
-HD- (Alcains)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)

*Distrito de Santarém - 4* (1/2/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
GND
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (1/1/0/1)
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (2/0/1/0)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)
Tiago Lopes Botelho (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *(0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22* (16/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Moçambique - 1
beto_chaves (Chokwé)

*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 384
Total de utilizadores activos: 270*

Actualizações:
Introduzi os últimos pedidos (GND, rcalmeida, J.Silva) e voltei a contar as pessoas pois alguns números não correspondiam à quantidade de nomes.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Acho piada a essa ratação de membros do Porto. Estavam 106, de repente aparecem 103 a propósito de quê?


----------



## _Rick_ (Nov 3, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Acho piada a essa ratação de membros do Porto. Estavam 106, de repente aparecem 103 a propósito de quê?


Se em vez de refilares logo tivesses parado para ler o que escrevi no post anterior, já terias a resposta:


_Rick_ said:


> Actualizações:
> Introduzi os últimos pedidos (GND, rcalmeida, J.Silva) e voltei a contar as pessoas pois alguns números não correspondiam à quantidade de nomes.


Basicamente a contagem estava mal feita e haviam menos nomes do que o número indicava. Se reparares bem o mesmo aconteceu em Lisboa onde apesar de ter acrescentado 2 nomes, o número de pessoas manteve-se. 

Além disso atendi ao pedido do J.Silva que disse para o retirarem do distrito do Porto pois não está associado a ele mas sim a Barcelos e Lisboa (podes verificar que o coloquei em Braga).

Ainda tirei uns clones (isso efectivamente esqueci-me de dizer). Um deles é do Porto realmente. O ermesinde/hioung_nu (deixei ermesinde apenas). Também retirei o Gustavo_Almeida de Lisboa. Não faz sentido contar o mesmo user não sei quantas vezes.

Também notei incongruências na distribuição de users no Porto. Por exemplo a Borboleta não tem mais de 30 posts logo estaria a azul e não a preto (e não é o único caso) mas nem alterei isso porque sei o quão picuinhas tu és com alguém mexer no que fizeste.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

E ainda te faltou 1: o Mad_Max2 é clone do Mad_Max e estão lá os 2...


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Acho piada a essa ratação de membros do Porto. Estavam 106, de repente aparecem 103 a propósito de quê?


Calma moço, não te enerves, só roubámos 3 pontos cá para a capital, no âmbito do processo da marquise dourada!!! Se recorresses, perdias o campeonato por 2 pontos!!!


----------



## _Rick_ (Nov 3, 2007)

Reflex said:


> E ainda te faltou 1: o Mad_Max2 é clone do Mad_Max e estão lá os 2...


ok. Corrigido na nova versão kay:
Acrescentei mais uns também que apanhei enquanto lia os threads. Muitos mais devem faltar.



Azul - utilizadores com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 102* (66/8/27/1)
cmmaia
borboleta
maiato
MeninadoMar
o_meu_porto
newsgirl
nexp
Priconsul
cuica77
masterbyte
jnuno64
delcimetro
tripanario
dementedway
puxar_ferro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime (Porto)
ermesinde (Ermesinde)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan (Santo Tirso)
ya_porto (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
Andre_Filipe (Porto)
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a (Porto)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P (Porto)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
cimbalino
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)

*Distrito de Lisboa - 105* (59/15/31/0)
Edward_Cintra(Lisboa/Barbados)
rcalmeida(Sintra)
Bugio de Oeiras(Oeiras)
RoadsterRunner(Lisboa)
Alf2009
A J(Oeiras)
Urbanmaking
Aspire(Lisboa/Badajoz)
Tlaloc_pt (Odivelas)
Gillemos (Mira-Sintra)
magnotico (Alverca)
DinamiT (Loures)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
Xico205 (Lisboa)
kraizy(Lisboa)
Hugo PDN (Lisboa)
Ricardo_PT
Zurb
Gregpt(Cascais)
Farim(Lisboa)
Jotinha
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
marcelino_pt
(Cascais)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
marcelino_pt
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 60* (36/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
madame min (Coimbra)
sapo cocas (Coimbra)
castela (Coimbra)
Joao Ratão (Coimbra)
Rantanplan (Coimbra)
Artur Oliveira (Coimbra)
msbar (Coimbra)
BCantante (Coimbra)
LuisMocho (Coimbra)
RuiAvelar (Coimbra)
mikeger (Coimbra)
Carvalho Pinto (?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 37* (23/4/10/0)
J.Silva (Barcelos/Lisboa)
Vinc7e
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 21* (19/1/1/0)
alldayeveryday (Almada)
Barragon (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
fidalgo (Miraventos, Palmela)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
j0ny (Setúbal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Ondas (Montijo)
pauloluso (Montijo)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
rfthunder (Almada)
Ricardo Jorge (Setúbal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
Al-Madan (Almada)
nepTunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 13* (6/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Cavis Ribeirus (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 10* (5/2/3/0)
Maxair (Alcains)
-HD- (Alcains)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)

*Distrito de Santarém - 4* (1/2/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
GND
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (1/1/0/1)
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (2/0/1/0)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)
Tiago Lopes Botelho (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *(0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22* (16/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Moçambique - 1
beto_chaves (Chokwé)

*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 384
Total de utilizadores activos: 270*


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Azul - utilizadores com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets


*Distrito do Porto - 107* (68/10/27/1)
PlanITvalleyVoice
Spooky690
knunk
RickValente
cmmaia
hiong_nu
borboleta
maiato
MeninadoMar
o_meu_porto
newsgirl
nexp
Priconsul
cuica77
masterbyte
jnuno64
delcimetro
tripanario
dementedway
puxar_ferro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime (Porto)
ermesinde (Ermesinde)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan (Santo Tirso)
ya_porto (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
Andre_Filipe (Porto)
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a (Porto)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P (Porto)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
cimbalino
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)

*Distrito de Lisboa - 105* (59/15/31/0)
Edward_Cintra(Lisboa/Barbados)
rcalmeida(Sintra)
Bugio de Oeiras(Oeiras)
RoadsterRunner(Lisboa)
Alf2009
A J(Oeiras)
Urbanmaking
Aspire(Lisboa/Badajoz)
Tlaloc_pt (Odivelas)
Gillemos (Mira-Sintra)
magnotico (Alverca)
DinamiT (Loures)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
Xico205 (Lisboa)
kraizy(Lisboa)
Hugo PDN (Lisboa)
Ricardo_PT
Zurb
Gregpt(Cascais)
Farim(Lisboa)
Jotinha
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
marcelino_pt
(Cascais)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
marcelino_pt
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 60* (36/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
madame min (Coimbra)
sapo cocas (Coimbra)
castela (Coimbra)
Joao Ratão (Coimbra)
Rantanplan (Coimbra)
Artur Oliveira (Coimbra)
msbar (Coimbra)
BCantante (Coimbra)
LuisMocho (Coimbra)
RuiAvelar (Coimbra)
mikeger (Coimbra)
Carvalho Pinto (?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 37* (23/4/10/0)
J.Silva (Barcelos/Lisboa)
Vinc7e
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 21* (19/1/1/0)
alldayeveryday (Almada)
Barragon (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
fidalgo (Miraventos, Palmela)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
j0ny (Setúbal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Ondas (Montijo)
pauloluso (Montijo)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
rfthunder (Almada)
Ricardo Jorge (Setúbal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
Al-Madan (Almada)
nepTunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 13* (6/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Cavis Ribeirus (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 10* (5/2/3/0)
Maxair (Alcains)
-HD- (Alcains)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)

*Distrito de Santarém - 4* (1/2/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
GND
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (1/1/0/1)
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (2/0/1/0)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)
Tiago Lopes Botelho (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *(0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)


*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22* (16/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Moçambique - 1
beto_chaves (Chokwé)

*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 389
Total de utilizadores activos: 272*


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Como se faz com o PlaniTvalleyvoice?

O Steve Lewis está a viver na AMP, embora seja americano. É de adicionar, não? Temos contado as pessoas pelos lugares onde elas estão. Vou adicionar.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Reflex said:


> E ainda te faltou 1: o Mad_Max2 é clone do Mad_Max e estão lá os 2...


Vou-lhe perguntar para ter a certeza.


----------



## GND (May 25, 2009)

...


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Azul - utilizadores com menos de 30 posts ou com frequência de 0,03 ou menos posts por dia (menos de um post por mês)
Cinzento - utilizadores fantasma, inactivos (mais de 3 meses sem posts)
Vermelho - utilizadores banidos, contas falsas, sock-puppets

*Distrito do Porto - 107* (68/10/27/1)
PlanITvalleyVoice
Spooky690
knunk
RickValente
cmmaia
hiong_nu
borboleta
maiato
MeninadoMar
o_meu_porto
newsgirl
nexp
Priconsul
cuica77
masterbyte
jnuno64
delcimetro
tripanario
dementedway
puxar_ferro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime (Porto)
ermesinde (Ermesinde)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan (Santo Tirso)
ya_porto (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
Andre_Filipe (Porto)
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a (Porto)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P (Porto)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
cimbalino
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)

*Distrito de Lisboa - 105* (59/15/31/0)
Edward_Cintra(Lisboa/Barbados)
rcalmeida(Sintra)
Bugio de Oeiras(Oeiras)
RoadsterRunner(Lisboa)
Alf2009
A J(Oeiras)
Urbanmaking
Aspire(Lisboa/Badajoz)
Tlaloc_pt (Odivelas)
Gillemos (Mira-Sintra)
magnotico (Alverca)
DinamiT (Loures)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
Xico205 (Lisboa)
kraizy(Lisboa)
Hugo PDN (Lisboa)
Ricardo_PT
Zurb
Gregpt(Cascais)
Farim(Lisboa)
Jotinha
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
marcelino_pt
(Cascais)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
marcelino_pt
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)

*Distrito de Coimbra - 60* (36/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
madame min (Coimbra)
sapo cocas (Coimbra)
castela (Coimbra)
Joao Ratão (Coimbra)
Rantanplan (Coimbra)
Artur Oliveira (Coimbra)
msbar (Coimbra)
BCantante (Coimbra)
LuisMocho (Coimbra)
RuiAvelar (Coimbra)
mikeger (Coimbra)
Carvalho Pinto (?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

*Distrito de Braga - 37* (23/4/10/0)
J.Silva (Barcelos/Lisboa)
Vinc7e
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)

*Distrito de Setúbal - 21* (19/1/1/0)
alldayeveryday (Almada)
Barragon (Barreiro)
caja (Sines)
fidalgo (Miraventos, Palmela)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
j0ny (Setúbal)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
Luís Raposo Alves (Bragança/Almada)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
MPC_PT (Charneca da Caparica)
Ondas (Montijo)
pauloluso (Montijo)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
rfthunder (Almada)
Ricardo Jorge (Setúbal)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
Al-Madan (Almada)
nepTunuspt (Setúbal)

*Distrito de Viseu - 13* (6/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Cavis Ribeirus (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

*Distrito de Castelo Branco - 10* (5/2/3/0)
Maxair (Alcains)
-HD- (Alcains)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)

*Distrito de Aveiro - 5* (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)

*Distrito da Guarda - 4* (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)

*Distrito de Santarém - 4* (1/2/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
GND
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

*Distrito de Faro - 3* (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

*Madeira - 3* (1/1/0/1)
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85
NewTomorrow

*Distrito de Évora - 2* (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

*Distrito de Portalegre - 2* (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

*Distrito de Vila Real - 2* (2/0/1/0)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)
Tiago Lopes Botelho (Vila Real)

*Distrito de Bragança - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)

*Açores - 1* (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

*Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 *(0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)

*Distrito de Leiria - 1* (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)

*Distrito de Beja - 1* (0/1/0/0)
joaoespinho (Beja)

*NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22* (16/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 

Moçambique - 1
beto_chaves (Chokwé)

*TOTAL DE UTILIZADORES DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS : 390
Total de utilizadores activos: 273*

Báx'Alentéjo faz a sua estrẽĩa à manêra, e ê faç'mil e quat'centes postes!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Estavas pedrado :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Segundo o novo counter temos 343 tugas epper:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Não, porque os guests também contam...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: então já vão nos 400

Guests de uma figa :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Country	Visitors	

1. Portugal	1,060	
2. Brazil	112	
3. Spain	94	
4. France	59	
5. United States	37	
6. United Kingdom	35	
7. Poland	18	
8. Germany	16	
9. Switzerland	13	
10. Netherlands	12	
11. Venezuela	10	
12. Italy	9	
13. Colombia	8	
14. Canada	8	
15. United Arab Emirates	8	
16. Mexico	7	
17. Australia	7	
18. China	5	
19. Romania	5	
20. Unknown - European Union	5	

Os Polacos gostam de nós :lol:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

*1500 dias, 1500 posts...*

1500 dias, 1500 posts! Ora aí está! 

E tenham um bom feriado de 15 de Agosto!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim senhora... só 15 :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Entretanto já há muitos para adicionar :lol: 

Tenho em mira mais um 4 ou 5 da minha zona. O problema é que estão sempre a chegar e actualizar torna-se chato :|


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Já agora, é só impressão minha ou o Serial Man deveria estar no distrito de Setúbal?


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Barragon said:


> Country	Visitors
> 
> 1. Portugal	1,060
> 2. Brazil	112
> ...


Passado um mesito...os polacos continuam em 7º.

1. Portugal 14,638	
2. Brazil 1,930	
3. Spain 1,498	
4. France 886	
5. United Kingdom 562	
6. United States 521	
7. Poland 340	
8. Germany 281	
9. Netherlands 213	
10. Venezuela 196	
11. Italy 184	
12. Canada 179	
13. Mexico 148	
14. Switzerland 112	
15. Philippines 91	
16. China 84	
17. India 82	
18. United Arab Emirates 78	
19. Argentina 76	
20. Australia 73


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Notamos algumas movimentações :lol:

14.000 tugas já sabem quem és Ref :lol:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

porque é que a lista nao é actualizada?


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

Barragon said:


> Porque rapaz?


Porque eu quero começar tudo de novo...


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Uau que emoção... tou todo arrepiadinho :nuts:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> porque é que a lista nao é actualizada?


Porque quem a actualizava fartou-se de ver o seu trabalho criticado (e até "apagado") por quem não a actualiza.

Estão à vontade para a actualizar.


----------



## Mr. OLIPOPS (Jan 4, 2010)

Podem acrescentar Gondomar, do lado sul do Douro.


----------



## migminho (Jul 27, 2009)

Acrescentem aí! 

Lagoa, ilha de São Miguel


----------



## Tom_Lisboa (Jul 6, 2007)

Actualmente Chicago, IL


----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

Eu sou de Mafamude.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Não sei se ele queria ver isto divulgado mas trabalha nos bombeiros





depois se quiserem apagar o post estão à vontade


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

Ricardo_PT said:


> Eu sou de Mafamude.



sempre pensei que fosses da mouralandia.


subiste meio ponto na minha consideração , só a tua assinatura é que te borra a pintura.


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

Já agora eu sou de Rio Tinto City.


----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

51-51-HT said:


> sempre pensei que fosses da mouralandia.
> 
> 
> subiste meio ponto na minha consideração , só a tua assinatura é que te borra a pintura.



Nem me fales dessa gentinha :bash:, Mafamude é uma bela terra.

E que tal agora?


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

Ricardo_PT said:


> Nem me fales dessa gentinha :bash:, Mafamude é uma bela terra.
> 
> E que tal agora?



esta melhor mas continuo a desconfiar de ti, porque abriste o thread "CREL"???


----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

Porque li no público o que tinha acontecido.


----------



## xdexina (Jun 30, 2008)

Eh pah eu sou de FARO! xD
ahah:lol::lol:


----------



## AZT2009 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sou de azeitão em Setúbal.


----------



## daniel2009 (May 15, 2009)

eu sou de Mirandela, Braganca.


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Fui da Amadora, Porcalhota.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Mirandela, belas alheiras... e bonita terra 
Agora vou ser de Pádua por 5 meses


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

Sou de Gondomar , já agora o que se passou com o forum que estive uma semana sem poder participar???


----------



## rcalmeida (Jun 23, 2009)

51-51-HT said:


> Sou de Gondomar , já agora o que se passou com o forum que estive uma semana sem poder participar???


deves ter estado de brig(?)


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

*Três perguntas irrelevantes:*
- Vale a pena isto?
- Porque é que não actualizam a lista?
- Somos de onde… da terra de nascimento com residência ou, da de residência dita de principal?


----------



## Vítor Vaz (May 20, 2010)

Olá sou o Vítor Vaz e sou de Ovar...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Bem vindo kay:


----------



## Zéfiro (May 2, 2010)

EU SOU DA *GRANDE LISBOA*


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Essa pequena aldeia :yes:


----------



## M.OPO (Mar 6, 2010)

+ um para o Grande Porto .


----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

EU SOU DA PEQUENA E MÉDIA LISBOA


----------



## M.OPO (Mar 6, 2010)

isso fica onde ?


----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

Junto à grande lisboa.


----------



## M.OPO (Mar 6, 2010)

ok, parece-me bem regionalizada essa zona .


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

M.OPO said:


> isso fica onde ?




Na Porcalhota como diz o Sr Hermmando


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Porcalhota 'e a antiga designaçao da actual cidade da Amadora.


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

^^ nao sabia. Chamava-se Porcalhota em vez de Amadora ???? loolll


----------



## Babete (May 3, 2010)

Nasci em Lisboa e moro na Amora


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Assim é que é... mudares para a margem sul epper:


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

Já está na altura de alguém fazer uma nova lista de users por região.


----------



## Viva_a_Historia (Jan 28, 2009)

Mete-me em Coimbra.


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

Pax-Julia said:


> Bem, podem colocar-me em BEJA  sou novo cá como inscrito, mas visitante há já dois anos...


és de Beja cidade?


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

Distrito do Porto - 112 (68/10/27/1)
King_PT (Valongo)
marciomaco (Santo Tirso)
simaocdt (Trofa)
51-51-HT 
PlanITvalleyVoice
Carlosmoya (Maia)
Spooky690
knunk
RickValente
cmmaia
hiong_nu
borboleta
maiato
MeninadoMar
o_meu_porto
newsgirl
nexp
Priconsul
cuica77
masterbyte
jnuno64
delcimetro
tripanario
dementedway
puxar_ferro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime (Porto)
ermesinde (Ermesinde)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan (Santo Tirso)
ya_porto (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
Andre_Filipe (Porto)
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a (Porto)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P (Porto)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
cimbalino
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
M.OPO (Porto)
Distrito
de Lisboa - 114 (59/15/31/0)
Lampião (Lisboa)
Ricardo_PT (Lisboa)
Zéfiro (Lisboa)
lluis (Queluz)
subLiminar (Oeiras)
limaporlx (Lisboa) 
lmpanp (Estoril)
AG239 (Agualva)
RoadsterRunner(Lisboa) 
Luís Raposo Alves(Lisboa)
Edward_Cintra(Lisboa/Barbados)
rcalmeida(Sintra)
Bugio de Oeiras(Oeiras)
RoadsterRunner(Lisboa)
Alf2009
A J(Oeiras)
Urbanmaking
Aspire(Lisboa/Badajoz)
Tlaloc_pt (Odivelas)
Gillemos (Mira-Sintra)
magnotico (Alverca)
DinamiT (Loures)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
Xico205 (Lisboa)
kraizy(Lisboa)
Hugo PDN (Lisboa)
Ricardo_PT
Zurb
Gregpt(Cascais)
Farim(Lisboa)
Jotinha
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
marcelino_pt
(Cascais)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)
rbaps (Lisboa)

Distrito de Coimbra - 61 (36/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
madame min (Coimbra)
sapo cocas (Coimbra)
castela (Coimbra)
Joao Ratão (Coimbra)
Rantanplan (Coimbra)
Artur Oliveira (Coimbra)
msbar (Coimbra)
BCantante (Coimbra)
LuisMocho (Coimbra)
RuiAvelar (Coimbra)
mikeger (Coimbra)
Carvalho Pinto (?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Coimbra)

Distrito de Braga - 44 (23/4/10/0)

Tiago Dias (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Amares, Braga)
gifted (Guimarães)
paumar (Guimarães)
J.Silva (Barcelos/Lisboa)
Vinc7e
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)
RPMT22(Guimarães)
Jose Maia(Barcelos)

Distrito de Setúbal - 23 (19/1/1/0)

ptsyndicate (Amora) 
Miguel Correia (Charneca de Caparica)
alldayeveryday (Almada)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Hellbot (Barreiro)
paradise at Tagus (Barreiro)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
nepTunuspt (Setúbal)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Ricardo Jorge (Setúbal)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
AZT2009 (Azeitão)
caja (Sines)
fidalgo (Miraventos, Palmela)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ondas (Montijo)
pauloluso (Montijo)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
rfthunder (Almada)
Al-Madan (Almada)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
Babete (Amora)

Distrito de Viseu - 15 (6/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Cavis Ribeirus (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

Distrito de Castelo Branco - 12 (5/2/3/0)
Maxair (Alcains)
-HD- (Alcains)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)
amsl (Castelo Branco)
JB. (Castelo Branco)

Distrito de Aveiro - 6 (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)
Vítor Vaz (Ovar)
zigurate (Santa Maria da feira)
porto_kale (Espinho)

Distrito da Guarda - 4 (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)

Distrito de Santarém - 4 (1/2/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
GND
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

Distrito de Faro - 3 (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

Madeira - 3 (1/1/0/1)
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85
NewTomorrow

Distrito de Évora - 2 (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

Distrito de Portalegre - 2 (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

Distrito de Vila Real - 2 (2/0/1/0)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)
Tiago Lopes Botelho (Vila Real)

Distrito de Bragança - 2 (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)
daniel2009 (Bragança)

Açores - 2 (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)
PJviana (Viana do Castelo)

Distrito de Leiria - 1 (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)

Distrito de Beja - 2 (0/1/0/0)
joaoespinho (Beja)
Pax-Julia 

Ilhas - 1
migminho

NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22 (16/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Oponopono (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 
Tom_Lisboa 

Moçambique - 1
beto_chaves (Chokwé)


Em actualização agradeço a vossa colaboração.
Obrigado.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

fizeste de cabeça wolf?


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

ja sei que nao vais comigo mas acrescenta me no Porto


----------



## Babete (May 3, 2010)

Amora - Setúbal, please


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

costa said:


> fizeste de cabeça wolf?


hno:
Estou a actualizar o que existe!:bash:^^


----------



## Hellbot (Nov 20, 2009)

Boas!

Barreiro - Setúbal

Abraços.


----------



## AG239 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wolf2009 said:


> hno:
> Estou a actualizar o que existe!:bash:^^


E eu não existo? :rant:

:lol:


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

Passem a mensagem de que eu estou a actualizar a lista, para quem não entrou até July 13th, 2009, 05:37 AM me dizer, esta foi altura em que foi feita a última lista.


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Cidade de Castelo Branco, Distrito de Castelo Branco


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

Cidade do Barreiro (distrito de Setúbal).

Cumps.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Faltam pelo menos o RoadsterRunner e o Oponopono...

Há aqui tanta mas tanta gente que ou já foi banida ou nunca mais cá pôs os pés...:nuts:


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Acho que ainda não tinha passado por aqui.
Então aqui vão:
Localidade, Concelho e Distrito:
Estoril - Cascais - Lisboa

É preciso o País? :lol:


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

Lampiao2000 said:


> Porcalhota 'e a antiga designaçao da actual cidade da Amadora.


És de onde?


----------



## Tiago Dias (Nov 2, 2009)

Cidade de Guimarães. Berço da Nação


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Wolf o Lampião é de Lisboa.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Évora...


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Pronto  Completamente actualizado e refrescado  Agora é só continuar


Não tá actualizado... Então e eu??? :rant: Santo Tirso, please  :lol:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

fantastico trabalho Wolf, parabéns


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

O Oponopono é de Madrid e não do Porto.


----------



## ptsyndicate (Sep 14, 2008)

Wolf, podes acrescentar, Amora, Setúbal.


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

ptsyndicate said:


> Wolf, podes acrescentar, Amora, Setúbal.


Já está.


----------



## porto_kale (Jul 18, 2010)

Espinho
Distrto: Aveiro
Área Metropolitana: Porto


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

porto_kale said:


> Espinho
> Distrto: Aveiro
> Área Metropolitana: Porto


Já estás na lista.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Onde está a lista?


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

Barragon said:


> Onde está a lista?


Página 52 ou 53.


----------



## King_PT (Jul 19, 2010)

Valongo, distrito do Porto


----------



## llex (Nov 6, 2009)

esqueceram-se de mim. Portland, Oregon, U.S.A


----------



## LisbonJet (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm from outer space.


----------



## ----- (Jun 9, 2009)

*Guarda*


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

*Viana do Castelo*


----------



## Paulo.Santos (Nov 25, 2009)

*Barreiro*


----------



## PedrocasPT (Sep 26, 2010)

*Setúbal*


----------



## joaotali (Oct 15, 2010)

Braga:cheers1:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Ainda não estou na lista!!!!

pai nosso (Gondomar-Baguim do Monte)


----------



## uqgkafsdw3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Great! Thanks for posting and sharing Court!It is wonderful!


----------



## Paulo_1984 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ovar, Distrito de Aveiro.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

llex said:


> esqueceram-se de mim. Portland, Oregon, U.S.A


A sério? Tenho aí grandes amigos!:yes:


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fiz uma pausa prolongada.:lol:


----------



## attendantep3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Kinda like a String Vest!
Now Lady Gaga is about one added to beam at rather than to challenge with her anytime abbreviating accoutrements. This bodice fabricated out of a brace of anglenet bounds is absolutely no barring.
Sometimes, I activate to admiration edgeher the a lot of abominable affair the Gaga could do would be to wear a ?little tea dress with a nice f7f170a8866d0dc30fc6abalienate4615b25fe pair of affection cuffs and a little clamp bag to accumulate her hankies in,Polo Shirts, should she bolt the detectles. At atomic again we ability be extemporaneous,Mens Gold Crest Gucci Shirts, and the would be able to anamnesis the aspect of sbound! As it is, ?yield Lady Gaga naked beneath her fishnet t-shirt searching rather bathed and babbled surfing with stars aloft her nips? Well, apparent it all afore adulation, anchorage’t we? In actuality,Polo Shirts, the last time we saw it all beahead was the endure time she was moshing about with nary a stcrawling on but for a huge pair of Elton John sunbottlees and a brace of stars on her nips.
But for all the?adequation?of her beneath is?apparent aesthetics, I do accept a bendable atom for the nuttiest pop brilliant on the event. So, for tcorrupt of you appetite the backwardst Gaga attending, actuality it is, the fishnet look dicamped: artlessly abrasion one pair of fishnet tights as a t-shirt. And army cream. Bingo!



Gucci Mens Short Sleeve Shirts Gold Cblow White No41

related items：


Time For a Cuppa 

Air Max Women Lineup for Air Jordan Alpha 1

Staying Power!


----------



## RoliveiraS (Nov 25, 2010)

Vila Franca de Xira


----------



## azoresshop (Feb 4, 2011)

Ponta Delgada - Açores


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Nasci em Luanda, mas vivo em Lisboa.


----------



## Rupertall (Apr 24, 2011)

Funchal - Madeira


----------



## sjay (Feb 24, 2008)

não vejo nenhum povo de Guimarães recenseado. E não sao poucos


----------



## Rui Caceiro (Feb 28, 2011)

*Coimbra*


----------



## Zaratuste (Dec 19, 2010)

*B r a g a*


----------



## rbaps (Dec 5, 2009)

Concelho de Lisboa, distrito de Lisboa!


----------



## thePro (Feb 2, 2011)

*Lisboa*


----------



## mister_deejay (Dec 27, 2007)

Gafanha da Nazaré (Ílhavo) - Aveiro


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Novamente....


Ainda estou em Alumínio, Sorocaba, Brasil. Mas, tenho planos para voltar de vez para Curitiba.


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nasci em S. João da Madeira, e vivi em Santa Maria da Feira até 2011, desde então, vivo em Lisboa ....


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

JOliveira91 said:


> Nasci em S. João da Madeira, e vivi em Santa Maria da Feira até 2011, desde então, vivo em Lisboa ....


Muito bem. Mudaste-te para Lisboa por motivos de estudos ou foste definitivamente para lá?
E bem vindo ao fórum.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Tanta gente de Leiria!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ Estás a gozar? :lol:


----------



## Tchokan (Apr 22, 2011)

COIMBRA!!!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

*C O I M B R A*


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

Alguém pode ajudar a actualizar a lista, dizendo quem não está lá?

Distrito do Porto - 112 (68/10/27/1)
King_PT (Valongo)
marciomaco (Santo Tirso)
simaocdt (Trofa)
51-51-HT 
PlanITvalleyVoice
Carlosmoya (Maia)
Spooky690
knunk
RickValente
cmmaia
hiong_nu
borboleta
maiato
MeninadoMar
o_meu_porto
newsgirl
nexp
Priconsul
cuica77
masterbyte
jnuno64
delcimetro
tripanario
dementedway
puxar_ferro (Póvoa de Varzim)
Daniel_Portugal (Matosinhos)
portodocrime (Porto)
ermesinde (Ermesinde)
TEXANO
Woz
Valerio Farnese
Fernanda_Maria
meloalexandra
marciomaco
MP_fan (Santo Tirso)
ya_porto (Porto)
bluesand (Porto/Xangai)
leoferreira12 (Porto)
Mad_max2 (Porto)
Telmo_Maia_Portugal (Maia)
Herrmando (V.N. Gaia)
Nephasto (Porto)
JohnnyMass (Porto)
joaomt (Matosinhos)
Petronius (Porto)
Phobos (Porto/Brasil)
Imbictvs (Porto)
Andre_Filipe (Porto)
XianruiMeng (Porto/Braga)
Fmars (Penafiel)
Portvscalem (Matosinhos)
tcpor (Matosinhos)
JoniP (Porto)
OPO.RVK (Porto)
Poveiro (Póvoa do Varzim)
Poveirinho (Póvoa do Varzim)
nprc (Porto)
Nortenho (Porto)
slickman (Amarante)
jose.a (Porto)
scan
Viriatuus (Porto)
Pedromg94 (Porto)
Francisco[prt] (Porto)
Rafinha130
Master_DN
marcoaraujo (Porto)
Luso (Póvoa do Varzim)
Rui_P (Porto)
Tiago_20 (Matosinhos)
Portogaia (Barcelona/Porto)
zoficial
Silver-Eye (Porto/Londres)
Hugoferreiraleite
areiasazevedorocha
PortoNuts (Porto)
Carlos Vales
[email protected]
ironyuzis7 
sinal
manuelramos78
Value Developers 
André Domingues
nogud
Douro
sp0tster
Viriatobafu (Porto)
penassh
med06048 (Porto)
kraque69 (V.N. Gaia)
jud4s
hms
jvstorres (Maia)
Filipe_Golias (Porto)
PrettyBoyFloyd (Póvoa de Varzim/Porto)
francisbar
hazeck 
Registered
celo
Drakul
nuno_ihno2
pcouto
titus
ericeira_boy
SérgioM (Póvoa do Varzim)
skyclad (Porto)
ivo.ferreira (Matosinhos)
jonmaia (Maia)
RAS777
OPOcatering
cimbalino
PedroGabriel (Póvoa de Varzim)
M.OPO (Porto)

Distrito de Lisboa - 114 (59/15/31/0)
Lampião (Lisboa)
Ricardo_PT (Lisboa)
Zéfiro (Lisboa)
lluis (Queluz)
subLiminar (Oeiras)
limaporlx (Lisboa) 
lmpanp (Estoril)
AG239 (Agualva)
RoadsterRunner(Lisboa) 
Luís Raposo Alves(Lisboa)
Edward_Cintra(Lisboa/Barbados)
rcalmeida(Sintra)
Bugio de Oeiras(Oeiras)
RoadsterRunner(Lisboa)
Alf2009
A J(Oeiras)
Urbanmaking
Aspire(Lisboa/Badajoz)
Tlaloc_pt (Odivelas)
Gillemos (Mira-Sintra)
magnotico (Alverca)
DinamiT (Loures)
moyanapolit (Lisboa)
Tom_Lisboa (Lisboa)
Henrique Caetano (Lisboa)
visconde (Amadora)
_Rick_ (Lisboa)
Pelha (Sintra)
Marco Bruno (Lisboa)
MarcoSousa (Lisboa)
ADL2040 (Lisboa)
Arpels (Lisboa)
Reflex (Lisboa)
Tekno_Lx (Oeiras)
fred_mendonca (Oeiras)
Fern (Lisboa/Brighton)
CS-TOA (Cascais)
Nikom (Lisboa)
odivelense (Lisboa)
jluisfer (Lisboa)
checco24 (Lisboa)
pedrodepinto (Lisboa)
Mrs Brightside (Cascais)
JMFA (Lisboa)
Sky11 (Lisboa)
Cidade_Branca (Lisboa)
encarnado (Lisboa)
Sun_Tze (Povoa de Santa Iria)
dvfer/dvf (Amadora)
Rexluso (Oeiras)
Lissabona (Lisboa)
Cpt_Cookie (Oeiras)
JGuerreiro (Lisboa/Beja)
jack75 (Lisboa)
rafa15 (Lisboa)
rito98 (Lisboa)
El_Prozac 
Instantaneo (Lisboa)
Skytrax (Lisboa)
ambiente2008 (Lisboa)
mariajosec (Rio de Mouro)
LisbonJet (Lisboa)
jota88
filipa (Lisboa)
Simius (Lisboa)
Lampiao2000 (Lisboa)
joaonosky (Lisboa)
Xico205 (Lisboa)
kraizy(Lisboa)
Hugo PDN (Lisboa)
Ricardo_PT
Zurb
Gregpt(Cascais)
Farim(Lisboa)
Jotinha
jpfg
marcopalma (Lisboa)
Shoneberg (Lisboa)
BockyPT (Lisboa)
b4
Lisboa Madrid (Lisboa)
Menabrito (Lisboa)
Pukan08 (Barreiro)
marcelino_pt
(Cascais)
MeL (Cascais)
LusoCelta (Lisboa)
Ricardo Fig (Lisboa)
carvalho
portugacoaster (Ericeira)
belchior (Lisboa)
pedroMsB (Lisboa)
Vila Chã (Amadora)
nelson_lx (Lisboa)
Filipe Santos
fvcarq (Lisboa)
JP_Neptune (Lisboa)
daniel oliveira (Lisboa)
KNasser (Lisboa/Tizi ouzou)
MisterBlue (Lisboa)
Portugalboy (Lisboa)
rafa28_alq
Lss911 (Lisboa)
Xandre (Lisboa)
Johnnydemattos (Lisboa)
ruip3dr0silva
Alpiger (Lisboa)
doria (Lisboa)
wtan
Southpark
Mad_Caddies
ColtSeavers (Lisboa)
ILOVELISBON (Lisboa)
rbaps (Lisboa)
thePro (Lisboa)
JOliveira91 (Lisboa)
skytrax (Lisboa) 


Distrito de Coimbra - 61 (36/9/14/1)
coimbra (Coimbra)
daniel322 (Coimbra)
Aka (Coimbra)
HugoK (Coimbra)
fernao (Coimbra)
O Prof Godin (Coimbra)
filipe_ft (Rio/Coimbra/Istanbul)
Puto (Coimbra)
Lourenco (Coimbra/Varsóvia)
DanielFigFoz (Figueira da Foz)
AlexandreAmaro (Coimbra)
Lino (Coimbra)
JeTBoy (Coimbra)
djou23 (Coimbra)
Sesnando (Coimbra)
jprscarv (Coimbra)
Pedro v (Coimbra)
Cfcabreu (Coimbra)
DaniFR (Coimbra)
Gustavo_Almeida (Coimbra/Lisboa)
A_Voz_Da_Figueira (ex-Figueirense) (Figueira da Foz)
ti.al (Coimbra)
maracujá (Coimbra)
Viva_a_Historia (Coimbra)
madame min (Coimbra)
sapo cocas (Coimbra)
castela (Coimbra)
Joao Ratão (Coimbra)
Rantanplan (Coimbra)
Artur Oliveira (Coimbra)
msbar (Coimbra)
BCantante (Coimbra)
LuisMocho (Coimbra)
RuiAvelar (Coimbra)
mikeger (Coimbra)
Carvalho Pinto (?)
retsimister (Coimbra)
Jacinto-Coimbra (Coimbra)
P.T.
Pyotrmarks
carlitoss
prc2cv (Coimbra)
JoaoMP (?)
JAAlmeida (Coimbra)
aguapura (Coimbra)
lmcamoes (Coimbra/Oliveira de Azeméis/?)
etcetalponto (Coimbra)
Pit_Bull_X_ (Coimbra)
duffy (Coimbra/Montemor-o-Velho)
Cooper86 (Coimbra/Leiria)
JoaoPedro (Coimbra)
Estebes (Coimbra)
ordep (Coimbra)
Susana08 (Coimbra)
tcoutinho_cbr (Coimbra)
dawn_to_dusk_ (Coimbra)
jtmd (Coimbra)
holoboy (Coimbra)
Sys7em (Coimbra)
ruben.briosa (Excluído)
Cbr Domes (Incluído, Coimbra)
Tchokan (Coimbra)



Distrito de Braga - 44 (23/4/10/0)

Tiago Dias (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Amares, Braga)
gifted (Guimarães)
paumar (Guimarães)
J.Silva (Barcelos/Lisboa)
Vinc7e
Costa (V.N. Famalicão)
Karlussantus (Braga)
Miguel_Arq (V.N. Famalicão)
Arq2 (V.N. Famalicão)
Mr Strangelet (Braga)
joaoguimaraes (Braga)
__Eagle__ (V.N. Famalicão)
andre_carneiro (Braga)
Andre_idol (Barcelos)
degolador (Braga)
brc20 (Braga)
bragametroo (Braga)
BRG (Braga)
sjay (Braga)
gomesccm
mister B (Braga)
GAMM (Braga/Nova Iorque)
Fábio_Braga (Braga)
Kule (Barcelos)
Guimarães (Guimarães)
JPGuimarães (Guimarães)
Miguel Portela (Braga)
PedroMorgado (Braga)
j0r6e (Braga)
Sccorpion (Braga/Guimarães/Évora)
Sinistro
stein (Guimarães)
apocalypto
rogerafd (Braga)
D-Pac (Braga)
Papadios (Braga/Vila Verde)
pampra (Braga)
Nunosalgado (Guimarães)
Braga Descrita (Braga)
kinas (Braga)
RPMT22(Guimarães)
Zaratuste(Braga)
Jose Maia(Barcelos)

Distrito de Setúbal - 23 (19/1/1/0)

ptsyndicate (Amora) 
Miguel Correia (Charneca de Caparica)
alldayeveryday (Almada)
Barragon (Barreiro)
Hellbot (Barreiro)
paradise at Tagus (Barreiro)
Ricardo916 (Barreiro)
nepTunuspt (Setúbal)
j0ny (Setúbal)
Ricardo Jorge (Setúbal)
Trajno (Setúbal)
Wolf2008 (Azeitão)
AZT2009 (Azeitão)
caja (Sines)
fidalgo (Miraventos, Palmela)
Filipe_Teixeira (Miratejo, Seixal)
Império-CostaAzul (Sesimbra)
jmmv (Seixal/Silves)
mourarq (Alcácer do Sal)
Ondas (Montijo)
pauloluso (Montijo)
pc327 (Santiago do Cacém)
rfthunder (Almada)
Al-Madan (Almada)
serial_man (Margem Sul)
Babete (Amora)
Kreon_PT(Setúbal)
Pedrocas_PT(Setúbal)

Distrito de Viseu - 15 (6/2/4/1)
mynuster (Viseu)
Francisco91 (Viseu)
visio (Viseu)
Squillace (Viseu)
campos.filipe (Viseu)
Cavis Ribeirus (Viseu)
ProfBitaites (Viseu)
grande1 (Viseu)
Ze Carlos (Viseu)
ajsa (Viseu)
Jung13 (Viseu)
dream_word (Viseu)
DeTaipa (Nelas)

Distrito de Castelo Branco - 12 (5/2/3/0)
Maxair (Alcains)
-HD- (Alcains)
foxhesp69 (Castelo Branco)
23 Stripes (Castelo Branco)
nex (Fundão)
albicastrense (Castelo Branco)
belister (Castelo Branco)
rica2205 (Castelo Branco)
In_Trance (Covilhã/Castelo Branco)
zucabrava (Castelo Branco)
amsl (Castelo Branco)
JB. (Castelo Branco)

Distrito de Aveiro - 6 (2/0/3/0)
Paulo2004 (Aveiro)
Smeagol (Pombal/Aveiro)
Black_Scorpion (Aveiro)
Cláudio_Silva (São João da Madeira)
jf46 (Aveiro)
Vítor Vaz (Ovar)
zigurate (Santa Maria da feira)
porto_kale (Espinho)
mister_deejay(Ílhavo)

Distrito da Guarda - 4 (2/2/0/0)
rpc08 (Seia)
MrGroovy (Guarda)
lord_byron (Guarda)
datuhx (Guarda/Lisboa)

Distrito de Santarém - 4 (1/2/1/0)
tuga14 (Rio Maior)
Tegui (Rio Maior/Faro)
GND
thoga31 (Rio Maior)

Distrito de Faro - 3 (3/0/0/0)
Bluesence (Faro)
xdexina (S. Brás)
sotavento (Vila Real de Santo António)

Madeira - 3 (1/1/0/1)
FS2004 / SR-71 (Funchal)
yautja85
NewTomorrow

Distrito de Évora - 2 (1/1/0/0)
alentejolover (Évora)
Naronj (Évora)

Distrito de Portalegre - 2 (0/0/2/0)
Rake de Rama (Portalegre)
jceia (Elvas)

Distrito de Vila Real - 2 (2/0/1/0)
Jorge MCG (Vila Real)
Tiago Lopes Botelho (Vila Real)

Distrito de Bragança - 2 (1/0/0/0)
Karsh (Bragança)
daniel2009 (Bragança)

Açores - 2 (1/0/0/0)
faialense 

Distrito de Viana do Castelo - 1 (0/0/1/0)
tugavalenciano (Valença do Minho)
PJviana (Viana do Castelo)

Distrito de Leiria - 1 (1/0/0/0)
Luis87 (Leiria)

Distrito de Beja - 2 (0/1/0/0)
joaoespinho (Beja)
Pax-Julia 

Ilhas - 1
migminho

NO ESTRANGEIRO - 22 (16/0/6/0)

Brasil - 6
Rodalvesdepaula (Sorocaba)
Bruno GV (Governador Valadares)
Rekarte (Salvador da Bahia)
HGP (São Paulo)
zeh (Rio de Janeiro) 
gutooo (São Paulo)

Espanha - 4
napolit (Madrid)
Oponopono (Madrid)
Xemita 
Óbidos
Viriatox

França - 2
Ennis (Paris)
Mateus (Paris)

Polónia - 1
Луиc (antes Com caneco!) (Bialystok)

Canadá - 1
Snitrom (Toronto/Braga)

Reino Unido - 1
johnny_the_wall (Londres)

Sérvia - 1
vrachar (Belgrado)

Suíça - 1
Patababa (Fribourg/Porto)

Holanda - 1
sybrenp (Roterdão)

Japão - 1
Vapour (Tóquio)

Macau - 1
Rocha Vieira

EUA - 1
Traveler 
Tom_Lisboa 

Moçambique - 1
beto_chaves (Chokwé)


Voltei da minha hiper pausa prolongada neste thread.


----------



## J.Silva (Mar 17, 2009)

Acho que havia um forumer que estava na África do Sul que estava constantemente a postar informação de Viana do Castelo.. Pela lista acho que não o incluíste.


----------



## azoresshop (Feb 4, 2011)

Nos Açores faltam tantos, incluindo eu.

Faltam:
- azoresshop;
- Fernandes17;
- Tchokan;
- Green Lion;
- migminho.


----------



## ObiWanKeNabo (Mar 30, 2012)

Porto/Bragança :banana:


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

ObiWanKeNabo said:


> Porto/Bragança :banana:


Estive em Bragança há 2 semanas atrás e volto em Agosto. Grande terra! :banana:


----------



## ObiWanKeNabo (Mar 30, 2012)

Miguel_Arq said:


> Estive em Bragança há 2 semanas atrás e volto em Agosto. Grande terra! :banana:


É engraçada, mas é muito pequenina.


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

Wolf2009 said:


> Alguém pode ajudar a actualizar a lista, dizendo quem não está lá?
> 
> .
> .
> ...


É Vancouver agora. Mudei para o Canadá no fim do ano passado.


----------



## ObiWanKeNabo (Mar 30, 2012)

Vrachar said:


> É Vancouver agora. Mudei para o Canadá no fim do ano passado.


Vancouver é a minha cidade de sonho. Aquilo é tipo: :eek2:


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Miguel_Arq said:


> Muito bem. Mudaste-te para Lisboa por motivos de estudos ou foste definitivamente para lá?
> E bem vindo ao fórum.



Sim, Miguel, por motivos de estudos, mas pretendo também um dia ficar por Lisboa. Esta é a minha cidade de sonho, foi uma realização de um projecto que vai dos meus tempos de criança  Obrigado, sou um pouco leigo em matéria de urbanismo mas espero aprender muito por aqui


----------



## Marisitah (Feb 10, 2012)

Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## Piplup (Jan 18, 2013)

Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Tatiana_Tavares said:


> Vila Nova de Cerveira.


:nono: Tu és de Almada e chamaste Andreia. Nina vai a um doutor que deves ter esquizofrenia.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

delete


----------



## Salves (Mar 26, 2013)

Nasci em Torres Novas mas actualmente resido em Lisboa, por causa dos estudos.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^

Welcome Salves :cheers:


----------



## Salves (Mar 26, 2013)

Obrigado ERVATUGA :cheers:


----------



## rafa15 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ainda não estou nas estatísticas... Sobreda, Almada


----------



## ricardoggoncalves (Dec 8, 2012)

Funchal!


----------



## The_Knight_rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Tomar, uma bonita cidade


----------



## The_Knight_rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> ^^O Convento de Cristo e o centro histórico, espectaculares, a cidade nova de Tomar em si não gosto..


^^concordo


----------



## Turlu (Feb 8, 2012)

Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## Armageddon35 (Oct 11, 2012)

Para mim é tudo uma merda, só gosto de lisboa! Força Lisboa,Força Portugal estado nação!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Armageddon35 said:


> Para mim é tudo uma merda, só gosto de lisboa! Força Lisboa,Força Portugal estado nação!


Se para ti tudo é uma merda, porque é que dizes força Portugal :?

Estado nação :? :? :?


----------



## The_Knight_rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Armageddon35 said:


> Para mim é tudo uma merda, só gosto de lisboa! Força Lisboa,Força Portugal estado nação!


Se só gosta/s de Lisboa, alguma coisa não está bemhno:


----------



## Rui Caceiro (Feb 28, 2011)

Para mim, parece-me um comentário irónico com certeza. Mas...


----------



## Superimediato (Jan 14, 2018)

ALMADA


----------



## luigi (Jul 23, 2019)

São João da Madeira! :banana:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## viperbruno (Jul 2, 2019)

Justifica estar como fixo, um tópico que nem recebe actualização desde 2008?

Quiçá fosse mais interessante ter uma votação num novo tópico, bloqueando este.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Erva, és de S. Jorge da Murrunhanha ou de Vila Nova da Rabona?


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Andas a ver os repetidos dos Gato Fedorento  :lol:


----------



## caja (Oct 26, 2006)

Pampilhosa


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

^^ Do Botão


----------



## caja (Oct 26, 2006)

Essa não existe.
É só Pampilhosa.
Não temos culpa que o Google a tenha baptizado de Pampilhosa do Botão.


----------



## viperbruno (Jul 2, 2019)

É como ainda ontem ouvi na TVI, a famosa "Moita do Ribatejo", é mais uma que não existe. É Moita, ponto.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

e a valença do minho?


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Valença só


----------



## Superimediato (Jan 14, 2018)

Barragon said:


> e a valença do minho?


Quem gosta muito de dizer "Valença do Minho" é a televisão galega. Se vocês repararem, em quase todas as reportagens em Valença, é quase sempre "Valença do Minho", nunca é "Valença". Curioso...
Contrato para mellora da liña de ferrocarril entre Viana do Castelo e Valença | CRTVG
Un gandeiro do Valmiñor ceiba dous exemplares de boi galego, os únicos da comarca | CRTVG
Valença do Miño | CRTVG
A primeira conexión 5G transfronteiriza do mundo foi entre Tui e Valença do Miño | CRTVG
Compradores e turistas enchen o mercado semanal de Valença do Miño | CRTVG
A explosión escoitouse en Portugal e causou danos materiais leves en Valença do Minho | CRTVG

E estas são só as que eu encontrei, porque há muitas!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Deve ser para os espanhois não pensarem que estão a falar de Valencia


----------



## Superimediato (Jan 14, 2018)

ERVATUGA said:


> Deve ser para os espanhois não pensarem que estão a falar de Valencia


Pois, se calhar é mesmo isso... :lol:


----------



## Koloth_II (May 10, 2021)

Região Oeste


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

E isso é cidade/localidade?


----------



## Koloth_II (May 10, 2021)

lmpanp said:


> E isso é cidade/localidade?


São muitas localidades, nem todos vivem em cidades


----------



## caja (Oct 26, 2006)

Koloth_II said:


> São muitas localidades, nem todos vivem em cidades


Li na imprensa que todas as localidades com mais de 3 mil eleitores passam automaticamente a cidades.
Ainda vai ser proposto à AR, mas se for aprovado lá vamos nós (Pampilhosa) contra nossa vontade ser cidades.


----------



## Koloth_II (May 10, 2021)

caja said:


> Li na imprensa que todas as localidades com mais de 3 mil eleitores passam automaticamente a cidades.
> Ainda vai ser proposto à AR, mas se for aprovado lá vamos nós (Pampilhosa) contra nossa vontade ser cidades.


Isso não vai acontecer. Já viste o que era ter de criar estações de comboio em todas as cidades? Só pode ser para alguns!


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

Nasci em Maputo , depois mudei-me para o norte da Etiopia para Bahir Dar , como havia fome mudei-me para a Eritreia na cidade fronteiriça de Adi Ugri , uma associação de caridade vendo que passava fome disse que na Somalia iria ter um futuro com fartura de comida , rumamos ao sul e ficamos em Barawa , fomos enganados pelos caridosos ainda por cima havia focos de violencia , pagamos a um grupo que nos levou para o Ruanda onde consegui trabalho lavando casas de banho num hotel de nome Des Milles Collines que ficava em Kigali na capital , de um dia para outro começou a chegar aos milhares pessoas ao hotel e eu como era o triste que limpavas as sanitas não tinha mãos a medir e como não via TV não sabia o que estava acontecendo e a razão de tanta gente chegar ao hotel , mas era estranho não era gente fina como antes mais sim genti como eu .... tanta emoções por hoje fico por aqui mas continuarei no futuro contando a minha historia


----------



## Koloth_II (May 10, 2021)

1ºBoaz said:


> Nasci em Maputo , depois mudei-me para o norte da Etiopia para Bahir Dar , como havia fome mudei-me para a Eritreia na cidade fronteiriça de Adi Ugri , uma associação de caridade vendo que passava fome disse que na Somalia iria ter um futuro com fartura de comida , rumamos ao sul e ficamos em Barawa , fomos enganados pelos caridosos ainda por cima havia focos de violencia , pagamos a um grupo que nos levou para o Ruanda onde consegui trabalho lavando casas de banho num hotel de nome Des Milles Collines que ficava em Kigali na capital , de um dia para outro começou a chegar aos milhares pessoas ao hotel e eu como era o triste que limpavas as sanitas não tinha mãos a medir e como não via TV não sabia o que estava acontecendo e a razão de tanta gente chegar ao hotel , mas era estranho não era gente fina como antes mais sim genti como eu .... tanta emoções por hoje fico por aqui mas continuarei no futuro contando a minha historia


Não sei se será mais um romance ficcional mas pelo menos justifica o sotaque crioulo . Contudo não justifica o especial gosto por ditaduras já que a ser verdade a história, sofreu na pele as consequencias das ditas!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

foi em 1994 aposto


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

@BrunoTins qual o seu feedback após este tempo


----------

